# truck buildoff



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

here it is the truck\SUV buildoff not sure when it starts yet just give me some names
(and if you dont like the idea shut up and dont post anything)


SO WHO IS IN

AND WHO WHANTS TO JUDGE

ANY ONE is welcome and also ANY truck or SUV \ ANY year


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

im in lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:uh:

there was already one buddy


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

yeah but some people wanted to start a new one 

so here it is


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

i hate rush jobs i think i finished one build off car in time but we had like a few months to do that


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

so who whants to join??
if ya dont wanna join dont post for nothing


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

im in


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

ok so thats 2
when do you think would be a good start date?


who else whants to join :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

i just wanna be in it


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

ok :thumbsup:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

anyone else?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

give it time G ill enter but there is alot of shit going on right now already so your just gonna have to wait it out


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

sure so thats 3 uffin:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I'M NOT A VERY GOOD BUILDER BUT FUCK IT I'M IN,I'LL DO MY BEST


----------



## Chicago-n (Jul 10, 2005)

I finished.


----------



## 308 impala (Jun 6, 2005)

I WANT TO JUDGE! 


may i patrick? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

<<<<<<garunteed judge,,,


ask project59 im hella fair with it too....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 24 2006, 09:29 PM~6237296
> *<<<<<<garunteed judge,,,
> ask project59 im hella fair with it too....
> *


solid as a rock!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

this is my entry :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

ill hoin this one to! i got a toyota hilux on this one..............


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

oh boy, I bet this one goes as well as the hopper one!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

i kinda wanna join this one..ive been wanting to do a truck lately.
picking mine up manana


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

yeah thats what i thought....time for the trucks!


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

hell yea im in


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i jus got a sonoma kit... but i already started it


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

HOW FAR ARE YOU INTO IT?

POST A PIC AND ILL BE ABLE TO SAY IF ITS TOO FAR.


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I would do it, but my pile of untouched models is getting pretty high as is, wife says I cant buy another till I do one of the ones I already have. The only thing stopping me from doing these is lack of available supplies. Hobby shops around here never heard of pegasus and don't carry BMF, wal-marts point me to the house paint section when I say "House of Color". Argh!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 25 2006, 12:46 PM~6240268
> *I would do it, but my pile of untouched models is getting pretty high as is, wife says I cant buy another till I do one of the ones I already have.  The only thing stopping me from doing these is lack of available supplies.  Hobby shops around here never heard of pegasus and don't carry BMF, wal-marts point me to the house paint section when I say "House of Color".  Argh!!!
> *


yOUR HOOK UPS ARE RIGHT !

bETOCUSTOMS

Scale lows 

Black gold 

All these places are are in the forum or on the net !


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Yeah I just PM'd Beto about some pegs and BMF

Because of that damn caprice I have to crack an extra set of pegs for the 2 on the trailer, It's ok though, I'll probably use the extras to make a continental kit or two.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

BUT YOU MUST DO YOUR OWN BUILD, PAINT , DETAIL WORK ! </span>[/u]

NO DIE CAST ! No hoppers ! No slammers ! 

And you HAVE to show progress shots ! 

Do this sound fair !

<span style=\'color:green\'>_*IF SO I AM IN ON THIS ONE ! *_


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thanks minidreams. Sombody needed to tdo that im totaly down for this one!! count me in!!!


One question can i do a Re-build?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Also MiniDreams......on November 1st you should post a new topic on this one. now that you joined, im guessing all the other big timers on hear will join. So yeah


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Nov to Jan?

If that's the dates I can get in for sure!

I'm not that great, but shit, I want to do a truck over the next few months anyway, might aswell be november. I may try to do a replica of Copperhead from "Trucks!".


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

im in on this build ill be enterin wit a 96 s10 :biggrin:


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

ok so thats 10 builders and 2 judges
and thats all good minidreams but hoppers \ bed dancers \ minitrucks ARE aloud this is for every one man

just NO DIECAST!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

Im down


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

whats the prize


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

none yet but thats 11 builders and 3 judges


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

dunno if im able to with my sonoma but my *Sliverado* is ready for a build up.
I also have a 1/20 Explorer Sport that ill be aiming to try & finish in time as well.
Ill have updated pics of the *Xp-Lowered* soon.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

heres some as i promised. Mods as of right now: 1/20 Front bumper from Baywatch Toyota Truck, 1/18 M5 wheels, frenched & tilted license plate, scratchbuilt sub box & scratchbuilt rollpan from retangular tubing (plas-teek)


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by patdeman_@Sep 25 2006, 07:22 PM~6242432
> *ok so thats 10 builders and 2 judges
> and thats all good minidreams but hoppers \ bed dancers \ minitrucks ARE aloud this is for every one man
> 
> ...


Then I'm likely out, no sense in doing it when money wins.

Minitrucks = cool

Bed dancers & hoppers? = money wins

Mine probably wouldn't win anyway, but up against a bed dancer it would just look that much more shit, just because of the cool factor of an expensive "toy" that actuall does something.

BTW, Bed dancers and hoppers aren't models, they are toys dude, they aren't for show, they are to play with, which = toy in my books.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by patdeman_@Sep 25 2006, 06:22 PM~6242432
> *ok so thats 10 builders and 2 judges
> and thats all good minidreams but hoppers \ bed dancers \ minitrucks ARE aloud this is for every one man
> 
> ...



OK look at this ! 

I think the reason being no hopper no bed dance shit is Cause its easy to close off your windows , and cap the bed ! Then all you are going for are the out side look ! PLAIN AND :barf: ! Look a build off should show skills ! The time line should show that you can do with your skills in a deadline ! Look at Projects last minitruck ! Full engine detail full bed set up ! And all this was from a curside kit that had working chassie but he took the plain out and added the flash ! 

Plus J did the best bed dancer Hydro minitruck every and it was almost fully detailed ! 


We want to see skills not a mess of wires hanging all over the place !

look ! Start with some thing like this 











Then add some parts from this 










and end up with this !










This is what i want to see ! Show use that you can take a kit everyone can go buy and do it as your own ! Not just stick some motors in the guts and paint it and in 5 hours its done ! 

And yes this build off is for everyone !But if you dont try the detail and customize your shit you dont need to be in a build off anyway !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

This is what i want to see ! Show use that you can take a kit everyone can go buy and do it as your own ! Not just stick some motors in the guts and paint it and in 5 hours its done ! 

And yes this build off is for everyone !But if you dont try the detail and customize your shit you dont need to be in a build off anyway !
[/quote]
:0 .... :cheesy: nicely said mini....lol :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

oh i forgot 2 post my build i worked on it a lil bit well the only work i did on on it so far is shave tha door handels,tailgate,3rd brake light...and i cut out tha bed


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

oh yea tha work i did do on it in tha pics above were before i entered this buildoff i made a topic on it a few weeks ago havent touched it since ......so am i still quallifed to enter?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I dunno what one im gonna enter out of these two only thing is can I enter my 57' all I have done is paint it ?????


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

A build off is from start to finish. I believe that minidreams will go with me on this. Build offs start with unopend kit.................


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

ok ok no hopper\beddancers so thats 12 builders and 3 judges

any1 wanna donate some prizes????


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

what is the start date..should be the 1st im going to get my truck tonight


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

i wanna join but i dont have a digital cam so its pointless


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

I got a suprize up my sleve


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Sep 26 2006, 09:41 AM~6246679
> *A build off is from start to finish. I believe that minidreams will go with me on this. Build offs start with unopend kit.................
> *


didnt know you were making the rules 
but if thats the case these other pre started trucks i see posted in here better be exiled as well 
and noone starts till nov 1 and i wanna see pics with dates of unstarted kits posted that day! 
just to make it fair if thats what we are going for


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! It seems everyone that wants in on here has a truck started already ! SO how does this work ! You all want to start with what you got ! 

if so then it should no more then 10% done i would ! Like i got 1 in primer with most the work done , Or i have another 1 where i got the chassie painted and Air ride done ! But both need lots of work still! And I know Project has his 55 step in base color but thats it ! SO lets think about this ! 

DO you want to Use this build off as a way to finish a started project or do we start from a raw kit and see what happens in 2 months ? 

Either way PROJECT 59 HOLD the TiTLE of the Last TRUCK BUILD OFF!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

it really doesnt bother me none weither i start from a raw kit or from an base painted kit I could really care less....
it's like I said tho if we are starting from raw kits then all that enter must post a pic of there kit on the start date with layitlow nov 1st and there user name

to prove all are starting exact date


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 26 2006, 05:23 PM~6250006
> *it really doesnt bother me none weither i start from a raw kit or from an base painted kit  I could really care less....
> it's like I said tho if we are starting from raw kits then all that enter must post a pic of there kit on the start date with layitlow nov 1st and there user name
> 
> ...


i agree


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 26 2006, 07:23 PM~6250006
> *it really doesnt bother me none weither i start from a raw kit or from an base painted kit  I could really care less....
> it's like I said tho if we are starting from raw kits then all that enter must post a pic of there kit on the start date with layitlow nov 1st and there user name
> 
> ...


LOL! But what if the little fucker write the date right now and start LOL! See Thats what i started to think about ? They could be pulling a fast 1 on us T !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

post there pics with the bottom right hand corner of the computer screen with the time and date as well lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 26 2006, 08:58 PM~6250634
> *post there pics with the bottom right hand corner of the computer screen with the time and date as well lol
> *


OH ! I never seen that before GOOD IDEA !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

I SAY PULL THE PLUG ON THIS CONTEST ALL TOGETHER!!!!!!!!! WE ALREADY HAD ONE DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

i havent been into the modeling for bout a year now but i found this topic last night and it got me motivated....i just wanna make sure i understand the rules. we cant start buildin the model until november 1st? that right? and i dont know how strict you guys are on the buildoff but would a s.u.v (s10 blazer) count as truck?? if that counts im in for the build...i think i got a pretty sick idea if it all goes well


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

it starts oct 1st goes for whole month till nov 1st. i think everybody would agree with me and say yes to a s10 blazer


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

mini, 59........i agree with you guys. you can't have a truck you've already started.that's fuckin gay homie. i was going to go to whitetrash mart and get my truck tonight.. i don't build with cheaters. i did the wagon buildoff the same..raw!!


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

well damn i was under the impression it started november 1st and ended new years...i better get all my stuff together


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 26 2006, 09:03 PM~6251168
> *it starts oct 1st goes for whole month till nov 1st.                                 i think everybody would agree with me and say yes to a s10 blazer
> *


yes an s10 blazer would be fine in my eyes 
and the contest starts NOV 1st and ends Jan 01 new years day!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 26 2006, 08:57 PM~6251101
> *I SAY PULL THE PLUG ON THIS CONTEST ALL TOGETHER!!!!!!!!! WE ALREADY HAD ONE DAMN IT!!!!!!!!!! :angry:
> *


history always repeats its self just because we had one earlier this year doesnt mean we cant have another..... if you don't want to join then dont bother with the 2 cents


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 26 2006, 07:47 PM~6251650
> *history always repeats its self just because we had one earlier this year doesnt mean we cant have another..... if you don't want to join then dont bother with the 2 cents
> *


YEAH AND HISTORY IS ALSO GONNA SHOW THIS ONE TO FLOP TOO!!!! REMEMBER 1 FINISHED TRUCK LAST TIME TOO HOMIE!!! BTW, THATS WHAT THIS FORUMS ABOUT, GIVING OPINIONS!!!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

YEAH BUT IF PPL WANT TO HAVE ANOTHER TRUCK BUILD OFF THEN FUCK IT,IT DOESN'T HURT TO HAVE ANOTHER 1,IF U R NOT IN THEN DON'T TRY TO STOP THIS JUST CHILL.LET PPL HAVE FUN IN WHATEVER WAY THEY WANT


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I HAVE TO LEARN HOW 2 POST PICS,CUZ I WANT TO ENTER BUT IF I CAN'T POST MY PIX THEN WUT'Z THE POINT.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*I'm ready, chopped top, skirts, visor, dry cool air, just waiting for a klean '50 truck to add all the goodies too.*


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ROAD DOGG 1_@Sep 26 2006, 08:41 PM~6252136
> *YEAH BUT IF PPL WANT TO HAVE ANOTHER TRUCK BUILD OFF THEN FUCK IT,IT DOESN'T HURT TO HAVE ANOTHER 1,IF U R NOT IN THEN DON'T TRY TO STOP THIS JUST CHILL.LET PPL HAVE FUN IN WHATEVER WAY THEY WANT
> *



remember, we tryin to keep car modelin' alive for a very long time


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*why not have a biker buid off*_


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

i second that


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Sep 26 2006, 09:57 PM~6251743
> *YEAH AND HISTORY IS ALSO GONNA SHOW THIS ONE TO FLOP TOO!!!! REMEMBER 1 FINISHED TRUCK LAST TIME TOO HOMIE!!! BTW, THATS WHAT THIS FORUMS ABOUT, GIVING OPINIONS!!!
> *


I know what your saying G!
I do remember there was only one that finished last time.... it was mine :biggrin:
I don't think it's gonna hurt any to try our hands at another tho! who know's this time around it may go off like the monte build or the 64' build and we will see some results.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

If i get in you know ther will be 2 done for sure ! Mine and Projects !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice beto. ill be getting my truck tonight hope fully!!!


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

ok so its on for nov 1st 

cant wait
tell your friends (lol)


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 08:21 AM~6254050
> *If i get in you know ther will be 2 done  for sure ! Mine and Projects !
> *


thanks mini :biggrin:


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 26 2006, 08:37 PM~6251522
> *yes an s10 blazer would be fine in my eyes
> and the contest starts NOV 1st and ends Jan 01 new years day!
> *


right on bro..that works


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by imfamous56_@Sep 27 2006, 04:29 PM~6257165
> *right on bro..that works
> *



You guys better be ready ! LOL! I have a few ideas thats going to charge your game plans LOL!


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 02:30 PM~6257180
> *You guys better be ready ! LOL! I have a few ideas thats going to charge your game plans LOL!
> *


yeah i believe that one when i see somethin' playah!!!!  :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 03:30 PM~6257180
> *You guys better be ready ! LOL! I have a few ideas thats going to charge your game plans LOL!
> *


shall i name this one minisdreamingII ?????? :roflmao:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok so here are the rules....



gotta start with new unopened models,
dont matter what type,as long as its a truck..

this way its keepin it fair to all....
sorry yall but i had too...


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

ok i think ive got my kit... it may not be the best but its oldschool and this will be my first "buildoff"


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 27 2006, 05:39 PM~6257725
> *shall i name this one minisdreamingII ?????? :roflmao:
> *


Some dreams come ture ! LOL!


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well im outs then, i have 2 many on my plate that i gotta finish b-4 my next big car show in Nov. I dont care to start another one since im barely even into one right now as is. Have fun, ill catch the next 1


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

ANYONE HAVE A S-10 THEY WILL SELL ME FOR THIS?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

wALMART HAS NO TRUCK MODELS BELIEVE IT OR NOT..................


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

i'm game on this build off!.......count me in!


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

kool so thats 14 builders and 3 judges

cmon can any 1 donate some prizes


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I got a few s-10 kits if anyone needs one for this contest.


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

i got my truck bought last night off my buddys its out the plastic but hasnt had anything done to it i will be sending money with project59 for one of those 91 s10's im sure he's informed u of this?


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Modelluver_@Sep 28 2006, 04:39 PM~6265336
> *i got my truck bought last night off my buddys its out the plastic but hasnt had anything done to it i will be sending money with project59 for one of those 91 s10's im sure he's informed u of this?
> *


yep


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Sep 27 2006, 08:41 PM~6259935
> *wALMART HAS NO TRUCK MODELS BELIEVE IT OR NOT..................
> *


im gonna check my 6 walmarts for some trucks lol


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

1ofakind how do i order one of those s10s ? i didnt see them on the site. also how much are they? got my wheels today. always appreciate doing business with you.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ptman2002_@Sep 28 2006, 05:27 PM~6265663
> *1ofakind  how do i order one of those s10s ?    i didnt see them on the site.  also how much are they?    got my wheels today.  always appreciate doing business with you.
> *


just pm me bro  these are old kits, no longer made


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

only 1 RED kit left


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I gots mine G's do you got's your's :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey 1ofaknd Pm me on infor for one of those waverideres. thanks


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I need a 67-69 or whatever the exchange is, Chevey C-10 for this build, is it made or what? If not I'll have to do something different.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Are resins aloud to be entered???? if so I may just be entering this! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Where did you get that at?????? Freeman cars has that and I've tried for weeks to get ahold of them with no luck. I've wanted that cab over setup every since I saw it.


----------



## imfamous56 (Aug 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 29 2006, 09:15 PM~6274413
> *Are resins aloud to be entered???? if so I may just be entering this! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



oh shit son!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i dont make the rules but id say hell yeah i want to see that thing done up project :thumbsup: 

oh and ill join :biggrin: 
just not sure if i should use the f350 kit, s10, escalade or hummer :dunno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 26 2006, 01:26 AM~6245465
> *BTW, Bed dancers and hoppers aren't models, they are toys dude, they aren't for show, they are to play with, which = toy in my books.
> 
> 
> *


Kind of a bizare statement bro....makes no sense, in my book that is....switching my head to stupid mode... what your saying is that real lowrider cars are basically also toys...because you can play with it..make em hop and shit.
But then I'm switching back to the interperative mode and understand what your saying meaning that most of the model hopper/ dancer/ beddancing rides are basically a shell stuffed with motors and big fat wires hangin' out of the back... :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 29 2006, 11:15 PM~6274413
> *Are resins aloud to be entered???? if so I may just be entering this! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Yes ! Resins are wanted ! cause you still got to build it right ! LOL! 

I cant wait to see it done up Project !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 29 2006, 10:35 PM~6274556
> *Where did you get that at??????  Freeman cars has that and I've tried for weeks to get ahold of them with no luck.  I've wanted that cab over setup every since I saw it.
> *


bought it off ebay for $75 cab and trailer  


thanks for the rest of your comments guy's this may be the entry all thou i do have one other thing in mind


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

i am in with a nissan navara or a hilux dual cabdepends what one can i do 2 been waiting for ages to build these to gonna bust a cazy move on both of them


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

i think i have a pretty sick idea for my blazer...hopefully turns out good...and for the first time in a long time im excited to build and cant wait till november gets here so i can start :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

im thinkin about that project,

im leanin more towards yeah though,


will let ya know more in a day or 2


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

i've got SIX waverider kits left!!


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Sep 30 2006, 02:35 AM~6275176
> *Kind of a bizare statement bro....makes no sense, in my book that is....switching my head to stupid mode... what your saying is that real lowrider cars are basically also toys...because you can play with it..make em hop and shit.
> But then I'm switching back to the interperative mode and understand what your saying meaning that most of the model hopper/ dancer/ beddancing rides are basically a shell stuffed with motors and big fat wires hangin' out of the back... :biggrin:
> *


I'll go with the latter. What I meant is, models are painstakingly built to look as real as the builder can make it. Hoppers are built with money, and look like a discount remote controlled car, you know, the cheap remote control cars with black plastic for windows, and a cumbersome wire coming from the back.


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

well since resins are allowed iv got my entry, i just orderd it of ebay be here in a couple days


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 30 2006, 05:01 PM~6278302
> *I'll go with the latter.  What I meant is, models are painstakingly built to look as real as the builder can make it.  Hoppers are built with money, and look like a discount remote controlled car, you know, the cheap remote control cars with black plastic for windows, and a cumbersome wire coming from the back.
> *


I know what you mean bro...and your right on that account. That's the reason why I'm always trying to incorporate both elements of detailing and having a working system on my models...the best of both worlds.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

OK RESINS ARE ALLOWED,


BUT THEY HAVE TO NOT BE STARTED ALREADY (HAVE TO START THEM ON THIS BUILD,BODIES CAN BE CAST ALREADY JUST NO BUILD STARTED ON THEM)..

HAVE A BLAST WITH THIS ONE GUYS....


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

So like i said, is it possible to get a 67-69 or around there, chevy C-10 p-up? Does anyone make it in plastic?


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 1 2006, 09:11 AM~6281003
> *So like i said, is it possible to get a 67-69 or around there, chevy C-10 p-up?  Does anyone make it in plastic?
> *



amt makes a 72


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

OK, so I'm new to Lay it Low, but I've been building models since I was 8 and now I'm 26. I'm far from the best, but not bad.

I want in on the truck build.

I have a 1996 AMT 3500 Chevy Dually, that is still complete in the box and nothing started.

Can I still get in??


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

dude read the topic entry date is Nov 1


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

alright, I didn't know if you guys closed it or not. I'm in for sure.

thanx.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Sep 30 2006, 10:43 PM~6279785
> *well since resins are allowed iv got my entry, i just orderd it of ebay be here in a couple days
> 
> 
> ...


thats sweet who's the maker?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

it's an AMT Snap Kit. I've had it for like 5 years....


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 30 2006, 05:34 AM~6275742
> *bought it off ebay for $75 cab and trailer
> thanks for the rest of your comments guy's this may be the entry all thou i do have one other thing in  mind
> *



Ouch...I got mine from him personally for 30.00.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ShowRodFreak_@Oct 1 2006, 09:15 PM~6285347
> *Ouch...I got mine from him personally for 30.00.
> *


smokeing deal you must know him personally????? either way I still think I got a good deal seems how you don't see too many of these floating around


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Sep 30 2006, 11:01 PM~6278302
> *I'll go with the latter.  What I meant is, models are painstakingly built to look as real as the builder can make it.  Hoppers are built with money, and look like a discount remote controlled car, you know, the cheap remote control cars with black plastic for windows, and a cumbersome wire coming from the back.
> *



damn you alldont know jeveries do you?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Sep 27 2006, 09:58 PM~6257876
> *ok so here are the rules....
> gotta start with new unopened models,
> dont matter what type,as long as its a truck..
> ...


is cool ... give more time to model if i feel like


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

YOU CAN COUNT ME IN ON THIS ONE. :biggrin: 










IT'S ON !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ice64berg_@Oct 1 2006, 09:58 PM~6285957
> *damn you alldont know jeveries do you?
> *


Just tell the guy he's right...sometimes that's the easy way to go...although...I don't know what kind of models he's building..but they must look like shit since he doesn't spend good money on building detailled rides...remember only hoppers are build with money..... 

here's a truck build by me...with skills and money..sorry for the black wire coming out of the ass... :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey guys i know we had a conflict about already started models but.........walmart didnt have any truck models, and i wanna be in this. Im worundering if i could do a re-build. its all apart basicly and NOTHING is customized! Hears some pictures of it. PLEASE let me know if i can still be in this.........

Some of the parts....
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/Vin...a/Picture39.jpg

Cab
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/Vin...a/Picture35.jpg

Bed
http://i96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/Vin...a/Picture36.jpg

I hope you understand....

Thanks and good luck!


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

if you completely strip it down, i don't see why it wouldn't be allowed :dunno:


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

jimmy flintstone is the maker, he has all types of impalas and belairs and difrent trucks also, but i like this for the build off


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok i hate being the mean guy but i have to be.... 

no model that has been built already,or been started already can be entered,,



resins as long as new can be entered,
if the model is new in box(plastic removed is ok)
then its ok,

but to make it fair for all i have to keep a foot down on this,
once again i have to be the mean guy and i dont like to be,but the rules are set and that is it....


if you have any questions please feel free to PM ME....

the start date is nov. 1 so it gives you plenty of time to find a model to enter..

anyone that has any for sale please post what you have on the list for sale.....


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

alright then im guessing that i can use my hulix so i cant enter this for a little bit. i gotta find a new truck


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 3 2006, 03:47 AM~6294466
> *alright then im guessing that i can use my hulix so i cant enter this for a little bit. i gotta find a new truck
> *



like i said there are some folks on here that have some for sale still....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I guess I'm in on this build off also. :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 1 2006, 09:24 PM~6285410
> *smokeing deal you must know him personally????? either way I still think I got a good deal seems how you don't see too many of these floating around
> *


We Got lucky dude....Sam is closing up shop


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 1 2006, 10:15 PM~6286274
> *Just tell the guy he's right...sometimes that's the easy way to go...although...I don't know what kind of models he's building..but they must look like shit since he doesn't spend good money on building detailled rides...remember only hoppers are build with money.....
> 
> here's a truck build by me...with skills and money..sorry for the black wire coming out of the ass... :biggrin:
> ...


_*J  , I WANT THAT!!!!!!*_


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 3 2006, 09:33 PM~6301096
> *J  , I WANT THAT!!!!!!
> *



Not for sale....sorry bro... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Oct 4 2006, 01:12 AM~6301829
> *Not for sale....sorry bro... :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



YOU MUST NOT REALLY KNOW BETO! He will find a price ! LOL! J/K Beto ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

kinda off topic but i got an idea today for the first buildoff of the new year. didnt wanna start a topic on it in case no1 was interested but i thought id throw the idea out there and see what you guys think. 

this 1 should stop all the bullshitters in their tracks too since the only nice kits you can find of these cars, are old issues you might find on ebay. pm me make a topic orwhatever and let me know if any of you are interested. if not then its cool. no skin off my back

anyways heres the idea. what about a tri five chevy buildoff? and 1 of the stipulations would be that all the entries have to be 2 door cars either hardtop or vert. no wagons,no sedan deliveries etc. dunno if its been done b4 but if it has i havent seen it and id like to see sum of these cars bein built.

rules could be: start february 1st end april 1st. no hoppers or dancers (most detail wins), 2 door hardtops and verts only, must start raw, etc. maybe sum of you guys could even donate prizes for the winners since like i said the only nice issues of these kits are the older 1s and will probly cost a few bucks to get............

well sorry for the long post just thought id put my idea out there.......


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 4 2006, 07:28 PM~6307574
> *kinda off topic but i got an idea today for the first buildoff of the new year. didnt wanna start a topic on it in case no1 was interested but i thought id throw the idea out there and see what you guys think.
> 
> this 1 should stop all the bullshitters in their tracks too since the only nice kits you can find of these cars, are old issues you might find on ebay. pm me make a topic orwhatever and let me know if any of you are interested. if not then its cool. no skin off my back
> ...


yup this build off is gonna fucking suck


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

alright then w/e. just thought if the buildoff was limited to six cars instead of 9 or 12 it would produce better results b/c it would be like forcing every1 to use their skills to do the best job they can on a certain car b/c they know sum of the greats might be building the same car....... just my .02 tho


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

why dont we just have a traditional lowrider buildoff.anything you concider a low,is accepted


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

did the truck build off die?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

did the truck build off die?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here is mine for the build off


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

http://i64.photobucket.com/albums/h180/mkd904/DSC02680.jpg


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)




----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Thank you!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

well said!!


----------



## seriouscc (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

truck build is still on......


now remember that el caminos pass as trucks also...
and i know there are some good el camino kits out there also....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

i was just on ebay and they have a good size amount of 59 el caminos in there ready to be built......


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

its only the 8th but itll be here soon :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I didn't buy my truck yet but today I bought my secret weapon. I haven't decided yet what to do, 72 chev, 50's chev, newer chev, I don't know yet. I may even do the lowrider magazine elco, elcos are allowed right?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Elcos are definitly allowed in this one! Since i couldnt use my killer hulix i got my secret weapon tonight! ill take pictures later tonight. 

Good luck everyone!


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

dam i wish i had a truck if i did i would definitly join but i the only 1 i have i like half way done


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

buy a new one the build off dont start till NOVEBER 1


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

since elcos are ok I got this its opened if I cant get in thats cool I understand 


Click to enlarge


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

a lil mockup b4 the buildoff


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

:0 your wheels and tires are assembled :0


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

those are both allowable,as long as noone starts on build work yet thats cool,



BUILD STARTS NOV. 1 AND NOT ANYTIME SOONER,
ELCOS ARE ALLOWED....


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

lol I was joking about the wheels and tires


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Oct 12 2006, 08:53 PM~6357949
> *a lil mockup b4 the buildoff
> 
> 
> ...



is this resin or did you build it?? id like to get me one of those.


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

its a Jmmy Flintstone resin, got it off of ebay


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedon22s_@Oct 12 2006, 07:53 PM~6357949
> *a lil mockup b4 the buildoff
> 
> 
> ...


 I picked up 1 from a swap meet that the front end didnt come out to good so he sold it to me for 5 bucks and i cut the ass off and used it to make me a short bed for a pick up ! Worked perfect ! Are the bodys still 15.00 bucks !?!


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

i got the body chassis tub hood and grill for $25 but the hood fits like POOit will take a lot of work to get it to fit right


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

well damnit, since Jimmy Flintstone's gonna make a guest appearance at out A.C.M.E. show here in atlanta, ill have to see what kinda shizznit he's got N store & see if i can possibly join N on this build. The problem with it is all of y'all will have nearly 2 weeks of work head start of me since my show here isnt til the 11th of Nov.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

when is the deadline to enter???? and can i enter a 56 chevy step side??


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

It's running nov 1 to I think new years day. As far as the truck, yeah, anything considered a truck is allowed, including elks. I'm not sure about rigs though, do we consider rigs as 'Tractors' for the purpose of this build off?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 13 2006, 08:52 PM~6365660
> *It's running nov 1 to I think new years day.  As far as the truck, yeah, anything considered a truck is allowed, including elks.  I'm not sure about rigs though, do we consider rigs as 'Tractors' for the purpose of this build off?
> *




cool so ii guess i'll be building a 50 stepside or a 56 stepside radical :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

I still haven't decided on a kit, but I already know what I'm doing to make it 'my own'.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im gonna use the amt s10 extreme kit 

not the most original kit but its been sitting in my closet for a long time 
:happysad:


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

ok i am in just need t9o find the model i want and a few parts got sum tricks up my sleave i have been thinkn about watch out boys theaussie kid is in the house lets gett it going good trucks so far


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

final day for entry is OCT. 30,THE BUILD STARTS NOV.1

I AM A JUDGE YEAH,BUT I HAVE HAD TO STEP IN ON A FEW THINGS,

I MAY NOT BE IN AS MUCH AS USUAL,BUT I WILL BE IN AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,

I WOULD SAY THAT SEMI TRUCKS W/O THE TRAILERS WOULD BE ALLOWABLE,AND THOSE YOU CAN GET SOME INTRICATE DETAILS ON...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i 'm in


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im in i got a 57 chevy pickup. all unbuilt. ill try to get pictures soon. my camera broke....grrrrr


----------



## southstar066 (Oct 2, 2006)

i have thwe 59 elco, its painted but nothing else is done on it, is it cool to enter?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

needs to be untouched sorry


----------



## southstar066 (Oct 2, 2006)

its cool its cool, got it like a week ago just finishing the paint and saw the build of like yesterday, ...lol o well :angry:


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

just wonderin if there are any prizes, either way im cool and in


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 15 2006, 08:05 PM~6374743
> *needs to be untouched sorry
> *


thanks for gettin that when i was away..


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

No problem homie..... I have a 1955 chevy pick up but i dont have any pictures right now. Its untouched!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 16 2006, 07:29 PM~6381934
> *No problem homie..... I have a 1955 chevy pick up but i dont have any pictures right now. Its untouched!!!
> *



Dope What Are YOur Plans For It??


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

My FIRST ATTEMPT on a radicl (spelling) custom. Im thinking about a tilt front end, suicide doors, convetible, and hydro bed with a side swing tailgate!!! Wow this will be crazy but im the viscious!!! hahaha :uh: :uh: :uh: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 16 2006, 11:20 PM~6383424
> *My FIRST ATTEMPT on a radicl (spelling) custom. Im thinking about a tilt front end, suicide doors, convetible, and hydro bed with a side swing tailgate!!! Wow this will be crazy but im the viscious!!! hahaha  :uh:  :uh:  :uh:  :thumbsup:
> *



:goodluck: :happysad:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yea thanks bro I just gotta find out how to cut and hinge shit


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey zfelix78caddy what do you got planned bro?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 16 2006, 11:38 PM~6383492
> *Hey zfelix78caddy what do you got planned bro?
> *



well im getin a 57 step side and i originlly wanted to chop the roof off but looks like ur doing that so i might just put a sunroof in it

im slicing the tailgate into 2 and making them open and close like french doors frenching and molding the hood and my bed is gonna be top secerate and im opening the doors but not sur if i wanna suicide them ro do sumthing else we'll just have to see :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

wow ours are going to be simmirar


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 17 2006, 12:36 AM~6383699
> *wow ours are going to be simmirar
> *



yea sumthing like that i also got some tricks Up My Sleeve For The Paint :0


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

yea im stumped on a color  but i hope ours dont come out the same lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 17 2006, 12:42 AM~6383716
> *yea im stumped on a color  but i hope ours dont come out the same lol
> *



oh just so that dont happen im going with a hok tangelo pearl with a few patterns and some other stuff :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

damnit.............i donno how to do patterns  oh well im gonna try my hardest. we will see on new years!!!!! Good luck bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:scrutinize:


 _He He He Ha Ha Ha!_


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

FUCK IT, I'll get in on this. I'll post a pic tomm. I forgot my camera at home. 

I'm doing a 54? panel truck.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sounds good,


best of luck to all who are enterin.


sorry if you cant read this im a lil drunk while typin.....:biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2006, 12:51 AM~6391569
> *FUCK IT,  I'll get in on this.  I'll post a pic tomm.  I forgot my camera at home.
> 
> I'm doing a 54?  panel truck.
> *



54 panel. 










I was kinda stuck on which one to enter. I'll go with the panel


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: that panel is badass 
cant wait to see that as a low low


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Oct 20 2006, 03:14 AM~6406381
> *:thumbsup: that panel is badass
> cant wait to see that as a low low
> *


  :cheesy:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Oct 17 2006, 02:41 AM~6383508
> *well im getin a 57 step side and i originlly wanted to chop the roof off but looks like ur doing that so i might just put a sunroof in it
> 
> im slicing the tailgate into 2 and making them open and close like french doors frenching and molding the hood and my bed is gonna be top secerate and im opening the doors but not sur if i wanna suicide them ro do sumthing else we'll just have to see :biggrin:
> *


If you are doing with you're bed, what I'm doing with mine.........

I already bought the materials lol I was planning to try it out even before the truck build came along haha.

I hope you aren't doing what I think you're doing.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 20 2006, 11:32 AM~6408524
> *If you are doing with you're bed, what I'm doing with mine.........
> 
> I already bought the materials lol  I was planning to try it out even before the truck build came along haha.
> ...



we'll just have to see i have 3 ideas in mind so we'll just have to see what i pick when the time comes!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Oh great it looks like zfelix78caddy, FWDFleetwood, and i all have the same thing in mind...........this will be interisting!


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

can i still join i just got home and looked on my bed and there it was a 99 silvorado lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

you can definitly join starts november 1st


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

and can someone post up the link to the other truck build off cause i can find it     :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 21 2006, 10:44 AM~6413930
> *Oh great it looks like zfelix78caddy, FWDFleetwood, and i all have the same thing in mind...........this will be interisting!
> *



YEAH UH HUH LETS SEE WHO CAN PULL IT OFF THE BEST :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i'm using a el camino JP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 21 2006, 06:28 PM~6415870
> *i'm using a el camino  JP
> *


look a page or more back,


those are allowed.....an el camino is still considered a truck,so you can enter it...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i know but i wanted to put a 4 stage z rack so i might


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yeah lets do this. Good luck


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

oh i'm gon do a money talks el camino replica off of LRM


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

that would be cool iced! thatd be a hard build....good luck


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

has any been able to find the older truck build off cuz the search thing aint working.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purplebubble_@Oct 24 2006, 07:32 AM~6431170
> *has any been able to find the older truck build off cuz the search thing aint working.
> *


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238049


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

_He He He Ha Ha Ha! My Kit has arrived!_


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I NEED THAT KIT DAMNIT!!!!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

project you got photoshop


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 26 2006, 06:48 PM~6451950
> *project you got photoshop
> *


??????? no why


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

-Im converting a wagon to a truck


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Oct 26 2006, 05:53 PM~6452005
> *-Im converting a wagon to a truck
> *


YOU WOULD NEED TO SEND IN PICS TO SEE IF IT WOULD QUALIFY,ODDS ARE PROLLY NO,

THE BUILDOFF STARTS ON NOV. 1 STILL



















I WENT BACK TO WORK,AND I NOW REALIZE HOW OUTTA SHAPE I WAS GETTIN... :biggrin:


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 25 2006, 07:38 AM~6439677
> *http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=238049
> *


thanx man 



:twak: :tears: :tears: i wont be able to start buildin till nov 25 cause i got grounded for my grades in school and i wont be on 4 a while :tears: :tears: 

peace,
lil fat builder


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

also beto aint wrote bak at me wit sum stuff so i need 2 wait till nov 22 so i can get money 4 my b-day so that i can go to the nearest hobby shop around here


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

got any mini trucks purple ill get u a rad truck


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

naw i have 99 silvo (full size pick up)


ima still build but ima start when i get d.m on the 25th


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

sorry when get back from d.m


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

can i join with a escalade the hilux i wanted to do i cant get me poor


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

_It's getting close hno: The begin date is almost here!_ hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by purplebubble+Oct 26 2006, 11:41 PM~6454055-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know Cadillac Escalades are allowable... After all it does fall into the Truck/Suv category!


Just remember everyone your entry will not be recoginized if a picture of it is not posted brand new untouched as of oct 31 ~ nov 1 anything after these dates will not be permitted into this buildoff!


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

hey where can i get a toyota hilux????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

times running out guys!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

I am in i am new to the model building .. so you will have to take it easy on me...

i am going to try to build a Frist gen extended cab truck...
i bought 2 models kits yesterday...for this.. going to try to mold them into 1
wish me luck


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

sounds cool bluesonoma!!

Project59 i dont have a camera right now so im not sure on a picture of my kit. but its brand new


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 27 2006, 07:23 AM~6454926
> *That suck's little G!
> As far as I know Cadillac Escalades are allowable... After all it does fall into the Truck/Suv category!
> Just remember everyone your entry will not be recoginized if a picture of it is not posted brand new untouched as of oct 31 ~ nov 1 anything after these dates will not be permitted into this buildoff!
> *


See dude, that would have to be about a bitch. I'm moving, so my camera, all my gear will be packed, I won't have money till a week after I move now. AGHH

I don't give a shit, I'm still doing it, unless you can come up with a good excuse why late arrivals aren't allowed. Afraid of gettin whooped by somebody that started a week late? lol


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 27 2006, 11:01 AM~6456940
> *See dude, that would have to be about a bitch.  I'm moving, so my camera, all my gear will be packed, I won't have money till a week after I move now.  AGHH
> 
> Afraid of gettin whooped by somebody that started a week late?  lol
> *




:buttkick:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

See dude, that would have to be about a bitch. I'm moving, so my camera, all my gear will be packed, I won't have money till a week after I move now. AGHH

I don't give a shit, I'm still doing it, unless you can come up with a good excuse why late arrivals aren't allowed. Afraid of gettin whooped by somebody that started a week late? lol

dat boi raw


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

im entering with a 96 s-10


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

here's mines








and this










i know it's not the same car


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

good luck with that iced


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I might be in this but as of right now my hands are full ! I see what happens this weekend ! But if i am in on this then i am going with a 1950 chevy !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

damn everyones doing a 50s chevy. anyone wanna trade me lol


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i got one of the hardest but i'm gonna finished


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

As of right now I'm in this. I'll be building a Dodge Ram VTS


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

anyone i have a brand new 1955 chevy cameo picup i want something different cuz eveyones doing 50s trucks. Anyone got a newer truck to trade me?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anyone got any hilux kits they would trade me? i have some kits and some "customized" stuff. Please PM me


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

ok so i changed my mind im goin to do this old school model i picked up a while back and now i have use for it...thanks for this build off..i will try my best and hopefully u will all like it...here u go


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thats almost like the flipnose


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i wish it was a flip nose.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

never mind trades, any one wanna sell a hilux kit?!?

anyone?!?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey importmadness, i might have the flipnose hood and cab bed and frame. PM me if u want it


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 27 2006, 12:01 PM~6456940
> *See dude, that would have to be about a bitch.  I'm moving, so my camera, all my gear will be packed, I won't have money till a week after I move now.  AGHH
> 
> I don't give a shit, I'm still doing it, unless you can come up with a good excuse why late arrivals aren't allowed.  Afraid of gettin whooped by somebody that started a week late?  lol
> *


are you smokeing crack east boy :twak: I aint affraid of shit do some searches and see what ive built in the past.......... All Ive got to say to this comment is read the fucking topic!
since day one it has been said that deadline to get into this competition is Nov 1st you sorry excuse mother fuckers have had well enough time to figure shit out :uh:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

right now im lookin for a nice motor to put in the 56 ford..does any one have any idea or spare motors


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

This is for vengance,I worked for about 3 hours on this,so I will take a 3 hr penalty
:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

wtf is that???


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 27 2006, 06:56 PM~6458811
> *wtf is that???
> *


a 66 malibu/86 montie carlo ss,with an 80's caddy top
creativity is a bitch :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

wow it look better with a candy color


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i donno about that thing. lol a little weird lookin.....needs better pictures


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

<span style=\'color:red\'>final day for entry is OCT. 30,THE BUILD STARTS NOV.1I AM A JUDGE YEAH,BUT I HAVE HAD TO STEP IN ON A FEW THINGS,

I MAY NOT BE IN AS MUCH AS USUAL,BUT I WILL BE IN AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE,

I WOULD SAY THAT SEMI TRUCKS W/O THE TRAILERS WOULD BE ALLOWABLE,AND THOSE YOU CAN GET SOME INTRICATE DETAILS ON...
[/b][/quote]


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

so its gonna be a problem if i dont have a picture ofmy complete kit on the 30? my cameras being fixed.....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

im just resighten the rules layed down by the judges


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

Ill take it apart


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

is it going to be a problem? cuz ill just say f*ck it like the last one and toss my kit in the trash :dunno:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

why would you throw it in the trash


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i really dont like the kit. i just bought it cuz it was the last truck at walmart....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 27 2006, 05:38 PM~6459031
> *is it going to be a problem? cuz ill just say f*ck it like the last one and toss my kit in the trash :dunno:
> *


dude if thats what makes you tick then giver go 

it's fucking pointless haven rules to a build off if everyone thinks there fucking special and that they shouldn't apply to them :banghead:


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 27 2006, 07:41 PM~6459058
> *dude if thats what makes you tick then giver go
> 
> it's fucking pointless haven rules to a build off if everyone thinks there fucking special and that they shouldn't apply to them  :banghead:
> *


I apoligize,I will immedately dissamble and strip my truck


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

just a question bro


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

just an answer bro!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

anyone need a truck with wires for this build off? check my thread!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Who built this lux???
http://s96.photobucket.com/albums/l188/Vin...mgAnch=imgAnch1


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

what if i want in this build off but wont have a kit til Nov 11th? can i possibly still get in? Im waitin on my model car show to get here, some badass vendors will be here with some off the wall trucks in either resin or plastic and i dont wanna just go & buy from hobbytown or some shit yanno. just need a straight up answer...if no, then ill pass this 1 up.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i would say yes but it's not my call


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

if not i may check out www.modelroundup.com they gots some off the wall weird kits ive NEVER seen before. in plastic & in resin and they are based here in Atlanta, so i can go to the store...ehehe


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

they got any in alabama


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

anyone need a kit i got a chevy cameo


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

s10 why are you trying to get rid og all these 1/2 built kits? just build them even if you dont like. just make it rad if you do! do some crazy shit with them instead of trying to sell to someone else for something you wont like.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i just dont want this chevy truck cuz its not my style. And its brand new


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

It's gotta be the dumbest thing to stipulate in a buildoff that there can be no late comers, especially in a *2 MONTH* buildoff. People be on here all the time shit talkin for jokes, I make one smart ass comment and you gotta be down my fuckin neck? take a pill dude.

Would ANYONE else be disadvantaged if somebody starts a week late, or 2 weeks late? no. Two weeks ago, when I was buying supplies for this build, but said the kit could wait till I had more money, did I forsee that I would get screwed for my paycheck, AND at the same time get evicted cuz my landlord thinks I'm sellin drugs? No, this is shit that happens in life dude, little speed bumps like this okay. Different people got different reasons why a stupid model kit isn't their #1 priority in life, that one just happens to be mine, doesn't give you any right to be callin people sorry asses and shit.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Actually im not down your ass for one smart ass remark see this is what get's my bird!
these rules were laid out for a reason!!... they have been set for the longest time now all you guy's act like your brand fucking new and that it's news too you...... THE DEADLINE WAS AND HAS ALWAYS BEEN OCT 30th

Im sorry to hear about getting fucked for your check and being tossed out on your ass life does suck.... 

I still don't see where the problem is here..... nobody seemed to have an issue when these rules were laid out... but now all of a sudden because you have 2 days before entrie due date everyone has an excuse!!!!! 

well I find that to be fucking bull shit!!!! If you were entering your 1 to 1 car in a car show that was schedualed for oct 30th but you couldnt finish a small detail on time are you going to ask the people of the car show to perspone the show date so you could finish your car ?????? No I didin't think so 

This is exactly why people shouldn't enter build contest's if they don't have the means to follow rules for it!!!!! 


hence the reason 90% OF THE BUILD OFF'S ON THIS SITE GO BUST!!! 


As I said before I didn't create the rules im just laying them out there for all you people that have suddenly forgot how to read..... 

I wasn't aware so many people here needed fucking babysitters.. Imk sorry to tell you but im fresh out of snivle sheets so stop the fucking crying already!!!! 

If there was going to be issue's with this build you all should have hammerd them out long before the finall 2 day's of entry!!!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well im in with a s10 extreme kit 
but............ i am moving to a new place on the 1st 
so i will post up my entry right before i unhook the computer for the move which should be monday 

:biggrin: keep'em straight project59 :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

Whatever, it ain't worth arguing over.

I'm glad this shit plays such a big role in your life that you can get all bent outta shape about it. And btw, were not talking about a finish deadline here mr. worthless analogy.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i totally for got to put my name on a piece of paper to let u guys know who model this is...soo here it is...i cant wait for this build its goin to be awesome...i will push myself to the limit on this built


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 28 2006, 08:11 AM~6461872
> *Whatever, it ain't worth arguing over.
> 
> I'm glad this shit plays such a big role in your life that you can get all bent outta shape about it.  And btw, were not talking about a finish deadline here mr. worthless analogy.
> *


you just don't know when to shut up do ya peice of shit!!!! As I said so many times before if you'd fucking stop your beaking and read the fucking topic dick head I didn't make the rules im simply telling you what they are..... what the fuck makes you so special 




sometimes id love to be sitting infront of some of the fucking water heads on this fucking computer so I could knock em upside the head.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 28 2006, 01:23 PM~6462774
> *you just don't know when to shut up do ya peice of shit!!!!  As I said so many times before if you'd fucking stop your beaking and read the fucking topic dick head I didn't make the rules im simply telling you what they are..... what the fuck makes you so special
> sometimes id love to be sitting infront of some of the fucking water heads on this fucking computer so I could knock em upside the head.
> *


T JAY ! T JAY ! T JAY ! T JAYT JAY ! ! T JAY ! T JAY ! T JAY ! T JAY ! T JAY ! T JAY ! T JAY ! 


Thats the crowd yelling as the champ takes out another LOSER !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

Can't we all just get along! :biggrin:


----------



## FWDFleetwood (Jul 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 28 2006, 02:23 PM~6462774
> *you just don't know when to shut up do ya peice of shit!!!!  As I said so many times before if you'd fucking stop your beaking and read the fucking topic dick head I didn't make the rules im simply telling you what they are..... what the fuck makes you so special
> sometimes id love to be sitting infront of some of the fucking water heads on this fucking computer so I could knock em upside the head.
> *


Go Fuck Yourself E-thug

I'm out


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FWDFleetwood_@Oct 28 2006, 01:33 PM~6463053
> *Go Fuck Yourself E-thug
> 
> I'm out
> *


that's it tuff guy you came onto me first tool!!!!


if you can't take it don't dish it bitch!


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

im in with a 96 chevy blazer, with a conversion...ill get pics up as soon as i can, would u guys like me to include the conversion model also or would u like a surprise :0


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

OOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHH! SURPRISES! I LIKE THAT! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1lowblaze_@Oct 28 2006, 01:45 PM~6463115
> *im in with a 96 chevy blazer, with a conversion...ill get pics up as soon as i can, would u guys like me to include the conversion model also or would u like a surprise  :0
> *


post what your building no need to show us your conversion till its being built


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

i said i was in but haven't been able to post a pic for my entry ,so hopefully i'll do it tomorrow


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

i dont think i will be able to enter this build my escalade still has not aived if it aint here tomorow i am out i hat being in a diffrent time zone


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Sorry kinda off topic, but since this is the truck build off, I was wondering does anybody happen to have a extra Chevy Xtreme body kit (just the front fenders) that they're not using. Please lmk, I lost mine......


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

HERE IS MY ENTRY,IS DADODGE RAMVTS PICK UP


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

project thank you for keeping an eye on stuff in here while i was away,

*<span style='color:red'>after new years settin up another buildoff*,it could be truck,car,OR JUST PLAIN OUT RADICAL......

project will be a judge in that one probably since he has been helpin me out alot in this one...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ok here is my entry i recall the s-10 i was going to do ..and now im going with this one of a kind 1963 chevy impala el camino. good luck homie's


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 29 2006, 03:13 PM~6467897
> *ok here is my entry i recall the s-10 i was going to do ..and now im going with this one of a kind  1963 chevy impala el camino.  good luck homie's
> 
> 
> ...


damn biggs steppin in big time yall,this really gonna be one kickass buildoff if he doin somethin like that,,,,


best of luck to all entries..


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: 
ohh i cant wait to see this one biggs


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

hey mista ganzo i got them im not using just pm me your name and adress and i'll get them out in the mail :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's vengence & stilldown...now let's see how many guy's say there where going to do that. someone will bite my shit before this contest is over.. :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:roflmao: i dont think there are many that would even attempt to pull that 1 off


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so I switched to this.........


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i got my car today 








hope it works as planed


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

so am i N or out, even with a possible week late thing hapening, i can still fight it out with the big dawgs & make a showin', i got skills obviously or else i wouldnt be askin for sure. My moneys as tight as hell as well here but im not complainin bout it, i just dont wanna build the same shit that everybody else is building here already!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Oct 29 2006, 08:31 PM~6469650
> *so am i N or out, even with a possible week late thing hapening, i can still fight it out with the big dawgs & make a showin', i got skills obviously or else i wouldnt be askin for sure.  My moneys as tight as hell as well here but im not complainin bout it, i just dont wanna build the same shit that everybody else is building here already!
> *


i realize the situation you in,and while i would love to let it slide i had set the rules and we have to enforce them.look to my previous post before what biggs posted.....


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

Thanks Stilldown! Sent ya a IM back!!! Damn Mista BIGGS, I wanna see this done up....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is my entry on-time and with no fuss!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

we still have another day over here. it's only the 30th. :biggrin: 


 30 </span>31 </span>

here is mine


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

will get some pictures up tonite


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

can i play


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

U R MORE THEN WELCOME TO JOIN. :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 30 2006, 11:43 AM~6472035
> *U R MORE THEN WELCOME TO JOIN.  :biggrin:
> *


thanks BIGGS and the rest of the builders this is what i got to build :biggrin: 
























hope it ok if not let me know :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

SORY BRO YOU CAN'T ENTER THIS BUILD ....YOU ALREADY HAVE 4 GUY'S HELPING YOU ON THAT TRUCK..



























N/P HOMIE.. :roflmao:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

here is mine on time....


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 30 2006, 12:11 PM~6472230
> *SORY BRO YOU CAN'T ENTER THIS BUILD ....YOU ALREADY HAVE 4 GUY'S HELPING YOU ON THAT TRUCK..
> N/P HOMIE.. :roflmao:
> *


what !! i told them to hold off tell the first then it time to get down :biggrin: 
note the three not finished guys in the pic 
shits been sitting around a while :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

M.C.B.A. will be bring the heat ! So if you dont want to get burned ! Step it up !


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

COME ON BRO I GOT ALOT OF SHIT TOO. BUT THIS WILL ONLY TAKE ME 2 DAY'S TO FINISH. AND ONE WEEK FOR THE CHROME TO COME BACK.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

last pic my new build and my old build (64 build up )


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

those are some major white boys helping you out


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 30 2006, 12:28 PM~6472366
> *those are some major white boys helping you out
> *


 :biggrin: honky tonk build :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

it's about dam time the mexican got's the withe boy's working for him.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well after talking to BIGGS I guess I am in with This 










And sence we can have crew to help us build These guys will be helping me out Till its time to pick Starwberries !LOL!


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 30 2006, 12:35 PM~6472415
> *it's about dam time the mexican got's the withe boy's working for him.
> *


 :roflmao: he will be cracking heads on the first :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks again homies and this will be my first build sence the 64 build off


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's my truck for the build off. :biggrin:


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

my entry


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK i dont have all my parts laid out and stuff like that, but i bought this kit from BETO so this is what ill be building. SO YOU CAN COUNT ME IN.*plus i took my camera in to get fixed so they said it should be ready by tommorow if not i'll use my ladies in the mean time. I know theres no excuses for posting up at the last min. i hope this is ok.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

posting for modelluver his internet is jammin' on him


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

is it fair to have to truck at one time


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i mean 2


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced+Oct 30 2006, 08:47 PM~6476068-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



what????????

it really doesnt matter how many trucks you eneter but who has 2 trucks


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i do i just wanted to know cause i'm doing one for this fine ass girl on bebo


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Oct 30 2006, 07:47 PM~6476068
> *is it fair to have to truck at one time
> *


i think you should just finish 1 first. and put the time it will take to make 2 of them into 1.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

ok but that girl gon be pissed off at me


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that's ok you got the rest of your life to get girl's. :biggrin: and if she realy like's you she will understand. when you finish the one for the build tell her you made it for her. and let her have it.  then she will give it to you. :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so it looks like practically everyone is doing the same one, but here is mine


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

i am dying to open these boxes...
and get started


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE OF THE BIG BOY'S GET INTO THESE BUILD OFF'S. FUCKEN SISSY'S


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

:0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Oct 31 2006, 09:54 AM~6478946
> *:0
> *


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK IT I'M IN I STILL HAVEN'T GOT MY TRUCK , BUT FUCK IT YOU FELLAS GOT MY WORD


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 31 2006, 12:00 PM~6478980
> *
> *


i can probuly bring a rusty E GAME


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Oct 31 2006, 11:50 AM~6478932
> *I WOULD LIKE TO SEE MORE OF THE BIG BOY'S GET INTO THESE BUILD OFF'S.  FUCKEN SISSY'S
> *


Shit I am in this ! LOL!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

CAN'T WAIT.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

me too hopefully it goes as plan for with my kit..


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

iI got ZFelix truck at home. Im sending it to him tonight. But he wont have it before the deadline.

My comp at home is such a POS I cant even upload pics. So I will post a pic tomorrow at 8am eastern standard time for him.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Oct 31 2006, 02:30 PM~6480324
> *iI got ZFelix truck at home. Im sending it to him tonight. But he wont have it before the deadline.
> 
> My comp at home is such a POS I cant even upload pics. So I will post a pic tomorrow at 8am eastern standard time for him.
> *



 hope thats alright with everyone else!


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

4 hrs and 14 min till it starts


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

IS it to late to enter this 1 also ?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

hno:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

I KNOW I POSTED MY ENRY BUT HERE IT IS AGAIN.










BEST OF LUCK 2 EVERYONE IN THIS BUILD!!! KEEP PLASTIC ALIVE.

READY.....SET .....GOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i'm getting mine tommorow cause the on i did i use as a test


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

SO we can start on this Build off all ready or what ?

The board time shows me \\

LiL Default English Español Lo-Fi Version 0.0911sec 3.24 9 queries GZIP Disabled 
Time is now: Nov 01, 2006 - 12:25 AM 

Invision Power Board © 2006 IPS, Inc.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

in alabama it's 11:35 so shit i'm goin to bed we got b ball pratice and we got a test tommorow


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

well looks like i aint in this one becase my escalads still have not arived from s 10s o well i will just go nuts on them cut that shit wanna see all of these finished i hate being on the other side of the world it is 5.11 pm on november 1st so pissed i could not be in this


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

TO BE CONTINUED.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

...... :wave:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking tight already Biggs. impalamino! Crazy shit.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE.! YUP IMPALAMINO.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

OK HOMIE'S THAT'S IT FOR THE NIGHT. TOMORROW I WILL OPEN IT ALL UP. JUST A TASTE OF WHAT IT'S GOING TO LOOK LIKE. A LIL MOCK UP. :biggrin: 
STILL GOT TO THINK OF WHAT COLOR IM GOING WITH THIS. "IMPALAMINO". 











ENJOY !

IM OUT OF HERE.


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

CLEAN!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Nov 1 2006, 02:00 AM~6483484
> *CLEAN!
> *


x13451717947642179217951747040104710197000 :0


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

come on poeple i know you have done stuff show me


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Here the start of mine ! 


































Then i added a regular size bed and molded the bed to the cab ! and shaved the whole body !

















Wheels are just a mock up ! I dont know what wheels i use right now but this is my progress!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Holly shit night hawks!!!!! I barely got mine outta the package yet and you two ballers are calling out all the show stoppers already :0


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 1 2006, 08:36 AM~6483729
> *
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

DDAAMMNN great start guys!!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Nov 1 2006, 06:36 AM~6483729
> *
> *



:uh:

How Rude :roflmao:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 09:46 AM~6484209
> *:uh:
> 
> How Rude :roflmao:
> *


is it true :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 08:49 AM~6484227
> *is it true :0
> *



nope..


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 09:51 AM~6484241
> *nope..
> *


I WAS FUCKING WITH YOU WEY! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hahaha, damn felix u gotta get him back for that one bro haha


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Wells heres what i got going on so far*.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

what are your plans with the build 408?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OH SHIT ! This is gettin heated ! You Have 3 of the M.C.B.A. members in this contest and it likes like a lil call out between 2 builders with a little shit talk to go with it ! LOL! Man This is going to be a blast already !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

A FUCKER DON'T FORGET ABOUT ME


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i'm thinking of maybe some suicide doors, split tail gate, chrome undies, a little bit of other customs. i add more as i go along with my builds.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 11:14 AM~6484370
> *A FUCKER DON'T FORGET ABOUT ME
> *


 :biggrin: 

Never bro ! I know you have to wait to share your pics but as of this morning WE ARE CLOWIN  on this build off !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 1 2006, 11:17 AM~6484384
> *i'm thinking of maybe some suicide doors, split tail gate, chrome undies, a little bit of other customs. i add more as i go along with my builds.
> *


408 ! i built this 1 yrs ago ! It was the frist built kit i did that ever made to magazine ! It was published in the very frist MODEL CARS issue !












I also got a 50 chevy for this build off ! I wont start it till i get the toyota done cause the toy needs the most work !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

nice bro. do your doors have hinges??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NO ! Back then i didnt do very good with that type of work But I do now LOL!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

BIGGS IS LOCOMINO IS GONNS BE SICK..GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 09:58 AM~6484616
> *BIGGS IS LOCOMINO IS GONNS BE SICK..GOOD JOB BRO
> *


 :thumbsup: thank's bro. just waiting for the chrome undie's and what color im going to paint it. but it should be done by next week.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2006, 11:02 AM~6484641
> *:thumbsup:  thank's bro.  just waiting for the chrome undie's and what color im going to paint it.  but it should be done  by next week.
> *


PICKING MINE UP TODAY


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 1 2006, 09:07 AM~6484331
> *Wells heres what i got going on so far.
> 
> 
> ...



hey bro how do you cut out doors with thread??

u can use just any thread?? how is it done thanks


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 1 2006, 11:49 AM~6484227
> *is it true :0
> *



HAHA, just some humor to get things started.

pm your addy homie, so i can send that out tonight.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hey bro how do you cut out doors with thread??

u can use just any thread?? how is it done thanks 

Well this style takes a little bit of patience and time so hope you got it bro. Ok since the lines of the door end at the bottom what you do is wrap a long piece of thread to your fingers on each hand mine preferably the pointer finger. What you do is put the string on the door lines and just move back and forth moving up away from were the thread is already cutting. The thread warms up a little bit which what cuts through. Just remember that the thread will break occasionally so you'll have to wrap another piece. Thats pretty much it. just follow the line of were u want 2 cut


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 1 2006, 10:45 AM~6484850
> *hey bro how do you cut out doors with thread??
> 
> u can use just any thread?? how is it done thanks
> ...



alright bro thanks!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Your cuts came out real clean. I tried it once with dental floss but it came out really shitty. After that I decided to just go back to the exacto. One thing i do like about the string method is it seems to be easier to cut along curves and you dont have to worry about scrathing other panels


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 1 2006, 09:55 AM~6484917
> *Your cuts came out real clean.  I tried it once with dental floss but it came out really shitty.  After that I decided to just go back to the exacto.  One thing i do like about the string method is it seems to be easier to cut along curves and you dont have to worry about scrathing other panels
> *


yeah i like this method.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I am going to have to try the thread trick ! I for 1 have done it ! I just use the # 11 blade  or my paper saw !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

jesus im away for a couple days and the plastic is flying everywhere 
:thumbsup: badass biggs and mini 

well here is the pic i took the other nite of my s10 entree 
havent touched it yet it still packed somewhere


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 10:24 AM~6484428
> *:biggrin:
> 
> Never  bro !  I  know you  have  to  wait  to  share  your  pics  but  as  of  this  morning  WE ARE CLOWIN   on  this  build  off !
> *


easy killer sit back and chillax the circus is over homie!!!!


don't you ever forget about some of us freelance builders over here that are ready to ride up one side and down the other G!!!!  


I think we need to bring in some outside judges on this build seem's how so many club members are involved I don't think it would be too fair for them to be judges!

if we could get a few of the freelance builders not involved with the build off to come forward and judge that would be great!!!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 1 2006, 04:55 PM~6487005
> *easy killer sit back and chillax the circus is over homie!!!!
> don't you ever forget about some of us freelance builders over here that are ready to ride up one side and down the other G!!!!
> I think we need to bring in some outside judges on this build seem's how so many club members are involvedparticipant's in this one.*


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

i got my entry just waiting on the wifie to get home with the digi to take pics of it B4 i tear into it, nice work so for biggs and mini


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey MiniDreams, what did you use to cut your truck apart? It looks really clean. I use a copeing saw to cut my models.


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

hey what are the prizes


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 1 2006, 06:15 PM~6487127
> *none of us are judge's in this build off. we are only participant's in this one.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

heres my amunision


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good yall.....


i know im one of the judges,and other than that i cant remember who else is,

so far its been me n project takin care of stuff that i seen....


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

My Elco and parts in front of stilldown1Vlifes last post it was the only way I thought it would really show its todays date can I start building?

click to enlarge


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 1 2006, 07:36 PM~6487216
> *Hey MiniDreams, what did you use to cut your truck apart? It looks really clean. I use a copeing saw to cut my models.
> *


Vinny ! I use a paper saw and the lowest speed of my dremel ! This saw is deadly ! LOL! Thats why i put down tape ! It gives me an edge to follow ! That blade cuts so thin and fast if you dont have a good control on it you will end up cutting your self ! :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Heres where I'm at so far. 

Stock cab and bed together.









I cut them apart, the took a Snap Fast Plus Dodge cab and cut it up for my extended cab.









And here is how she sits now. :biggrin: 









Lots more bodywork ahead so I'm gonna get back to work.


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

hey ima try 2 post a pic of mine but i cant start till da 25th


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

good start BiggC lookin good :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn this build off is gettin heated up i cant wait until my truck getz here and i been thinkin about gettin a dully not for the build off but for somthing to haul my bomb truck :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 10:12 PM~6488093
> *damn this build off is gettin heated up i cant wait until my truck getz here and i been thinkin about gettin a dully not for the build off but for somthing to haul my bomb truck :biggrin:
> *


wHAT DO YOU HAVE TO TRADE ?

i GOT 5 cHEVIES !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Don't know if I should post this cause it looks like shit!!!!! (man I gotta buy me a dremel :uh: )

But it's all good ill clean it up real proper like  
This is what's going on over here in the project lab. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 08:25 PM~6488164
> *wHAT  DO  YOU  HAVE  TO  TRADE ?
> 
> i  GOT  5 cHEVIES !
> *



I Aint Got Nada To Trade But I Got Money :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOKS GOOD PROJECT I LIKE HOW U KEPT THE ECALADE FENDERS AROUND THE WHOLE TRUCK CANT WAIT TO SEE THAT All MOLDED TOGETHER :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 10:57 PM~6488377
> *I Aint Got Nada To Trade But I Got Money :biggrin:
> *


Mini are those the trucks I just bought off ya?


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

heres an update on mine...


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

boy its a good thing i didnt do what i was goin to origanally, me and project would be doin the same build exactly, looks awsome project


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

damn tjay, you are taking the easy route! lol. smart thinking with that one


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

the suspension mockup, the shocl/shock mounts are not premanent they are just their to get the height right but, but this is my progress for the night, work comes early


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok after looking at it and after talking to Mini, I decided to change it up a bit.


















It's still rough and I'm going to streightin out the front door where the window goes so it doesn't look so outta place being on a slant.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres a look at what i did tonight ! 










Thought i needed some glue ! LOL! 

OK ! After the glue dried i sanded it down and then cleaned up some lines to make it a 3dr toyota ! 


















Then i started on the ass end ! 










Still got a ways to go yet ! Dont Know if i will change up the taillights ! 

just a few more random shots !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn D looks like you used just as much glue as I did LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! We just make glue bombs look easy ! LOL! I had to show them what we do You know !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 1 2006, 08:57 PM~6488377
> *I Aint Got Nada To Trade But I Got Money :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

mini plez dont make it a 3 door it will look weird we have those space cab luxs over hr they onl 2 door they look so good well done how much for you to make me one just the body


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 1 2006, 11:56 PM~6488365
> *Don't know if I should post this cause it looks like shit!!!!! (man I gotta buy me a dremel  :uh: )
> 
> But it's all good ill clean it up real proper like
> ...



Thats tight. Never though of taking it in that direction. Tight!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Man everyones bringin their A game for this buildoff.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

looking good guys ill get started today post up pics latter


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Man, you all are doing some nice work!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good,just keep it up,



the monte buildup was a good judging,


lets make this one harder for me,just please list what class you are buildin yours for. i.e. street,custom,radical,

or street custom 
..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 2 2006, 12:50 PM~6491408
> *lookin good,just keep it up,
> the monte buildup was a good judging,
> lets make this one harder for me,just please list what class you are buildin yours for. i.e. street,custom,radical,
> ...


heres mini !


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

had to cover my flash on the grill close up :uh: but what i have sofar (the kids a sleep  )


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

heres a lil update, this isnt all for the nite , its gonna be a long one


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

lookin good everyone


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

donor body for conversion









pieces waiting to be sectioned and applied


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1lowblaze_@Nov 2 2006, 09:36 PM~6495103
> *donor body for conversion
> 
> 
> ...


NOW THATS GOING LOOK GOOD ! Best of luck to you ! Hope it all goes well !


----------



## 1lowblaze (Jul 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 2 2006, 08:49 PM~6495180
> *NOW  THATS  GOING LOOK  GOOD !   Best   of  luck  to you !  Hope  it  all  goes  well !
> *


i hope so too...i kinda left the whole model deal for a little while dealt with the real cars and this is the first build for a long time so i dont know how its gonna go

im gonna cut the handles out of the lac too and put them in


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thats gonna look awsome!


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

DAMN THOSE ARE SOME BADD ASS CARS GUYS I HAVEN'T EVEN TOUCHED MINE YET TILL TOMORROW. I'LL DO MY BEST,SEEIN ALL THOSE TRUCKS MADE ME THINK " WUT DA FUCC DID I GET MY SELF INTO" I'M A BEGGINER SO I'LL TRY IT OUT GOOD LUCK TO ALL.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, im glad i didnt enter this one now...too much hackin involved, though i could pull out one that i havent touched yet in da box...SVT lightning, dunno...whats yall think


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

shit im a noob for the most part but you never know what you can do til ya try(that sounded corny but true)


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

man so many good starts to this all ready...

got me all motivated so I started on the cab tonite
i cut out the rear window, and extended the cab..

looks ok i think... will look way better once i add some filler and spray it with a coat of primer..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good!! this is gonna be a great build off.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 2 2006, 10:30 AM~6490744
> *Man, you all are doing some nice work!
> *


x2


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: to everyone doing up their trucks. Man I see some really krazy conversions, that I cant wait to see done!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Yeah With All These Conversions I Think Im Gonna Go 2 Plan B

And Combine My 57 stepside With The New SSR's :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man you guys are outta control :0 

great work everyone :thumbsup: 


i better go get started on mine but i cant hang with all this conversion stuff


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Heres an update on mine ! 


M.C.B.A. GETTIN READY TO CLOSE THE DOORS ON THIS BUILD OFF! </span>


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good D, I'm still tryin' to clean up all that damn glue on mine!! LOL


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Since Im Waiting For My Bomb Truck To Get Here Ima Start Workin On The Hauler :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

i gotta diecast caddy front clip if anyone is interested in usin it :cheesy:


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

looks awsome mini what engine are u using?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn Mini lookin good. I like what you didi with the tailights :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here is all i have gotten done today




























in primer




























its not no show truck just gonna be something nice and clean and matches my show truck :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

I love that you made the doors and hood hinged... 

nice work


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

that truck look's sick mini. and good job on all the other build's. mine is going to get it's primer coat today.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 3 2006, 09:42 PM~6497807
> *that truck look's sick mini.  and good job on all the other build's.
> *


x2


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i figured i had better get started to have a chance in this 
here is where im at today 


















still got lots of sanding and cleaning up but this is the direction im going


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

lokos good bro! i like the walk through


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PAT! You want to do the truck build off but you didnt even enter !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Ok so everyone know's that I wasn't too happy with my first hack job!!!!

So I bought a new ride (same truck as entered) and started over and this is where im at as of now! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 4 2006, 04:34 AM~6501781
> *Ok so everyone know's that I wasn't too happy with my first hack job!!!!
> 
> So I bought a new ride (same truck as entered) and started over  and this is where im at as of now! :0
> ...


Thats alot cleaner start now ! Good luck !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here is a quick update before i turn in for the night !

I started the hinges ! It is a frist run with them ! I will go back and line everything up the time i am at the bench !











































































I dont like the hood ! I am working on a new hinge to tilt forward ! I Got a lot to fix still to get the gaps right and the doors to really like up but Its a start ! LOL!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Relocated the gas cap! Getting ready for body filler and primer!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

what truck kit did you use with a escalade?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 4 2006, 02:26 PM~6503622
> *what truck kit did you use with a escalade?
> *


the one I enetered (99' silverado)


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thats what i thought. LOOKS AWSOME!!!!!


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

DAMN MY CAMERA STOP WORKING


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn Project, that is gonna be bad ass!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's mine so far........The doors are next.

































This build is gonna be hard. Lots of nice rides so far.......


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 4 2006, 02:45 PM~6503966
> *Here's mine so far........The doors are next.
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :0 lol i have the same kit and am doing the same thing as u haha


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The doors and all the hinging is done. Now I gotta do the jams and start mocking up the suspension.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

sorry, the site keeps freezing and then it still ads the post.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

nice :cheesy:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn, you guys are puttin' in some work, NICE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 4 2006, 10:45 PM~6505350
> *sorry, the site keeps freezing and then it still ads the post.
> 
> 
> ...



Man your doing a great job on this !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 5 2006, 01:38 AM~6506115
> *Damn, you guys are puttin' in some work, NICE!
> *


*X-2* :thumbsup: 


well ive been filling the taillights and shaving the handles 
but i keep getting dimples in the spot putty :dunno: so i fill it again and sand it more i guess thats all i can do 
also cleaned up the walkthrough


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

the same thing happends to me with the spot puddy you just gotta lightly sand it. Your rides coiming out awsome stilldown!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

spot putty shrinks as it dries. that's why it does that.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

oohh what do you recommend we use?


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

Squadron white putty, shit works awsome


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

got ANY pictures of what the tube looks like?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well i am off to work but i just didnt like a few thing about this so i swtiched up a bit ! I will post pics when i get off work ! 

I hope see more progress shots when i get home so you boys better be building !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Trying out a new filler!!! hno:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 5 2006, 03:09 PM~6508649
> *Trying out a new filler!!! hno:
> 
> 
> *


you should be alright i heard a lot of good shit about microballoons


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 5 2006, 04:01 PM~6508870
> *you should be alright i heard a lot of good shit about microballoons
> *


yeah me too I hear it sands really easy too so if all is well this may be my all time new filler :biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

give us a review after your done using it tjay


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 5 2006, 04:04 PM~6508881
> *give us a review after your done using it tjay
> *


no problem!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks s10

yeah give a review please and where did you get it ?
is it an automotive supply or hobby supply?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 5 2006, 04:12 PM~6508919
> *thanks s10
> 
> yeah give a review please and where did you get it ?
> ...


got it at my hobby shop.... the guy gave me the rest of his Z-poxy finishing resin so I could try it out .......I just add it in a cup mix it evenly and then add the micro balloons until its as thick as I want.... its supposed to be pretty good


----------



## bms_reppin (Jul 14, 2006)

damn im too late to enter aint i? iv been workin alot and just got my truck in the mail today. yall dont think theres any way i can get in do u. ill post pics of the truck just opened out of the box.. my camera has the date on the bottom if yall dont think its legit. i wanna get in this


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

got some things done today post up pics soon

NICE WORK GUYS LOOKING GOOD :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I'll Have My Escalade Done By Tomarrow And Im Gonna Hit Up The Paint Store to get shit for the patterns on the bomb truck 

and go to the hardwarestore to get shit it hinge it

and also where do i go to get styrene would home depot have it or would i have to go to the hobby shop?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 5 2006, 09:43 PM~6511153
> *I'll Have My Escalade Done By Tomarrow And Im Gonna Hit Up The Paint Store to get shit for the patterns on the bomb truck
> 
> and go to the hardwarestore to get shit it hinge it
> ...


better hit up Hobby People


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 5 2006, 10:27 PM~6511352
> *better hit up Hobby People
> *



alright then koo thanks bigpop :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i got a lil done inbetween work shifts today i sanded the taillights down and handles and i decided to fill in the gas tank also 

then it hit me that i havent cut the bed out for the c-notch so i got started (still needs cleaning up)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Alright here are afew little updates ! 

I reworked the tailgate and the hood and then re hinged the doors to get a better gap !


















































And then heres the little brother waiting to be overhauled next !


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

MINI DREAMS WHERE DIDI YOU GET THOSE RIMS FROM NICE JOB FINALLY GOT ALL MY DOORS CUT OUT OF MINE NOT TO FIGURE OUT HINGES GOOD LUCK EVRY ONE


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN MINIDREAMS....lookin good brotha! got an extra 4 door cab?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 6 2006, 07:08 AM~6512422
> *MINI DREAMS WHERE DIDI YOU GET THOSE RIMS FROM NICE JOB FINALLY GOT ALL MY DOORS CUT OUT OF MINE NOT TO FIGURE OUT HINGES GOOD LUCK EVRY ONE
> *


Thw wheel are hard to find ! I got off a under sized die cast ! I had 2 sets ! The 1 have pic in here and MR.BIGGS got the other set in a trade ! LOL! I been on the look out for them ! They are all chrome like this or black center ! I Had a set of the black centers but i painted them gun metal and put them on here !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good mini i love that 3rd door and the caddy tails


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well here is my idea for the back bumper its off the elco but had to cut it because it was too wide 










im not sure if i will be able to pull this off but i think a licence plate will hide most of the cut 

and here is how my bed is shaping up the six batts lined up across the back and the cylinders will be coming out of the hump in the bed 

used a coke can to cover the cnotch and a bunch of filler to smooth out the bed it all still needs to be sanded down but this is the idea


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Stilldown u know what would look tight 4 bucket seats and a custom center consol that flows from the cab up and over the coke can and to the back thats how a mini truck was that used to be in our club it was named "too Freaky"

but i have no pics  


but thats just an idea bro i like what u have so faR!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks what kind of truck was too freaky? 

i was kinda thinking about doing something like that but i only got 2 swivel back buckets


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 6 2006, 04:41 PM~6515906
> *thanks what kind of truck was too freaky?
> 
> i was kinda thinking about doing something like that but i only got 2 swivel back buckets
> *


it was an isuzu painted gold with multi graphics and the interior was all plush and custom a buddy of mine chris (uzi) Built it

next time i talk to him i can see if i can scan a few pics of it outta his photo album


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

I havent gotten much done accept for the smothing,just now did my patterns(blueprint)


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 63 ridah_@Nov 6 2006, 08:47 PM~6516310
> *I havent gotten much done accept for the smothing,just now did my patterns(blueprint)
> 
> 
> ...


Check this out I gotta buy the following things
primer-9.95
metal specks silver-9.95
candy blue-9.95
clear-9.95
LOW-RIDER CHROME D'S W/WHTWALs-8.50
resin speakers-2.00
h&h amps & batts-3.40
kicker style amp-1.00
knockoff center-4.75
blackdetail wire-3.40

total-about 62 bux that I dont have :uh:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i know what you saying


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin good everyone........




i like what im seeing......


----------



## purplebubble (Aug 5, 2006)

hey ya'll im back and ima start buildong tomarrow(spelling) after school


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

what do you us for hinges or do you make your own.. 

thanks


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 6 2006, 08:00 PM~6517269
> *
> 
> 
> ...



i dont think he'll tell you i already asked him a couple of times :uh:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

just make them out of tubing and wire, it's not that hard to do.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 6 2006, 08:22 PM~6517464
> *just make them out of tubing and wire, it's not that hard to do.
> *



yeah i was just wondering what kind of wire and tubing when i asked him but i found out

you use

1/15 inch copper tubing

and 

.025 gauge wire

:biggrin:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 6 2006, 10:26 PM~6517494
> *yeah i was just wondering what kind of wire and tubing when i asked him but i found out
> 
> you use
> ...


eh, i just use whatever fits. go to the hobby shop and stick some wire into some tubing, you'll find some that works for ya


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

can anyone sell mt these supplise? i dont have any stores that sell it


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

"IMPALAMINO"


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

SICKKKKKK mr.biggs----great body work!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Thats a good looking body!! CAST IT!!!!


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxjojo in VV (May 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 6 2006, 08:41 PM~6518114
> *  "IMPALAMINO"
> 
> 
> ...


thanks shit looks fukin tight! :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S. still need's putty and some fine sanding. i might open the door's tomorrow


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 that shit looks clean


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

sick as always bigs......you too mini.......everyone is doing something over the top.... this is gonna be interisting.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

FUCK THAT SHIT IS TIGHT BIGGS, COMING OUT VERY GOOD,GREAT BODY WORK.
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's homie's.....  

i should have it done by Friday.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Shit At This Rate We Have 2 Months 

if everyone really stayed on top of there builds i ouldnt be suprised to see more than 2 differnt rides per builder!!

everyones looking great im gonna try to squeeze an elcamino into this build off also!

so new years day i more than likely should have 

an escalade

a 57 step side

a elco

and if the elco goes smooth i'll build somthing else!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

bigs, you plannin on having the whole thing finished by friday, or just the body.

you're quick.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 6 2006, 10:26 PM~6518511
> *bigs, you plannin on having the whole thing finished by friday, or just the body.
> 
> you're quick.
> *



I SHOULD HAVE IT ALL DONE. IF NOT JUST THE BODY AT LEAST.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

biggs, with the time you have left since u did that so fast---u should def open the doors! great build


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I MIGHT JUST DO THAT RIGHT NOW. I SHOULD JUST DO THE TAILGATE TOO!

:biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

YEAHHHHHH.....in my opinion, just me....I would do suicide doors to keep it realistic, and suicide the tailgate to match-----hell pop the hood up too  what wheels are you planning on running with it, and color???


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ORIGINAL IMPALA ICE BLUE WITH A GOLD PEARL. AND BLUE INTERIOR.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

twillllll be nice---cant wait


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

got the door's cut out. i'll do the rest tomorrow.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

DAMN, that is turning out sweet Biggs!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice work Biggs :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S GUY'S.!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*PRIMO, YOU THE MASTER OF MASTERS.....BRING IT TO VICTORVILLE...*_


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

gracia's primo. 
:biggrin: i'll try and have it done for the show.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*Can't wait to see it live, all your cars look awesome when your there looking at them. Tell Tudy he can't have this one......... :biggrin: :biggrin: Tell him I said "HELLO"*_</span>


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

he's going with me, roger, and tattman. and maybe my comp's. he has not seen this one yet. and thanks again primo.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 7 2006, 12:12 AM~6519022
> *got the door's cut out. i'll do the rest tomorrow.
> 
> 
> ...



Bigg's this one looks so good!! It looks like the car actually exsists in this form because it looks so natural. :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i fully agree hows that nissan crazy bed thing going???


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

The Z-rack sits on the bench gathering parts so I can finish it when I'm in Asia. I take 3 kits with me to work on while I'm there. 
Right now I'm working on the Real Deal '64 and the working suspension...designed a newer smaller pump can't wait to build and test it.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn that looks good biggs :thumbsup: 

the og blue is gonna look perfect on this 

you are gonna have people trippin when you take this to shows :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks for the tip on the hinges....I will try that

here is where i am at now...lot of sanding and fine tuning to still do on
the body ... then i can start on the frame...


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S HOMIE'S!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Biggs, lovin' the Palamino!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice work bluesonoma! i got a custom front bumper and billit grill for the revell s-10 if ya wanna trade something for it?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn great work BIGGS


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 7 2006, 11:30 AM~6521482
> *Nice work bluesonoma! i got a custom front bumper and billit grill for the revell s-10 if ya wanna trade something for it?
> *



the scale would be different but thanks anyways


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 7 2006, 12:58 AM~6519264
> *Bigg's this one looks so good!! It looks like the car actually exsists in this form because it looks so natural. :thumbsup:
> *


THANK'S J. 
I try and do my best when building my rides. Got to make them look as real as possable. 


And thank's to all you guy's for your positive comment's.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD WEY! :biggrin:


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

these things are comming out awsome im still in it , i just havent been able to work on it much this week(im workin nights), but i get off friday and then im back in the game. again everyone is doing a incredible job


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 7 2006, 02:14 PM~6522453
> *GRACIA'S WEY!</span>*


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 7 2006, 02:32 PM~6522588
> *GRACIA'S WEY!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've been doing this thing little by little and it's starting to come in shape. I still have a long way to go but I'll get it done before long.

Can we say Crew cab?


























I had to extend the frame so this is the start of it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

DANG CHRIS ! Looks like you are learnin a few things when you come over LOL! Lookin good


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK It dont look like i did to much tonight but here is what i got done ! 

I went and added a bed cover !










started the the door panels and jam work ! 


























LOL! I re hinged the hood for a 3rd time ! This tim I am done ! 











Then I got the engine bay ruffed in ! 

















Just an over head look! 








I know i am movein on this at a little slower pace But I want to give it the detail it needs and after being down there in the room for 4 hrs i feel like i didnt get anything handled !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

lookin good mini :thumbsup: 
i am always amazed at your attention to details with your open doors, hinges and jambs


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 8 2006, 03:39 AM~6526319
> *lookin good mini  :thumbsup:
> i am always amazed at your attention to details with your open doors, hinges and jambs
> *


What you think about the engine bay ? The 4 banger is from a nissan kit i got to redo some time but I just didnt like the look of a v8 in here !


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

panzy put a real motor in there go a blown v8 and boddy drop it havent seen you guys attepmt one yet i have done 4


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 8 2006, 03:53 AM~6526341
> *panzy put a real motor in there go a blown v8 and boddy drop it havent seen you guys attepmt one yet i have done 4
> *


NOW CAN YOU FUCK WITH THAT ! 


Why have a motor that you wont use! You dont need that stuff if your ride is built clean and looks good !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

hey mini wanna sell the lux when you finished


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2006, 03:07 AM~6526361
> *NOW  CAN YOU  FUCK  WITH THAT !
> Why  have  a  motor  that  you  wont    use!  You  dont  need that  stuff if  your  ride  is  built  clean and  looks  good !
> *


 :0 :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 8 2006, 05:38 AM~6526557
> *hey mini wanna sell the lux when you finished
> *



I thought you already have 4 of them? Thing's that make you go hmmmm,.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2006, 10:13 AM~6526925
> *I thought you already have 4 of them?  Thing's that make you go hmmmm,.
> *


and they all have v8's, no? :roflmao:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2006, 08:14 AM~6526930
> *and they all have v8's, no?  :roflmao:
> *



yup, yup,. he don't wan't no sissy 4 banger.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

sorry about being a dick head earlyer it was my mate being a tool i was in the shower sorry he is a sneaky prick he does it a lot i for got to log out of the forum


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 8 2006, 03:39 PM~6529245
> *sorry about being a dick head earlyer it was my mate being a tool i was in the shower sorry he is a sneaky prick he does it a lot i for got to log out of the forum
> *


suuuuure it was


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i wouldve said keep the 4 banger before 

but now you really need to keep the 4clyndr after 80g's post 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

i think its like you said if you want something that goes fast tubb it out and go fast but if you want something to look cool and lay rockers keep the 4

its like having a chromed out turntable car with an outragous 4 pump 16 batterie setup.........just kinda pointless


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 8 2006, 08:13 AM~6526925
> *I thought you already have 4 of them?  Thing's that make you go hmmmm,.
> *





> *GOT-80G Posted Today, 01:39 PM
> sorry about being a dick head earlyer it was my mate being a tool i was in the shower sorry he is a sneaky prick he does it a lot i for got to log out of the forum
> *


ya mate?

where ya from bcuz otherwise im sayin this,,,,


"dont want no short short man"





btw who remembers who sang that back in the day?


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

other than that,

mini,your progress is comin nicely,
biggc, lookin good with that work,just keep it up,


everyone yall doin good just keep it up...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Nov 8 2006, 01:39 PM~6529245
> *sorry about being a dick head earlyer it was my mate being a tool i was in the shower sorry he is a sneaky prick he does it a lot i for got to log out of the forum
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

saw this truck at a website; looks like most dont need it but....it should help with someones project. (i know mini can pull this one off)



























the wheels are wack but fuck it!










got this one too...........


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ive seen those trucks in person, great fabwork....I dont care much for the way the top was cut on the second pic, at the slant, i think that makes the lines not flow as well...just my opinion tho


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

ive seen those trucks in person, great fabwork....I dont care much for the way the top was cut on the second pic, at the slant, i think that makes the lines not flow as well...just my opinion tho


----------



## 1badassMALIBU (Sep 28, 2006)

> ive seen those trucks in person, great fabwork....I dont care much for the way the top was cut on the second pic, at the slant, i think that makes the lines not flow as well...just my opinion tho
> 
> 
> > yeah i dont like the cut either, but it should get some imaginations in motion


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

the first truck needs some seats.

and the second one, the guy that built that posts on layitlow


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 8 2006, 10:46 PM~6533184
> *the first truck needs some seats.
> 
> and the second one, the guy that built that posts on layitlow
> *



u got the link to the thread?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got my frame done for the most part and figured out how my interior is gonna work out.

Here's my frame done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

looks good I am uploading Still !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Hurry up slow poke lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! My daily update and to show BIG C what i can do in a few hours ! LOL! 

Try to work on the jams but got side tracked by some interior ideas that were going on in my head ! Heres a few pics !









hood jam !










Smooth the dash out and started to jam on it ! 











Then i just got lost I AM A BUILDER !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good, I like that box D.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 9 2006, 05:48 AM~6533730
> *Looks good, I like that box D.
> *


Thanks C ! I am down to just a few of the subs now ! I had gotten a great deal on them a few months back from Phatras ,But i dont know if he still makes these !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Th frame is lookking good BiggC

Hey Mini

GOT BASS!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
damn guys looking good 

i am struggling with building the cnotch in the frame 

i also wanted to see how bad my bodywork was looking so i threw on some primer................yep looks like shit 

more filling and sanding for me :burn:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

looks like you guys r moving right along NICE WORK 
mine is moving very slow. cant realy get into this one


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

GET FOCUSED DAMMIT

:biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

few more
























thats it for know taking the four out its 70 today :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn how did u keep that window trim from not breaking! lol


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 9 2006, 04:15 PM~6536377
> *damn how did u keep that window trim from not breaking! lol
> *


Some times it does break, when I cut my back doors out the nose of the cab snapped off. But that happens some times do to the thin A pillers. Ya just gotta be kinda careful.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 9 2006, 03:15 PM~6536060
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 What did you use for the wood bed? It looks great!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Anyone down for a 3 hour build off tonight ? 

Thinking this will help you guys make some progress on the trucks ! Doesnt matter when you start Just make sure you have a clock to show your time ! Do what ever you can in 3 hours ! 

I be doing some shit around 10 or 11 ! I peek in here and see whats going on in afew !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm gonna do some work tonight, but I'm not stayin up so late tonight though lol

And I'm not sure when I'll be back home for the night, gotta go see my homies pops in the hospital. So after I get back from that I'll do some work.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! My daily update ! 

Tonight i drilled out the motor alittle , and made it fit in the engine bay centered ! and then just a lot on interior work Heres my 3 hr progress ! 



































































































Well This is my last night off work for 4 days so i dont know how much i get done till tuesday night ! See Ya! 

Hope you all get some good build in time this weekend !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin good


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks guys . for the bed i used (detail master #DM 9301oak wood grain ) then some bare metal


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2006, 12:25 AM~6540126
> *OK  !  My  daily  update  !
> 
> Tonight  i  drilled out the  motor  alittle , and made  it  fit in the  engine bay  centered !  and   then  just   a lot on interior  work  Heres  my  3 hr  progress !
> ...



Excellent work bro!! I really like the suicide doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks J ! Hows the Niassn comin !


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It's still Sitting in a shoebox...still a lot of work to be done although I gathered all the components. I expect to finish it somewhere in febuary next year.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Cant wait. Will it have full interior?


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

It will have an interior I'm not sure it will be completely full...prolly some speaker boxes behind the front seats..I need to place some pump motors somewhere. Still deciding what kind of body mods maybe opening doors, hollywood top, I don't know yet...I will check some trucks on the net to see what looks cool.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 10 2006, 02:39 PM~6543099
> *It will have an interior I'm not sure it will be completely full...prolly some speaker boxes behind the front seats..I need to place some pump motors somewhere. Still deciding what kind of body mods maybe opening doors, hollywood top, I don't know yet...I will check some trucks on the net to see what looks cool.
> *


hell, all that work making pumps, might as well make one for a working vert top


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Hehehe...sshhhhhht... :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

That would be insane! i bet a ton of people would die to see that!!!


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

mini that interior is amazing looks like you are coming along pretty good. uffin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

hea biggs found something for yeah 
























incase you and the homies go out camping


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

LOL I just picked that kit up still in the box unbuilt. Clean that one up and it looks like it would be in good shape.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

not trying to be a smart azz just found it dindnt know if you would like to have it


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Dav...ff/000_2102.jpg *MINIDREAMS INC. * WHAT DID YOU USE TO MAKE THE CENTER CONSOLE?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

How come it's only me, biggC and Mini posting up progress pix for the most part.........


Anyone else got anything to show??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Nov 11 2006, 03:25 PM~6547883
> *http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Dav...ff/000_2102.jpg            MINIDREAMS INC.  WHAT DID YOU USE TO MAKE THE CENTER CONSOLE?
> *



Evergreen sheet plastic ! 


Cut you a peace the length of the you need ! The lay tape over that peace and then draw you design ! The trim to fit ! Once you have 1 side cut and fitted where you want it ! Remove the tape and add to another peace and and you just follow the tape ! Then cut a long stip of plastic thats the width you want and glue it in ! Easy ! It only took about 20 min to do this ! Its got a total of 8 peaces of plastic in it !


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WHERE CAN I FIND EVERGREEN PLASTIC?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Hobby shops should carry them. Most of the time its by the model train section. I am having a problem finding any hobby shops down here in arkansas. I just moved from chicago here and we had plenty up there. What thickness is that plastic?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I know this is kinda off topic but here ya go.

Evergreen Scale Models products are available in hobby and art supply stores worldwide. 
For a retailer near you, please contact us at 425-402-4918 or email to [email protected]


----------



## baggedon22s (Aug 31, 2006)

the reason im not posting anything is becouse iv been working going on 18 days straight on 12 hour days, like i said when i get off IM BACK IN THE GAME, great progress everyone


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

the reason y i aint posted nothing is cuz i am stuck on paint on the escalade lol


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nothing new here just redoing bodywork i will get cracking on it though


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i been thinkin about puttin candy over it but i dunno :dunno:

what u guyz think

candy it 

or clear it??????


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

candy it


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 12 2006, 04:22 PM~6553294
> *candy it
> *


x2


----------



## scooby (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 11 2006, 01:50 PM~6547984
> *How come it's only me, biggC and Mini posting up progress pix for the most part.........
> Anyone else got anything to show??
> *



Ive hardly started. I'll try and get busy soon..


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i was finna say candy it but i thought every one was gon be against me like allways


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

KANDY WOULD LOOK SICK!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:cheesy: NICE!!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 12 2006, 03:47 PM~6553776
> *:cheesy: NICE!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro this is just the hauler i cant wait to get crackin on the show truck :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks much better with the candy on it bro. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hell yeah Felix! Awsome paint job as usuall!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hell yeah Felix! Awsome paint jobs as usuall!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin: thanks bro


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

felix lookin badass,very nice,

david,you never cease to amaze me,

everyone yall doin good,

now lets see some more progress.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY NICE BUILDS GOING DOWN!!! 
I was cutting the doors open on my panel. Broke the fucking front off it. So I decided to chop chop the top. I still have to finger out how I'm going to peice it all back together. I chopped about a 1/4 inch out of the top. Fabbed up a filler panel to mate the front and rear of the top back together. I'll post pics asap. Looks sick with a chop top, but is not going to go with the whole lowrider theme, so it will be more of a hot rod style.  



KEEP IT UP EVERYONE!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

do it up rat rod style!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 12 2006, 04:54 PM~6553153
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This is what LIL should be about right here ! Felix and 408 have both Pmed me and talked on the phone wanting to know soe paint tips and here you can see that felix has put the tips to good Use ! The coolest part about this is that Felix Is just starting to do full custom paint Work ! 


Looks real good KID ! Keep up the progress ! Theres no limit stopping you unless you give up !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Mini :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got a little more done, but still have a long way to go.



































It'll be lower, I just haven't got that far yet.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol speakin of your truck biggc

today o seen one of them new dodge trucks and it was a mega cab and it was huge lol and it reminded me of your build


lookin good though bro :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lookin tight C ! Like the rear tub ! 


And Candy man wonders why he couldnt win at Heartland ! :roflmao:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

*To all the truck builders, hard work and having fun,,,,,*


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

I finished my EXT. It needs a wash. What did I win? :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Nov 13 2006, 03:55 AM~6556736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks D, The rear tubs are from a Viper that I had in the parts box lol

I still gotta fix the front doors, they don't close right and they sag when they're open. lol And I stole your tailgate idea. :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 13 2006, 01:02 AM~6556755
> *I finished my EXT. It needs a wash. What did I win?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>_*YOU WON A BUCKET OF "FRIED CHICKEN"*_</span>


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 13 2006, 01:04 AM~6556763
> *<span style=\'font-family:Times\'>YOU WON A BUCKET OF "FRIED CHICKEN"</span>
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 13 2006, 04:02 AM~6556755
> *I finished my EXT. It needs a wash. What did I win?  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...



GET THE FUCK OUT OF HERE ! 


LOL! :biggrin: 


Hey bro ! I Love your Movies ! Gives me alot of car to look at when i need a new ideas ! Its cool you build Models Also ! Any way you can post a full lay out of your Caddy ! Its a kit i have thought of doing up some Time !


Oh And the truck looks good ! :biggrin:


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2006, 01:08 AM~6556774
> *
> GET  THE  FUCK   OUT OF  HERE !
> LOL!  :biggrin:
> ...


LOL, I don't really build models, but I got like 15 pre made ones. Although I did get that 80's fleetwood "bad apple" model kit by Revell. Haven't gotten around to puttin it together. 

Thanks for the props on the video. I'm trying to get some fools together to make a LIL movie for shits and giggles. Maybe this winter it'll happen :cheesy: 

If you could make a model of my car, that would be tight. :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 13 2006, 04:12 AM~6556782
> *LOL, I don't really build models, but I got like 15 pre made ones. Although I did get that 80's fleetwood "bad apple" model kit by Revell. Haven't gotten around to puttin it together.
> 
> Thanks for the props on the video. I'm trying to get some fools together to make a LIL movie for shits and giggles. Maybe this winter it'll happen  :cheesy:
> ...



all i need is photos ! are there any in POST YOUR RIDES !


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2006, 01:14 AM~6556786
> *all i need is  photos !  are there  any  in  POST  YOUR  RIDES !
> *


THE CADILLAC REBUILD

Here's a link that has alot of pics of the rebuild. I have better ones I could post tommorow.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Fried Chicken Eater_@Nov 13 2006, 01:17 AM~6556799
> *THE CADILLAC REBUILD
> 
> Here's a link that has alot of pics of the rebuild. I have better ones I could post tommorow.
> *


Mini, that Caddy looks like the one I got from you. That should be no sweat for you to make.


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 13 2006, 01:24 AM~6556814
> *Mini, that Caddy looks like the one I got from you. That should be no sweat for you to make.
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: Post some pics


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 11 2006, 01:50 PM~6547984
> *How come it's only me, biggC and Mini posting up progress pix for the most part.........
> Anyone else got anything to show??
> *


Dont' forget about me.. I've posting up progress...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

All The Body Needs Is Clear I should Have it Done Bye This Weekend :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

i need to get on the ball


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Damn zfelix78caddy that Caddy looks tight


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks bro

i got started on the bomb truck today :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I guess u can say i got A LITTLE BIT DONE TODAY!!!! lol



















lol i even marblized the engine block :biggrin:














































now i just gotta send a few trees to get plated :biggrin:


I didnt Go All Out radical As I Thought I Was But U cant Go Wrong With A Nice Clean Custom Bomb Truck!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

badass felix :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 13 2006, 05:27 PM~6561410
> *badass felix :0
> *



Thanks Twinn :cheesy:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

everybody doing green i'm doing green wit flakes


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

nope i am going with a baby blue..


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks guys for the tips on how to make hinges..
well here are my hinges...
it was my first time ever making any so i am happy with the turn out..
it took several sets to get these ones but i am happy with the gap and the swing so i will keep these ones..


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

howd u marblize the paint felix? looks badasss


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn nice work on that marble paint Felix!!!


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

Great Marble finish


oneyed


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 13 2006, 09:02 PM~6562897
> *howd u marblize the paint felix? looks badasss
> *



if u look back a few pages look at the escalade

when it was silver and black


i layed the black base coat down 

then in sections i would spray the silver then dab the wet paint with plastic wrap

make sure u are real fast!

then u just candy over everything :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Everyone :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and by the way does anybody have a 57 stepside grill 

i kinda messed mine up tryin to shave the back off


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

that looks gangster as hell felix :thumbsup: 
really diggin the paint and rims


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 13 2006, 09:26 PM~6563105
> * that looks gangster as hell felix :thumbsup:
> really diggin the paint and rims
> *



Thanks Bro

On The Stepsides Rims Im Gonna Marbleize The Lips :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

here is my progress, I guess. It looks like ass right now, but it might come into it alittle bit. 

































CHOP CHOP!! 

here is the rear I had to take alittle bit out to mate everything up right. 









Soon as I sand the bondo off it should be pretty good. The plastic strip I put into it was already fairly smooth. Clean it up and put the front back on it. I might glue the doors shut, to make it eazier to put the front on.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hell Yeah Lowandbeyond

Paint Some Scallops On It And Drop It With Craigers And It Would be Bad Ass!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 13 2006, 10:42 PM~6563263
> *Hell Yeah Lowandbeyond
> 
> Paint Some Scallops On It And Drop It With Craigers And It Would be Bad Ass!!
> *



that sounds cool. I'm really just going with the flow right now. I wanted to do it low low until I broke the front cutting the doors open. Then decided to chop it. So I'm going to do some kinda old hot rod, rat rod, or newer style hot rod type ride. 


Boy my pics are FUCKING SHITTY!!! I need to start useing my other camera. :uh:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here is the last update for tonight

i fully shaved the firewall and marblized it

and im tellin you pics just dont do justice you gotta see the marblizing in person to see all the micro flakes and what not and the paint really jumps out at you in the sun


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

hell yeah looks awsome bro!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 14 2006, 02:24 AM~6563764
> *here is the last update for tonight
> 
> i fully shaved the firewall and marblized it
> ...



I can tell your havin Fun Felix with the tip on the paint You know if you ever need anymore tips Just Pm your # and i talk you throw the steps ! 

Everything Looks Good !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 13 2006, 11:31 PM~6563782
> *I  can tell your  havin  Fun  Felix  with  the  tip on the  paint  You  know  if  you  ever  need anymore  tips  Just  Pm  your  #  and  i talk  you  throw  the  steps !
> 
> Everything  Looks  Good !
> *



lol yeah thanks mini


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

just some more random pics

sorry if they are too dark 























































Does anybody have a 57 stepside kit and if you do will you trade the 57 stepside grill for this 55 stepside grill

nothings wrong with it i just dont think this grill looks nice on a lowrider and the 57 grill looks better on a lowrider if you have one pm me PLEASE!!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good Zack!!


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 14 2006, 12:21 AM~6563909
> *just some more random pics
> 
> sorry if they are too dark
> ...


I think the 55 looks good :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn FCE!!! that white one is PIMP! :0 :0


----------



## Fried Chicken Eater (Sep 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 14 2006, 01:49 AM~6564005
> *damn FCE!!! that white one is PIMP!  :0  :0
> *


Thanks homie :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 13 2006, 10:20 PM~6563050
> *if u look back a few pages look at the escalade
> 
> when it was silver and black
> ...


:thumbsup: turnd out good


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Great work guys!!!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

that one's easy to sand the back down to make it see-thru



> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 14 2006, 01:21 AM~6563909
> *just some more random pics
> 
> sorry if they are too dark
> ...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 14 2006, 09:50 AM~6564601
> *that one's easy to sand the back down to make it see-thru
> *


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

what kind of paint did u use for the marblelizing before u put the green on


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ItalianStallion131_@Nov 14 2006, 11:37 AM~6566474
> *what kind of paint did u use for the marblelizing before u put the green on
> *




I USED kustom kolor Paint


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

thanks and that is a bad ass paint job


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT wheres all the progress


new years will come faster than u think it will!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 14 2006, 07:54 PM~6568640
> *TTT wheres all the progress
> new years will come faster than u think it will!!
> *



We didnt count down yet ! LOL! 


I will post up some work in lil while ! I spending some time with the family ! I Get to work in a few hours ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed lookin badass felix,



sonoma you makin killer progress,

low and beyond just build whats in ya head homie,you build some killer stuff,

david hows yours comin....

biggc its lookin good..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 14 2006, 09:47 PM~6569447
> *indeed lookin badass felix,
> sonoma you makin killer progress,
> 
> ...



Vengence Thanks for asking ! I went to bed early last night I ant feelin to good but i am up early now and about to go down and build alittle before my son wakes ups ! I post some Progress in a few ! Later


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I may have bit off more then I can chew on this build :uh: I just havent had much time to get anything done


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Heres a little up date ! 


Finial got all the doors line in up alright so then i did the door panels ! 



























Then I went and redid the tail lights ! I went with thin and taller taillights ! 


















Now that all the cutting and fitting seem to bee nice and sharp ( I Like think they look good) 

I went and put this in the frist stage of primer ! 



































Now its time to start filling in pin holes , and rounding off the edges where i sanded ! 



















I get some more done to night ! Going to let this stage of primer dry for a few hours ! Keep the progress going fellas !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Uh oh, David just kicked it up a notch! 

Lookin' good man! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 15 2006, 11:39 AM~6573201
> *Uh oh, David just kicked it up a notch!
> 
> Lookin' good man!  :thumbsup:
> *


LOL! Thank Pokey ! 

I keep lookin at the pics and i think i will cut the bed off! I Am not feelin the molded in bed look !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

looks good mini...choice of color yet?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 11:52 AM~6573293
> *looks good mini...choice of color yet?
> *


not yet ! I dont know if i want a reall nice finish or a wild and graphic !


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

if we have a winner already do we still need to finish our builds...lol

Your build is amazing... it will tough to compare to that...


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

man david that thing is amazing i wish i had your skill with my build...mine built took a shit on my i cut the top wrong and now it wont fit...o well...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn mini i think that truck could win in primer :thumbsup: 

but yeah im not feelin the bed molded to the cab but other than that 
:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin real good mini
im feeling the door panels


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 14 2006, 02:04 PM~6566622
> *I USED kustom kolor Paint
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i havent got that much done ive been working like crazy latley 
but here is my lil bit o progress

i got the body work on the rear and the door handles and gas tank door looking better 








i really like the elco bumper but you can still see the cut 
i might put a lil bmf over that section to see if it looks better and im gonna make some custom plates after i get more ink for my printer


i also ripped the can out of the bed and started making a box over the cnotch








its just started and sitting in there lots of work to go 









well thats were im at lots of work to go


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats lookin alright ! Are you going to leave it clear over the notch ?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Looking great guys keep it up!!!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

na its all going to be painted 

i cant get it all straight enough to leave it clear 
but i did think about maybe taping off an oval to be clear and the rest covered in paint


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 15 2006, 02:42 PM~6574083
> *na its all going to be painted
> 
> i cant get it all straight enough to leave it clear
> ...



That would be tight. Maybe a bowtie instead though. 

And I like the elco bumper on there.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

Wow u guys got some serious freakin models here. Way way out of my league, Someday if i can ever figure out how to hinge doors and stuff ill hop in on this


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 10:25 AM~6573120
> *Ok  Heres  a little  up  date !
> Finial  got  all the  doors  line in  up  alright  so then  i  did  the  door  panels !
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: the truck speaks for itself. badass


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

it'll look betta with lambo doors



but still badass


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

like that black truck that they always have in the lrm


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

No offense Iced, everyones entitled to their opinion, but mine is that lambo doors on trucks dont look right, the dimensions being taller than wide make it look funny, lambo doors only look right if the door opens enough for the driver/passenger to be able to get out of the car w/o having to duck under the door, just my opinion though---a lot of people do like them on trucks, just not me \

but IMO mini the suicide rear doors, hood, and tailgate make it look clean, authentic


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 15 2006, 02:02 PM~6575025
> *No offense Iced, everyones entitled to their opinion, but mine is that lambo doors on trucks dont look right, the dimensions being taller than wide make it look funny, lambo doors only look right if the door opens enough for the driver/passenger to be able to get out of the car w/o having to duck under the door, just my opinion though---a lot of people do like them on trucks, just not me \
> 
> but IMO mini the suicide rear doors, hood, and tailgate make it look clean, authentic
> *



i'm witcha on that but i just like that black truck
maybe cause i see it all the same or some shit


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Coming out tight Mini. cant wait to see the rest.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 02:05 PM~6575058
> *i'm witcha on that but i just like that black truck
> maybe cause i see it all the same or some shit
> *



I havent seen that one bro, do you have a link?


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I'm waiting for someone to go old school and add a tandem axle


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

naw it's a ad for door hinges


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

dam these are lookin good, i wanna see some paint on these cars now


----------



## Blingy76 (May 19, 2006)

WOW MINI THATS ALOT OF WORK YOU DID.NOT REAL SURE HOW YOU DO ALL THAT PLASTIC MOLDING LIKE WITH THE TAIL LIGHTS AND THAT CENTER CONSOLE BUT THAT IS REALLY TIGHT.


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

alot of styrene


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Blingy76_@Nov 15 2006, 04:39 PM~6576098
> *WOW MINI THATS ALOT OF WORK YOU DID.NOT REAL SURE HOW YOU DO ALL THAT PLASTIC MOLDING LIKE WITH THE TAIL LIGHTS AND THAT CENTER CONSOLE BUT THAT IS REALLY TIGHT.
> *


THATS WHAT SHE SAID :cheesy:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 15 2006, 04:43 PM~6576128
> *THATS WHAT SHE SAID :cheesy:
> *


wwhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooo
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :buttkick: :worship: :buttkick: :buttkick: :worship: :nono: :scrutinize: :happysad: :scrutinize: :barf: :barf: :banghead: :banghead: damn you went to far


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 15 2006, 12:33 PM~6574013
> *well i havent got that much done ive been working like crazy latley
> but here is my lil bit o progress
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Well Ima Be Heading TO The Golden State Tomarrow :biggrin:

And I'll Be Sure To Get The Escalade Finished But I Still GOtta Wait On Chroming Some Stuff For The Bomb =[


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

david-you never stop amazin me,


stilldown-its lookin real nice,

felix-just keep up the good work,


tyler-quit actin a fool and get ready for the next buildoff.....


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I SHOULD HAVE THIS PAINTED BY FRIDAY. :biggrin: 

MY 63 IMPALAMINO.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 09:36 PM~6578404
> *I SHOULD HAVE THIS PAINTED BY FRIDAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> MY 63 IMPALAMINO.
> ...



:0 :thumbsup: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 16 2006, 12:36 AM~6578404
> *I SHOULD HAVE THIS PAINTED BY FRIDAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> MY 63 IMPALAMINO.
> ...




Thats look so sweet BIGGS ! Well i am done in here for the night I got to go build ! LOL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

IM DONE BUILDING FOR THE NIGHT TOO.. BUT I STILL GOT TO CLEAN UP ALL THE MESS ON THE FLOOR AND DESK. FUCKEN HIGH SPEED DREMAL. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn biggs, you should def cast that---it looks meant to be!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 15 2006, 11:01 PM~6578543
> *damn biggs, you should def cast that---it looks meant to be!
> *


I GOT TOO MUCH OTHER STUFF I GOT TO GET CAST FIRST. THEY ARE EASY TO BUILD.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKING SWEET CARNAL!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam.that is nice.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: 

Thats Awesome Biggs


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

NIIIIIIICCCCCE!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well I didnt work on the All OUT MINI ! last night I worked on the LIL BROTHER !

Heres just a little look ! 










So last night I was waiting on the primer to dry and started lookin this over and before i knew it ! I add started cutting moving and adding plastic ! 


You can see these pics that i added the bed to the truck ! The gap was just hugh so i shortin the frame and mont the bed to the Opened up the grille and bumper ! Added Mirriors that are more sporty and then I added a lowwer dog leg ! These bed stop short and the bed just didnt look right ! BUT I FIXED IT ! 




































But whats worse then that i never touch the ALL OUT MINI! Is that i havent painted anything sence the white 62 wagon and am dying to get some paint done so i started on the paint for LIL Brother ! 


































Now i got to go lay some graphics ! See you all in a bit !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i cant wait to see some color on the impalamino biggs 

and damn mini your detail on the door panels and interior is gonna be off the hook 

and im really liking the solid orange on the lil brother 2


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dam dave.that looks bad azz.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Will It didnt stay orange for long ! Heres a few more ! I hope you guys like this ! 

I added a Mix of the Tangalo to on OZ. of cocaine white and get a very light peach color ! ( My next 69 impala will be this peach color )










Well this just looks to plan ! 

HOW ABOUT THIS THEN ! 










Now its hard to see in this pic but the line goes right down the Middle of the flame graphics !

And if you look close enough I faded the taop of the flames with the peach and red and the top flat parts of the truck are soild red ! 

Heres a few pics before i start my pen details ! 


































I dont care to much for colored rims but the black dish on this looks pretty dang good ! 

The idea was mentioned by BIG C ! He had made a comment about my red truck in the back ground of 1 of pics ! 

What you guys think ?


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Damn D, Thats looking good.


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

great job


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

i like it :thumbsup: i know when you put the pen details on it will really make those graphics pop


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

looks great those wheels look good but i think it needs bigger chrome wheels and truck needs to be lowered more


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Great paintjob mini :0 :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

badass mini :0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That thing looks bad ass !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS everyone ! i got the graphics done and it just got its frist coat of clear ! I am up loading pics right now ! I share a few more as soon as i get them uploaded !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK here are the pics ! It loaded up faster then normal ! LOL!

I went with pink orange and yellow ! 










































Man after i started clearing this the peach looks pink! Oh well still a good color combo ! 










I will get better light pics as soon as its ready to take down stairs! Need to add 2 more coats of clear then I be building ! LOL! GOT TO LOVE BASE COAT / CLEAR COAT !


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

Wow looks even better than before.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks again fellas ! I just finished clearing it ! It should be ready to build at around Midnight here ! I have to wet sand a little bit of dust out of it ! Its windy as hell here today and the leafs out side were going everywhere ! :angry: 


But nothing i can fix ! 


I post up more soon ! Later ! And lets see some more progress LADIES !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

thats dope bro, would you deal for it? Please PM me.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

im just amazed how you paint David!!!!! Its so freakin Sick!!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn D I love the paint on this!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 02:32 PM~6582554
> *OK  here  are the  pics !  It  loaded  up  faster then  normal ! LOL!
> 
> I  went  with  pink  orange  and  yellow !
> ...


another bad ass job by you, cant wait on mine :cheesy: them rims look nice on there too


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

well i have to ask,is that one in the buildoff?


either way david that is one sick model and now i want it.....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

very sick.......looks good as always.....


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 damn mini. Thats badass paint job.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Fellas Heres the completed Truck ! Its was over 20hrs starting from last night to now ! Hope you all like it ! 












































































Now I have to work the next 4 days but starting next tuesday ! I be back on ALL OUT MINI!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Yes, yes I like it! Very nice, as usual.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BAD ASS :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good mini now get to work on the 3 dr lol :thumbsup: 

you could build 10 for every 1 that i actually finish 






well here is my progress this is just a mock up of how the bed will look 
it still needs more sanding and maybe another thin layer of filler 
but this is what i have in mind 


















i also plan on molding in the interior when i get the bed smoothed out to how i want it to get rid of that unsightly gap between the bed and cab


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Stilldown ! Looks like your going after it with this build ! 

As far as out building you :biggrin: ! This is what i do ! Man some projects take some time and others just seem to roll! 

Plus i have a plastic problem !


HI ! MY Name is David and i am a plastic addict ! I find my self always touch plastic, Buying plastic and hiding it from my wife ! At night i dream of plastic ( MINIDREAMS ) !LOL! 


LOL! But for real ! I got a problem LOL! If I get an idea in my head i cant get nothing else completed til i finish it off or i will just be bugged out the whole rest of the time til i get it done ! 

Its not hard for me to start and finish in a day if its just a stright clean up and paint and build ! Hell look at what i hav e already built sence i join LIL !


STilldown ! You coming up brother ! Look at the paint jobs you been starting on ! Your find your own levels of the hobby and or own speed ! I Have been bust plastic for over 25 yrs stright ! Hell I just open and stright cutting ! Never even open up the instuctions LOL! 


And to all the other BUILDERS on LIL! DONT BUILD FAST JUST TO GET IT DONE ! Take your time your get a better end result ! And if your in the middle of a build and run into a problem or start getting pissed , just put the kit up and walk away for a while and return when your not mad ! 


Hell This is something i love to do! So i did it ! 


Thanks for all your comments on everything i do , and the comment that are left to the other members of M.C.B.A. and LIL !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Badass build as always David! Man, I wish I could build 'em like that!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

stilldownivlife nice looking work 
I like the details you are going to be putting into your
hydro setup.. nice

Minidreams Inc. sweet paint... what are your plans for the 3 door ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Unsure right now ! I seen a minitruck covered in purple that i really liked so i still dont have a clue LOL! 


SHould i go all crazy or a nice soild finish !


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Well you have to skills to go all crazy so why not do it...

I myself am going to do a single colour ... mostly cause the last time
I tried a multi colour the paints all bled together.. and it looked sloopy...

I am also trying to build a replica of my own truck... which is a sinlge solid colour...


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 17 2006, 02:54 PM~6589707
> *Unsure  right  now !  I  seen  a  minitruck covered in  purple  that  i really  liked  so i  still dont  have  a  clue  LOL!
> SHould  i  go  all crazy  or a  nice  soild  finish !
> *


crazy


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

ok well i have made a little progress...

The cab is in primer.. but still needs some filler and more sanding...
and i started to build the inside of the box...hopefully have it in primer by tommorrow..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sonoma thats turnin out pretty trick......




david we all know you an addict,thats why you keep turnin out badass minis.....



lookin good everyone lets keep it up.......


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 17 2006, 05:36 PM~6590760
> *ok well i have made a little progress...
> 
> The cab is in primer.. but still needs some filler and more sanding...
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I've got a little bit more done, but I'll have to upload the pics later.

Anyways I was wanting some air bags for my truck and didn't wanna wait a week to 3 months for bags to be shipped, so I made my own. :biggrin: 

Front bags

















Rear bags


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

nice looking bags...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lookin sick Bluesanoma

Everyone is doing a killer job. I will try to get some updated pix on this weekend.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn blue you aint messin around 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
you just cut the whole thing out and remade the bed floor 

:twak: i shoulda thought like that


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 17 2006, 04:36 PM~6590760
> *ok well i have made a little progress...
> 
> The cab is in primer.. but still needs some filler and more sanding...
> ...


damn how many s-10's u got.....lol lookin good bro


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

I am kind of an S10 fan..lol thanks for the comments guys...
they keep me motivated to keep building.t

This will be my 3rd S-10 build.. Built a hopper nothing special.. just threw some paint on it... built a regular cab to look like my truck but was not happy with it... so now this is my third s10 build and i trying to make it look exactly like my full size s10 (in the picture)

the black one in the background is going to be next build .. not sure what i am going to do with it..yet.. and i have another syclone in a box to still open which i am going to make into a blazer...so for now the total is 5 S10s right now i guess...


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)




----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 18 2006, 01:22 PM~6594653
> *I am kind of an S10 fan..lol thanks for the comments guys...
> they keep me motivated to keep building.t
> 
> ...


don't forget to paint the link bars like bamboo


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good guys keep it up.....


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by boskeeter_@Nov 18 2006, 03:23 PM~6595478
> *don't forget to paint the link bars like bamboo
> *



I have changed my mind on building a replica... I am going to do that on another build ..picked up some models today for it...1/20 bigger scale can get more detail into it.....I am just going to have fun with this build off build now...

Bamboo ..how did you know... you on any other forums?


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 19 2006, 05:30 AM~6597283
> *I have changed my mind on building a replica... I am going to do that on another build ..picked up some models today for it...1/20 bigger scale can get more detail into it.....I am just going to have fun with this build off build now...
> 
> Bamboo ..how did you know... you on any other forums?
> *


lindberg s-10/sonomas ..ugh oh 
i really need to get back on mine again


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

hows it comin guys??


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 19 2006, 01:30 AM~6597283
> *I have changed my mind on building a replica... I am going to do that on another build ..picked up some models today for it...1/20 bigger scale can get more detail into it.....I am just going to have fun with this build off build now...
> 
> Bamboo ..how did you know... you on any other forums?
> *


s10forum :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

how do you make those bags? Can someone make a how to post about it?


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 19 2006, 04:46 PM~6599967
> *how do you make those bags? Can someone make a how to post about it?
> *



Use the search bro----anything you ever need is probably already on here........


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 19 2006, 07:12 PM~6600362
> *Use the search bro----anything you ever need is probably already on here........
> *


it sure is and here is the link my pictures have since parished but the disscription is still there!!! Ive gone trew my computer and unfortanitly don't have the pics anymore but just gimme a hollar if you have any troubles!!!

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...opic=243708&hl=


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Im Back!!

** Time To Finish That Escalade!!**


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 19 2006, 11:17 PM~6602322
> *Im Back!!
> 
> ** Time To Finish That Escalade!!**
> *



Pics? :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 19 2006, 10:38 PM~6602469
> *Pics?  :biggrin:
> *



maybe tomarrow :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 19 2006, 11:50 PM~6602527
> *maybe tomarrow :cheesy:
> *


  














You been gone?? I never noticed. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 19 2006, 10:54 PM~6602551
> *
> You been gone??  I never noticed.  :biggrin:
> *



I Been Gone Since Thursday  lol 

but yeah tomarrow im sending the bomb truck parts to be plated and ima clear and button pu that escalade


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 19 2006, 11:57 PM~6602571
> *I Been Gone Since Thursday  lol
> 
> but yeah tomarrow im sending the bomb truck parts to be plated and ima clear and button pu that escalade
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i havent got a ton done just been trying to get everything smooth and working on the cnotch in the frame (really a pain in the ass)
also test fitting and trying to decide if i should use the stock interior dash and side panels or come up with something 
now im starting to worry about time 

i also want to make a phantom billit grill this is one i cut down that came from a 58 impala kit 

















well hopefully i will have atleast a base coat on by the end of the week


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looking good Stilldown. :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thanks man im just hoping it comes together good and i dont fk up the paint


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 20 2006, 12:57 AM~6602803
> *thanks man im just hoping it comes together good and i dont fk up the paint
> *


Naw, you do a killer job. I wouldn't worry about that. 

I need to get back on mine.  :angry: 
I got a cameo the other day. Almost started on it. I have toooooooo many started right now, so I'm gonna try to hold myself back.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:biggrin: i hear ya a room full of projects 

im working on that 2 

2many started kits


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 20 2006, 12:52 AM~6602793
> *well i havent got a ton done just been trying to get everything smooth and working on the cnotch in the frame (really a pain in the ass)
> also test fitting and trying to decide if i should use the stock interior dash and side panels or come up with something
> now im starting to worry about time
> ...


Nice ride!! :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got My Shaved Frame Marbleized today


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hell yeah!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Got The Trailer and some stuff in today (thanks Lowandbeyond)


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good felix


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 20 2006, 08:11 PM~6607391
> *:thumbsup: looking good felix
> *


x2........


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

I GOT A LITTLE DONE ON MY IMPALAMINO TONIGHT. PUT ALL THE INTERIOR IN AND FITTED ALL THE DOOR PANNEL'S, MADE THE BENCH SEAT THAT REALY FOLD'S FOWARD, AND A FEW OTHER LITTLE THING YOU WILL SEE SOON. ALSO GOT ALL THE GLASS TO FIT FLUSH.

























HERE IS THE FOLDING SEAT AND HOW I MADE IT FOLD FOWARD. TAKE'S A LIL BIT OF WORK BUT IT'S COOL.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

AND HERE IS THE 63 WITH THE INTERIOR.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the gap between the door, and the door sill on your impalimino is MICROSCOPIC---did you add to the edges after opening it up in order to make the gap basically not there?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THANK'S GUY'S.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

ONCE I CUT THE DOOR OUT I PUT THE DOOR PANEL THEN I PUT THE SIDE'S ON. JUST MEASURE AND CUT, TILL IT FIT'S SNUG. WHAT EVER IS LEFT HANGING OVER THE DOOR PANEL THE EXACTO WILL TAKE CARE OF THAT.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Looking good Felix and Biggs! :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 12:55 AM~6608991
> *Looking good Felix and Biggs!  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :0


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

thank's guy's .. and low i got the pacage today thank's bro.  

here is the seat for the "IMPALAMINO"


















:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Now Biggs We Wanna See The Body Painted :cheesy:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 12:11 AM~6609064
> *Now Biggs We Wanna See The Body Painted :cheesy:
> *


i will do it this week bro.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 20 2006, 11:15 PM~6609080
> *i will do it this week bro.
> *



nice

hey bro i bought the wrong bubble envelope today it was to small i'll try to send that stuff and the money out tomarrow :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 21 2006, 12:10 AM~6609059
> *thank's guy's .. and low i got the pacage today thank's bro.
> 
> *



No problem Bigg homie. :cheesy:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 :thumbsup: :0 
thats cool as hell biggs 
constant inivation


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 21 2006, 06:55 AM~6609692
> *LOOKS GOOD CARNAL!
> *


THANK'S HOMIE'S GOT TO DO THE DAM THING. :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

The "IMPALAMINO" is lookin' damn good!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 21 2006, 09:45 AM~6610417
> *The "IMPALAMINO" is lookin' damn good!
> *


THANK'S POKEY


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

lookin good BIGGS. i have to get back to my truck project soon.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Nov 21 2006, 10:00 AM~6610490
> *lookin good BIGGS. i have to get back to my truck project soon.
> *


THAT'S WHAT I DID GOT TO GET IT OUT OF THE WAY BEFORE THE PROJECT'S START PILEING UP.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Lookin' good Biggs, love the folding seat.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

well after seeeing your guys prog. pics i got to work 
dont know if i like the 59 bumper r dash yet :uh: 
































please let me know what you homies think


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Lookin real good hoimies.


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

59 bumper & dash 
























input welcome


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

This Is About All I Got Done lol i been workin on the bomb and foiling the 67 










its all see through but im gonna strip the plating off it and have it replated because the black wash messed it up


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh and also here are my old school style caddy tail lights for my truck :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

everyone truck is starting to look great...

man i would hate to have to judge this one..


----------



## Kreator (Nov 7, 2005)

@zfelix78caddy

you should have used clear red. but the truck looks good


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kreator_@Nov 21 2006, 02:19 PM~6612584
> *@zfelix78caddy
> 
> you should have used clear red. but the truck looks good
> *



once i use clear coat over the red on the tail lights it will look a lil more deeper and darker thats how they came out on my mercury and they looked fine


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 01:17 PM~6611719
> *This Is About All I Got Done lol i been workin on the bomb and foiling the 67
> 
> 
> ...


didn't we go back and forth for a minute a while back about how the wrong wash will attack the chrome?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 21 2006, 02:32 PM~6612670
> *didn't we go back and forth for a minute a while back about how the wrong wash will attack the chrome?
> *



i dont remeber talkin about anything like that?

and plus this grill is a few years old i got it outta the 3 pack bomb truck kit and the chrome was already fading and yeah


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Still Needs A Lil BIt Of Cleaning up 




























and does any body have the street low die-cast 1951 pick up with the bumper gaurds on it and the side wood on the bed because i need to snatch some stuff off of it to put on a plastic 1950 kit to make it look like a 51 because i wanna do a replica of my uncals bomb truck ( this is the one i was talkin to you about over the phone mini :biggrin: )


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 02:11 PM~6612058
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:0 :0 :0 I like those tail light on there.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 09:52 PM~6615511
> *:0  :0  :0    I like those tail light on there.
> *



:biggrin: Thanks FOr Hookin Me Up WIth Them!!

i know the pics are to dark to tell but since the back of the tail lights were all open i threw some detail wire in there and it looks real nice :biggrin: clear tomarrow


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 21 2006, 11:32 PM~6615778
> *:biggrin: Thanks FOr Hookin Me Up WIth Them!!
> 
> i know the pics are to dark to tell but  since the back of the tail lights were all open i threw some detail wire in there and it looks real nice :biggrin: clear tomarrow
> *



alittle dark, but that shit still looks nice as hell.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 10:59 PM~6615898
> *alittle dark,  but that shit still looks nice as hell.
> *



yeah for some reason when i put pics onto the computer they get dark because when i take them they come out just fine i dunno i plan on gettin a shop light soon so no worries :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Mock up pics WITH LIGHT!!! lol



















the 2 bars are to hold up the 55 grill because the 57 grill didnt need them










im goin to the store tomarrow to get a few things for the interior











notice the black wire coming out of the tail light * Detail * lolz


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

looks good homie!

With those bars in the front, you might be able to make yourself a grille. 


















something like this?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 11:32 PM~6616047
> *looks good homie!
> 
> With those bars in the front,  you might be able to make yourself a grille.
> ...


and thats y i put the bars there lol if i dont like the 55 grill how it comes out replated i'll do exactly that :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Hey Lowandbeyond since u had bad luck with your panel y dont u just start off fresh with that new cameo u bought i dont see anything wrong with that new years is still quite a way to go :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 22 2006, 12:44 AM~6616082
> *Hey Lowandbeyond since u had bad luck with your panel y dont u just start off fresh with that new cameo u bought i dont see anything wrong with that new years is still quite a way to go :biggrin:
> *



LOL. I actually posted up 3 trucks b4 the build off started. The panel, a 60's ( I sent to Mini) and a other chevy pickup step side. I thought about starting on the stepside, But I really wanna try to finish that panel, If I can. 

I do wanna build that cameo tho, its just begging for me to build it. :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I've got a little bit done but not to much. After Thanks Giving I'll be hittin' it hard and hope to get this done.

Heres how she sits for now, it'll sit lower in the ass when I'm done with it.


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 22 2006, 02:05 AM~6616134
> *I've got a little bit done but not to much. After Thanks Giving I'll be hittin' it hard and hope to get this done.
> 
> Heres how she sits for now, it'll sit lower in the ass when I'm done with it.
> ...


holy shit :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 21 2006, 11:59 PM~6616126
> *LOL.  I actually posted up 3 trucks b4 the build off started.  The panel,  a 60's ( I sent to Mini) and a other chevy pickup step side.  I thought about starting on the stepside,  But I really wanna try to finish that panel,  If I can.
> 
> I do wanna build that cameo tho,  its just begging for me to build it.  :biggrin:
> *


i say do the cameo :biggrin: and set aside the panel and after u finish the cameo work on the panel


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Lownslow302_@Nov 22 2006, 01:07 AM~6616137
> *holy shit :0
> *



X2 :0 :0 :0


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

biggc... that stereo setup looks great...

where does eveyone get all these little speakers.?


----------



## Atx_ballin (Aug 14, 2006)

looking good biggc


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks very good fellas.......



biggc,nice progress.

biggs,thats very trick.....looks good..

felix,lookin very good...

alright everyone i still need to be messaged with what classes yall buildin ya trucks for....

i listed the classes earlier... 

and progress pics of what ya got are always good....


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Nov 2 2006, 10:50 AM~6491408
> * please list what class you are buildin yours for. i.e. street,custom,radical,
> 
> or street custom
> ...


can you pleas define the classes .. cause i am not sure what one i fall under ?


I am thinking custom.. but not sure ...


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 22 2006, 11:09 AM~6617784
> *can you pleas define the classes .. cause i am not sure what one i fall under ?
> I am thinking custom.. but not sure ...
> *


yours would be custom......


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Biggs--I came across this impalimino in someones NNL pics--this isnt yours too is it?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

i did't see the post on the specific classes either......what would I be and what are they??


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Nov 22 2006, 05:34 PM~6620411
> *i did't see the post on the specific classes either......what would I be and what are they??
> *



Mild or full Custom :cheesy:

one or the other


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 22 2006, 10:10 AM~6616859
> *biggc... that stereo setup looks great...
> 
> where does eveyone get all these little speakers.?
> *



I had some I had gotten from Mini, and then I took some out of a Dub City car and made a cast of them and made my own from resin.


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i guess im out of this built becuz my frame snaped in half and i cut the the body to make it look lime its had a chopped top and now its not workin becuz i cut it to different sizes..so i guess im SOL but it was worth a try..I have another truck maybe i could start on that and get it finish in time but i dont think they will let me...but o well..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 23 2006, 01:40 AM~6622749
> *i guess im out of this built becuz my frame snaped in half and i cut the the body to make it look lime its had a chopped top and now its not workin becuz i cut it to different sizes..so i guess im SOL but it was worth a try..I have another truck maybe i could start on that and get it finish in time but i dont think they will let me...but o well..
> *


go ahead and build ya other one....


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

lots of time til new years...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

yes ! You have time to get in on this ! Best of luck this time !


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

So I started on the interior and frame building and so far so good...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

looks real good


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Started working on my bag setup ....
should i do over the axle or four link ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

go just like your real truck ! You can see what needs to be done to make it look real cause you have the truck to look at !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Badass Bluesonoma!!! Im likeing yours the best!


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

Can anyone post up more pictures of their rear axle/frame set up? I'm not in the build but intrested in seeing how the frame is cut.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

How are you gonna do the front setup?


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

lookin real good


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

thanks for the comments guys



> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 24 2006, 12:24 AM~6627704
> *How are you gonna do the front setup?
> *


Hopefully i can hinge the front control arms with out breaking them.. 
and slip a small air bag in there...

the ones i mocked up of the rear setup look to big.. for what i want to do..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

man i dont know what i can use..that was the only truck i have unless i find the rest of my parts to my hulix..and i want to use the truck i just got from ryan im leavin that one stock....hmmmm o well...i guess i will figure out something...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

well since noone likes my truck ill keep on building it my way


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Lookin Good Bro What U GOnna Do With The Paint????

and what kinda front bupmer is that on there??


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 23 2006, 06:09 PM~6625925
> *So I started on the interior and frame building and so far so good...
> 
> 
> ...


Truck is SICK!!!! Keep all the good work mang!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT guys come on we are amost in december Already!!!!!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 24 2006, 10:18 PM~6631365
> *well since noone likes my truck ill keep on building it my way
> *


 I like your truck, looks good. Keep it up and build your way, I always do.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got to work on my truck alittle bit tonight and got most of the interior done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2006, 05:19 AM~6632876
> *WHAT !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

HOLY SHIT :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man i cant hear what your saying ! You need to turn that shit down GOD DAMN IT !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2006, 05:22 AM~6632880
> *Man i  cant  hear  what  your    saying  !  You  need  to  turn that  shit  down    GOD  DAMN  IT !
> *



I had a big space to fill so I said what the hell LOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Fuck ! I would say its full ! Man Meatloaf will never sound the same now !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 25 2006, 05:31 AM~6632892
> *Fuck  !  I  would  say  its  full !  Man Meatloaf  will  never  sound  the  same  now  !
> *



LOL I thank with that many speakers, nothing would sound the same. Thats if you could hear after crankin' it up. lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

WHAT ?


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 25 2006, 04:13 AM~6632870
> *I got to work on my truck alittle bit tonight and got most of the interior done.
> 
> 
> ...



looks good, what did you use to detail the seats and dash? the orange, was that a marker?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Nov 25 2006, 05:40 AM~6632902
> *looks good, what did you use to detail the seats and dash? the orange, was that a marker?
> *


Gel pen, thats a tip I got from Mini. :cheesy:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

another thing to add to the walmart shop list for tomorrow, lmao

i love these tips, i would have never thought of that.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

better stick some more amps in there, looks under powered! :cheesy:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What kind of gel pens do you use? got a picture of the box? thanks alot.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What kind of gel pens do you use? got a picture of the box? thanks alot.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever+Nov 25 2006, 11:06 AM~6633454-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



One post per question please! :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

soryy computer was lagging


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 25 2006, 11:09 AM~6633464
> *soryy computer was lagging
> *


One y per sorry please! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: im just fucking wit ya!!!! jokes jokes jokes :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 25 2006, 10:10 AM~6633469
> *One y per sorry please!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: im just fucking wit ya!!!! jokes jokes jokes  :biggrin:
> *


Damn TJay, you're stirrin up all kinds of shit today, aren't you. Tsk tsk. :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Nov 25 2006, 11:12 AM~6633472
> *Damn TJay, you're stirrin up all kinds of shit today, aren't you. Tsk tsk.  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin: :biggrin: Im in a good mood


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anyone know what gel pens? I know its been post someware but i cantr find it.

thanks


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lodirty---lookin badass,defintely keep it up,

biggc----god damn thats alot of speakers...


bluesonoma-----i like the progress.....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

bigg C where did u get those speakers? and its turnin out bad ass..


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 25 2006, 12:13 PM~6633484
> *Anyone know what gel pens? I know its been post someware but i cantr find it.
> 
> thanks
> *


I don't have the box any more, but I got mine at Wal-Mart where they sale pens. I picked up a pack of 24, I believe they're "Rose Art." I have some made by "Pentel" that work great also. 



> _Originally posted by importmadness+Nov 25 2006, 02:26 PM~6633949-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to stick some more in there, just not sure where just yet. lol :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

DAMN BIGGC!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 25 2006, 05:21 AM~6632879
> *HOLY SHIT :0
> *


*X-2*


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 24 2006, 11:53 PM~6631891
> *Lookin Good Bro What U GOnna Do With The Paint????
> 
> and what kinda front bupmer is that on there??
> *


thanks its a 59 impala bumper
paint dont raly know yet the marble one already takn


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

got some of the interior done i still gotta clear the dash though =/



















and also i have no idea what kinda sterring wheel im gonna put in it =[


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:thumbsup: Thats looks great.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

cut the ring off the steering wheel and round out that same pipe cleaner for the wheel


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 25 2006, 04:59 PM~6635467
> *cut the ring off the steering wheel and round out  that same pipe cleaner for the wheel
> *



thats a good idea bro thanks i'll keep that in mind!

i have the stock sterring wheel i marbleized its some where out in the garage


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that truck looks amasing! i like it alot.


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 25 2006, 04:13 AM~6632870
> *I got to work on my truck alittle bit tonight and got most of the interior done.
> 
> 
> ...



What kind of material did you use for the carpeting??


----------



## 63 ridah (Nov 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Nov 25 2006, 06:13 AM~6632870
> *I got to work on my truck alittle bit tonight and got most of the interior done.
> 
> 
> ...


I know I called you a newb but,thats pure greatness :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: im really diggin your paint and interior felix :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

prog pic 4 yea :biggrin: 
























one of my cyl mock ups for you guys :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Nov 25 2006, 07:01 PM~6636120
> *:thumbsup: im really diggin your paint and interior felix :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro 

theres not much u can do with a bench seat lol i did what i could and i think it looks pretty good


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I want to thank all of you who are doing this build off. I havnt built models in a few years and after seeing this i started building my 97 ford f150, now i'm working on 6 projects at once. lmao i fell back into it quick. Thank you again guys for getting me motivated!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by aztek_warrior+Nov 25 2006, 09:16 PM~6635883-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks bro. 

It's cool, I was just in a bad mood that day.


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

omg break out the ear plugs!!!!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

looking good dirty i know you will pull off a sweet ride ...them wheels arent staying are they ... 

i need some filler for mytruck ...and damn i shouldatook a pic before i stared but i bought this kit used .. 

oh well @!


- update i found my glazing putty right where i left it ...gotta put in work ...


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks ice not sure on the wheels kinda depends on paint
the name of the truck will be (outkast) kinda how i fill


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Trucks are looking good! Where you at blue sonoma? figure out the front end?

Im loveing that mabel truck!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

So here's where I'm at so far. Haven't had as much time as I wanted to work on this, but here it is so far. All the fab work is done except for jams which are next. 


























Frame is all shaved and the hydro mounts are in place. Truck will have a Triangular 3 link








Another angle. If your wondering what the black looking blob is it's a battery box holding 4 batteries, they are just still black to this point.

























Thats it for now. Let me know what you think.

Everyone is doin an awesome job........and Dec. 31st. is fast approaching us.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

WOW lookin' good MKD :thumbsup:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Man evreyones trucks are looking fantastic...

I can here that stereo setup all the way up here in my igloo...




> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 26 2006, 05:19 PM~6640482
> *Trucks are looking good! Where you at blue sonoma? figure out the front end?
> *



Well go figure ... i fucked up the drivers side control arm trying to cut it 
off so i am in the process of trying to scratch build one...

But the rear suspension is coming along ok.. got the 2 link in now i just need
the lift bars and the four link will be done...


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

did u cut ur wheels in half?


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

I did ... i did not feel that the dub city wheels were realistic in width...
too wide


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Nov 26 2006, 10:26 PM~6642452
> *I did ... i did not feel that the dub city wheels were realistic in width...
> too wide
> *


ahh, i c


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

looking good bro!!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> HOOOOOLLY SSHHHIIIIITTT!!!!!!
> I dont hink you should put any windows in that thing.
> 
> That thing is crazy
> ...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> > HOOOOOLLY SSHHHIIIIITTT!!!!!!
> > I dont hink you should put any windows in that thing.
> >
> > That thing is crazy
> ...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Bluesanoma: Your doin an awesome job.
BiggC: System is crazy looking........
Felix: Sick paint as always.

I can't wait to see everyones done. I know Mr Biggs and Mini haven't posted anything lately so any minute they should be blowing us up with something that will put our jaws to the floor.

Everyone keep up the good work.....like I already said, Dec 31st is fast approaching.

Keep posting the updates.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

TTT We need progress!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Waiting for paint to dry... maybe later...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i got my eski and bomb truck all cleared up today

im gonna go finish the ecalade right now and i'll post the finished product when im done


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DONE on My List lol (its not that bad for just a hauler)














































the front bumper i need to add another coat of candy because it is a lil to light but other that that its finished


all i gotta do now is finishd the bomb truck ande repaint the trailer ( im just paintin it all black cause i dont like the silver fenders)


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

NICE!!!!!!! looks real good :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Nov 28 2006, 10:24 PM~6656891
> *NICE!!!!!!! looks real good :thumbsup:
> *



x2


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Thanks Homies I Know It Needs A few lil Details But I'll Get Those Done Down The Road i Just Wanted To have it all put together looks better than in pieces :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well these are the last pics before paint ! 


















































All the body work is done and the body has been block sanded and wet sanded ! Now it off to paint ! AND I DONT HAVE A CLUE ON HOW I AM GOING TO DO THIS !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice Mini, your work always amazes me!


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

looks good mini, one ? though, how come you didnt make it lay? cant wait to see it with paint and back together, definatly going to be sick.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

damn folks yall are amazin me,lookin very good everyone.....





mini i better get the first pic of that when its painted....j/p homie but i would like one.


----------



## ARMANDO FLORES (Feb 14, 2006)

*FLAKE IT ! ! ! !*[/i] :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

put some paint on today


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

nice paint with the lace patterns :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD.! HOMIE
IT'S A NICE DAY FOR PAINTING. I THINK I'LL PAINT THE IMPALAMINO TODAY.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 29 2006, 04:33 PM~6660977
> *LOOKING GOOD.! HOMIE
> IT'S A NICE DAY FOR PAINTING.  I THINK I'LL PAINT THE IMPALAMINO TODAY.
> *


Not here ! It a blastering 26 degrees with freezing rain ! Plus the wife and son here sick as a dog !


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

thanks homies 
its flaked with candyapple red but my digi cam. makes it look orange :uh:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looks sweet man


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 28 2006, 10:20 PM~6656857
> *DONE on My List lol (its not that bad for just a hauler)
> 
> 
> ...


its not finished, u forgot to chrome the bumpers  :biggrin: looks good, love the paint


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got most of my engine done tonight. :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

THATS THE KIND OF ENGINE I WANTED TO THROWN In AN IMPALA FOR THE HELL OF IT!!! Or Even A Corvette Engine!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Nov 29 2006, 02:48 PM~6661077
> *thanks homies
> its flaked with candyapple red  but my digi cam. makes it look orange :uh:
> 
> ...


SICK!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Nov 15 2006, 10:36 PM~6578404
> *I SHOULD HAVE THIS PAINTED BY FRIDAY.  :biggrin:
> 
> MY 63 IMPALAMINO.
> ...



let me get my hands on that biggs


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 30 2006, 04:25 AM~6665022
> *THATS THE KIND OF ENGINE I WANTED TO THROWN In AN IMPALA FOR THE HELL OF IT!!! Or Even A Corvette Engine!
> *


yeah i started planning to put a supra engine in an impala im building.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by montemanls_@Nov 30 2006, 12:27 PM~6667355
> *let me get my hands on that biggs
> *


I got this dog...Im going to show them what you taught me.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I can't wait to see some color on Impalamino.

Mini: When your using the Rose Art Gel Pens, do you clear over them, or do them on top of the clear.....I'm pretty sure you clear over them, but I want to make sure they don't either run, bleed or fade with clear over them.

Thanks.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT WE ONLY HAVE A MONTH NOW hno:

here is all i have been gettin done! tryin to figure how i want my bed :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 2 2006, 01:18 AM~6678570
> *TTT WE ONLY HAVE A MONTH NOW hno:
> 
> here is all i have been gettin done! tryin to figure how i want my bed :biggrin:
> ...



wait until you get them machined pumps in there


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 2 2006, 12:29 AM~6678625
> *wait until you get them machined pumps in there
> *



:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 2 2006, 01:31 AM~6678631
> *:0 :cheesy: :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy: :0


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

well homies damn near got put out of this build  
but just look at the pics and ill till you i have the hottest truck in the STL :tears: 
see the truck build off model on the floor :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:0 

what happend homie??? glad you and that truck are ok :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn dude glad ur okay


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:tears:


looks Like That Truck Was A Dully My Favorite Kinda Truck!!!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

damn how that happen?


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 2 2006, 11:44 AM~6679712
> *:tears:
> looks Like That Truck Was A Dully My Favorite Kinda Truck!!!
> *




















but they say if it breaks just take it home and build it badder :biggrin: 
so i see a body drop,cadi front end and some simi truck wheels


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Dec 2 2006, 11:47 AM~6679728
> *damn how that happen?
> *


went to worka homie at work wonted to see the build up truck i was talking about left the truck got a call from the fire dep. at work saying that they had a inc. with my truck and to come outside asap and thats what i walked out to!!!!! fuss box fire ????????  the 55 build up was the firts thing i looked for  right were i left it on the floor


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 2 2006, 11:38 AM~6679690
> *damn dude glad ur okay
> *


thank you but the build must go on  dont count me out yet


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

sorry bout your dually loss,


its comin along nice guys.....lets keep it up..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Dec 2 2006, 10:58 AM~6679575
> *well homies damn near got put out of this build
> but just look at the pics and ill till you i have the hottest truck in the STL  :tears:
> see the truck build off model on the floor  :0
> ...



well Looks like its time for the a Caddy EXT interior swap ! LOL! Sorry to see you Lose It ! But Its not all bad ! it looks save able!


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

damn that sucks, time to build it better


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

yes its savable 
and lowwer and badder is next


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

sorry about your truck, glad to see you're alright do


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

that's pretty wild that the model box didn't catch fire


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

what happened


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

wow gald you are ok... fires are scary stuff


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:0 damn that suks 
but vehicles and parts are replaceable  

just glad your ok :thumbsup:


----------



## ptman2002 (Sep 27, 2006)

glad to hear you didnt get hurt in anyway, cant wait to see what you got instore for the truck. i know a guy who is doing one just like that and exact things you are wanting to do to yours. email me at [email protected] and ill send you some pics.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

any updates folks?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Dec 3 2006, 09:16 AM~6684328
> *any updates folks?
> *


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

YOU GUYS ARE DOING SOME CRAZY WORK ON THIS BUILDS,I HAD TO DROP OUT CUZ I RAM INTO SOME MONEY PROBS,AND I HAD TO CUT OFF MY PHONE SO I HAVE NO WAY TO POST PIXS,BUT I;M WORKING ON MY TRUCK LITTLE BY LITTLE, AND WHEN I GET MY PHONE LINE BACK TO WORKING STATUS I'LL POST IT FINISHED OR NOT,WELL GOOD LUCK TO YALL ON THIS!!! SEE YA SOON.


----------



## whitey (Nov 16, 2002)

This contest is getting serious someone tried to burn down your truck just to destroy your model. What next your house? hno:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ******_@Dec 3 2006, 05:51 PM~6685980
> *This contest is getting serious someone tried to burn down your truck just to destroy your model.  What next your house? hno:
> *


LIKE I SAID OH WHITE ONE I MITE BE DOWN BUT NOT OUT :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

somebody sent a man to sit on my elco so i got to start over













sorry bout the no pics


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 3 2006, 06:53 PM~6686349
> *somebody sent a man to sit on my elco so i got to start over
> sorry bout the no pics
> *


 :0 NO CHIT SORRY BRO


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

it was santa clause


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Build my door panels and doors last night.. 
Laid down the first coat of "Pearl Orange" paint last night...

painting the frame next... and the interior...

on the home stretch now...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

is that that 19.00 air brush


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

hahahaha

yes it is 
and that was the first time i ever used it...


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Dec 3 2006, 10:06 PM~6688179
> *hahahaha
> 
> yes it is
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lodirty 64_@Dec 2 2006, 08:58 AM~6679575
> *well homies damn near got put out of this build
> but just look at the pics and ill till you i have the hottest truck in the STL  :tears:
> see the truck build off model on the floor  :0
> ...



that truck is HOT! 
Sorry to hear about that.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 3 2006, 03:53 PM~6686349
> *somebody sent a man to sit on my elco so i got to start over
> sorry bout the no pics
> *



was there even a elco for sumone to sit on cause i donot recall u posting any kind of picture of any sort

:scrutinize:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 4 2006, 01:01 AM~6689198
> *was there even a elco for sumone to sit on cause i donot recall u posting any kind of picture of any sort
> 
> :scrutinize:
> *


Travis has never shown you a pic of his nuts, but that doesn't mean they don't exist. :biggrin: 

Or does it? :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Dec 4 2006, 12:03 AM~6689208
> *Travis has never shown you a pic of his nuts, but that doesn't mean they don't exist.  :biggrin:
> 
> Or does it?  :0
> *



:uh: u would be thinkin about nuts

:roflmao:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

didimakeyouscream i believe last night was looking for pictures of an elco suspension...there was a thread about it. If someone has a damaged one they might be able to help him?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733+Dec 4 2006, 01:03 AM~6689208-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF You sick fuckers. How did I or my nuts get drug into this? :banghead:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: ask pokey he brought u up


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 4 2006, 01:14 AM~6689253
> *:roflmao: ask pokey he brought u up
> *



We all know he's alittle............................."iffy" 

If you know what I mean. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 4 2006, 01:16 AM~6689262
> *We all know he's alittle............................."iffy"
> 
> If you know what I mean.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *












:biggrin:


----------



## holly.hoodlum (Jan 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 3 2006, 05:02 PM~6686373
> *it was santa clause
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

This woman can smell your bullshit!


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

NEW PAGE!!!!!!!!!







> _Originally posted by holly.hoodlum_@Dec 4 2006, 08:18 AM~6689385
> *
> 
> 
> ...


santa claus came early looking for some milk and cookies


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

So what is everyone going to be running for suspension...

Hydroz
Air Bags
Static
Stock 

I am running airbags


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I be Baggin it !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

your trucks look good david.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Dec 4 2006, 03:33 PM~6692033
> *your trucks look good david.
> *


Thanks ! I Hope to get some paint on it this week !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Are you gonna use a supra motor david?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Here are the pumps and dumps im using :biggrin:

Thanks Travis!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

felix where did you get your cnc machined shit from??? atleast thats what they look like


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I've got the cnc machined pumps from pegasus before


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 4 2006, 08:38 PM~6694714
> *Here are the pumps and dumps im using :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Travis!!!
> ...



  Lets see them all done up in that bed.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 4 2006, 08:24 PM~6695021
> *    Lets see them all done up in that bed.
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 4 2006, 08:37 PM~6695114
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



now im doin the other pump then ima do the hardlines :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 4 2006, 09:37 PM~6695114
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT new years is right around the corner!!!! hno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 5 2006, 03:07 AM~6696383
> *TTT new years is right around the corner!!!! hno:
> *



hno: hno: hno: I still have alot of work to do. Been playing with it here lately.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

now i know the pic is BLURRYISH!! lol but my batteries were dead so work with me


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: those pumps look real felix :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

the pumps look like creap felix  

haha jk bro they look good, the aluminum is nice---are you going to polish the shit out of them, or paint?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Nice Felix, where did you get them or who made them????


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 5 2006, 09:36 AM~6698046
> *the pumps look like creap felix
> 
> haha jk bro they look good, the aluminum is nice---are you going to polish the shit out of them, or paint?
> *



POLISH VERY CARFULLY! lol


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 09:47 AM~6698160
> *Nice Felix, where did you get them or who made them????
> *



i dont think they make them nomore since peguse sold out and went toall plastic


but i got them from travis and i been puttin them together like bending the hardlines and the wires


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Is there any way i could get a set?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 5 2006, 10:47 AM~6698689
> *Is there any way i could get a set?
> *



:dunno:

i wasnt expectin aluminum pumps iwas expectin to get some normal plastic ones but lowandbeyond hooked it up fat :thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I think i might have a few of those! :biggrin: I'll check when i get home and let you know!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! ITS OVER ! I am painting today ! LOL! LOL! LOL!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

GREAT CANT WAIT TO SEE SOME COLOR ON THAT BAD BOY!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What color you painting it?


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

why did i have to lay rocker...lol ....now i have run into a problem... my stock hood does not fit with my engine and body drop... damb 4.3L turbo... it is too big..


so do it do a cut out hood or a build a cowl for it...

i am also going to see if i can lower the engine mounts a bit as well...


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

I would chop the engine mounts down...That will only allow you to go down to the oil pan tho. If it still doesnt fit then you can cut the hood like they do on ford rangers...That doesnt look bad the way they do it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

SETUP MOCKUP!! (sorry for shitty pics my webcam sucks!)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 4 2006, 11:01 PM~6694846
> *felix where did you get your cnc machined shit from???  atleast thats what they look like
> *


Soon Scale Lows will be marketing our own machined parts. Pumps, dumps, cylinders, deep cups, donuts, the whole enchilada :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 12:41 PM~6699549
> *Soon Scale Lows will be marketing our own machined parts. Pumps, dumps, cylinders, deep cups, donuts, the whole enchilada  :biggrin:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Heres a look at the base colors before i start doing the little stuff! 


























OK This is the frist time i tried to do matching interior and door jams ! In a wild theme ! What you think ! 


















































and just a quick over veiw !










Now I will do the foil work ! Add a few decals !( Thats right ! I am going to add some little things to give it little style ) Then the pen work ! I hope to get it Cleared and start building tommrow ! 



hope you guys enjoy !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

VERY COOL DUDE!! I LIKE THE COLOR COMBO AND THE MATCHING INTERIOR!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

looks just like the other car in the background, lol


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

awesome Dave


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

ttiiiighhtt


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 01:41 PM~6699549
> *Soon Scale Lows will be marketing our own machined parts. Pumps, dumps, cylinders, deep cups, donuts, the whole enchilada  :biggrin:
> *


thanks for taking my advice JUst playing


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 5 2006, 04:00 PM~6699711
> *thanks for taking my advice JUst playing
> *


what advice? we've been working on it since last year. You've only been here for 3 months.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 03:57 PM~6699690
> *looks just like the other car in the background, lol
> *


Thats what i am going for ! I really like that car and the colors work well together ! i was tring to think a wild ass way to this but with everything opened my other plans werent working out ! And this car sets on my bench and i just keep lookin at it ! So I thought HELL ! THERE BOTH TOYOTAs ! LOL! 

Thanks For the Comments !


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

damb thats looks killer.. nice paint work...


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

sorry


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 02:02 PM~6699729
> *what advice? we've been working on it since last year. You've only been here for 3 months.
> *


4 months :biggrin:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

lookiong good mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 5 2006, 04:05 PM~6699771
> *:twak:  :twak:  :twak: sorry bout that
> but could you also sell custom speakers
> *



You got to be the brightest ROCK ! we have here ! And your brother has something to say!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Looks Good David!!

heres what mine looks like with the wheels on and stuff :biggrin: ( the lip is not on the rim because i scuffed it up so i can marbleize it :cheesy: )





































i gotta do a few paint touch ups and reclear the whole thing cause its color sanded right now


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 02:09 PM~6699813
> *You got  to  be  the  brightest  ROCK !  we  have  here !  And  your  brother  has  something to  say!
> 
> 
> ...


it took me 5 minutes to read that


----------



## 95imp (Oct 14, 2006)

lookin good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

I LOVE THAT PAINTAND THE INTERIOR IS SWEET AS WELL!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

SWEET!!! Definitly tell us whats happining with that!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I like the paint going in the interior david

that marble paints crrazy!! i didnt know you were gonna marble the rim lips! good luck!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

i just checked and i have 2 of those cnc pumps and i think i have a couple sets packed up in boxes of stuff still.(just moved) :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

what kinda pumps linc? got pics?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thr brand name is pegasus but they are very hard to find. most of the time you get the plastic ones.


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

sorry about the poor pics.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

those are nice!!! i need some pumps!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

PM ME WE'LL WORK SOMTHING OUT! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

if ur cam is a digi linc, u can set it to a diff setting and those pics will be clear----no matter what the resolution is.....use that setting with the flower and the s beside it, i have no clue what it is but it works


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

thanks mitch,

i feel like a tool now!little better pics! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

haha damn that was fast, your a picture taken fool


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

well,,,,,,,,ya know! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 01:48 PM~6699605
> *Ok  Heres  a    look  at the  base  colors  before  i  start  doing  the  little  stuff!
> 
> 
> ...


that shit looks good, cant wait to see mine :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 5 2006, 11:19 PM~6703119
> *that shit looks good, cant wait to see mine :cheesy:
> *


 :biggrin: I got some stuff working ! 

I going all patterns No soft top ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Dec 5 2006, 01:41 PM~6699549
> *Soon Scale Lows will be marketing our own machined parts. Pumps, dumps, cylinders, deep cups, donuts, the whole enchilada  :biggrin:
> *



thats where Zfelix's come from, just a couple years ago. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

almost done... just finishing the interior and frame then it is done...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice man!! I like that alot.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok I got a little detail work done and its ready to clear ! I hope to get that done today ! 


























Its hard to til right there But It has two colors in the pin strip!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Very nice Mini!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Sweet detail work


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

hey mini u used stencils for this paint job??? or u masked it off


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet man!! that is some awesome detail work!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

nice paint mini :worship:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin very good felix n david,


sonoma thats turnin out kickass too...



im thinkin david is in the radical class,correct me if im wrong and so is felix...


sonoma yours is borderline radical....as of this point...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

iono if im radical but here are my mods

shaved hood

shaved firewall

shaved bed

and cut out the wheel wells

and shaved frame


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

oh yeah and choped top!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I dont think i am radical ! I am more street custom ! Only Body mods would be the hood and tail gate ! And then it has custom interior ! 

Unless its the paint work that is sending it to th e higher class !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

UPDATE: Got mine in primer waiting for it dry and I'll take some more pics. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I got a lot still to be done on this just was give in up date ! 


































































Still got alot more to do ! Hopefully tommrow will be a good night and i can finish it off !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

VERY nice mini. :0 :0 :0


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2006, 03:23 AM~6712734
> *      VERY nice mini.  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 6 2006, 07:15 AM~6705424
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 glad you like them pumps. :cheesy: Shit looks good!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Lookin reeaal good MINI. That interior is lookin bad ass.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

mini, that interior is tight!! and your shine on the paint is awesome!!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS TIGHT MINI!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Looks good mini but weres the clock?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

any body else besides me and mini got any update?? :dunno:

i wanna see some more bomb trucks!! :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 7 2006, 07:59 AM~6713305
> *any body else besides me and mini got any update?? :dunno:
> 
> i wanna see some more bomb trucks!! :cheesy:
> *



 :angry:  :angry:  I'll have some here in a few days.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2006, 06:45 AM~6713219
> *LOOKS TIGHT MINI!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

felix you in the custom class


david after review you are in street custom......



sounds good biggc,and yes guys lets see some more updates when you can..


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 7 2006, 09:59 AM~6713305
> *any body else besides me and mini got any update?? :dunno:
> 
> i wanna see some more bomb trucks!! :cheesy:
> *


  
































got some more work to do on the inside then its start on the chass. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LOOKIN GOOD BROTHA!!!!! LOVE THE LACE WORK!!!!

get some foil and clear on that thing its gonna look nice :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Everyones trucks are lookin badass!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:biggrin:

i'll have the plated undies back soon :cheesy:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

tight felix, tight!!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 7 2006, 10:44 AM~6714658
> *tight felix, tight!!!!!
> *



Thanks Bro :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

a little motor work ! I switched it up a bit and went 3 single barrel carbs!



















Here is a mock up of it in the truck !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

clean


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCKEN QUEER YOU PAINT YOUR FINGER NAILS


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

nice and thanks guys


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Soak those fingers in CSC


Those carbs look tight on that


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

AWESOME DETAIL WORK MINI!! IS THAT THE ENGINE THAT CAME WITH THE KIT MINUS THE CARBS???


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 7 2006, 04:18 PM~6715692
> *AWESOME DETAIL WORK MINI!! IS THAT THE ENGINE THAT CAME WITH THE KIT MINUS THE CARBS???
> *


This didnt come with any type of motor ! I have done all the engine out of left over items frroms other builds !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

THEN THAT MAKES IT EVAN BETTER!! YOUR AN ARTIST!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

sweet looking engine


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

holy shit!!!!! Nice engine


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Got done with my body work.....I think. I'll shoot it with more primer tomorrow and hope to get it in paint over the weekend. Other then that I just need to finsh up the interior fill panels and I have to rehinge the hood.


















































:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good brotha!! love the interior!!

what u gonna do with the paint?? SOLID COLOR????


----------



## streetdreams420 (Jul 3, 2003)

damn all are nice very impressive


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Dec 7 2006, 01:54 PM~6715600
> *FUCKEN QUEER YOU PAINT YOUR FINGER NAILS
> *



:0 :0 :0 













:biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 8 2006, 12:53 AM~6719666
> *looks good brotha!! love the interior!!
> 
> what u gonna do with the paint?? SOLID COLOR????
> *


Gonna do it up in Orange, the same color as my '67 Impala, with either a cream color or a silver stripe down the center.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 7 2006, 11:01 PM~6719757
> *Gonna do it up in Orange, the same color as my '67 Impala, with either a cream color or a silver stripe down the center.
> *



:0 :0 :0 Sounds good.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

damn this build off is gettin good all clean rides heres a re-cap 









































































i wanna see more of this truck!










and wheres the progress on this??? u fix it yet travis??











( and if i for got anyones truck sorry i went back to page 30 and these are all i found  )


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

naw I didn't mess with it much today.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 7 2006, 10:30 PM~6720029
> *naw I didn't mess with it much today.
> *





u only have a few weeks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 7 2006, 11:31 PM~6720036
> *
> 
> u only have a few weeks
> *













I'll have more time around christmas when I'm off work. :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Mark This 1 down as FINISHED ! 


Here are the final shots !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 Killer mini! :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks This was another fun Build off ! Cant wait til next year !


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

that is nuts well done mini top work as allways good luck


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Killer job MINI!! :thumbsup:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Dec 8 2006, 05:39 AM~6720999
> *Killer job MINI!! :thumbsup:
> *



X2 Looks great D!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn Mini, that's frigin beautiful man! The paint, detail, everything looks outstanding!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Pretty fucking sexy G! is that a transformer head on your steering wheel???? if not it should be :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

awesome work mini, and fast!!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful work man...


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that shit is sweeeeeeet!!!!! Wayy to go


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

That is tight.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: badass mini 
and nice progress everyone

i just cant seem to get motivated on this build everytime i sit to work on it i just end up staring at it tryin to figure out the rear suspension and making the grill work 

i better go get my ass in gear :twak:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I been Focusing On The Smaller things :biggrin:

i made this distributer with a distributer cap from another kit then i just wired it all up and then added a lil stem at the bottem i just gotta paint it black then its ready to be installed  ( and also i made the wires a lil longer so when i get ready to put it on the motor i can cut off all the wire i dont need )


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Everyones coming along nicley. Imma have to get into one of these builds next year for sure.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

heres that marblized rim










i still need to candy it but i went to the store and the fuckin dude pissed me off so i didnt buy shit from him

i guess its time to go to start goin to the paint store on charleston :uh:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 02:54 AM~6720940
> *
> Thanks  This  was  another  fun  Build  off !  Cant  wait  til  next  year !
> *


this truck came out kleeen mini. it's going to be hard to beat.  


all the other build's are looking good too!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2006, 10:33 AM~6722800
> *this truck came out kleeen mini. it's going to be hard to beat.
> all the other build's are looking good too!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



wheres the impalamino :biggrin: :dunno:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 8 2006, 11:46 AM~6722892
> *wheres the impalamino :biggrin: :dunno:
> *


HERE......... JUST WAITING FOR THE UNDIE'S TO GET HERE. :biggrin: THEN IT'S ON.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2006, 12:48 PM~6722910
> *HERE......... JUST WAITING FOR THE UNDIE'S TO GET HERE. :biggrin: THEN IT'S ON.
> *


SWEET!


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)




----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2006, 12:51 PM~6722938
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2006, 10:48 AM~6722910
> *HERE......... JUST WAITING FOR THE UNDIE'S TO GET HERE. :biggrin: THEN IT'S ON.
> *


x2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 8 2006, 01:33 PM~6722800
> *this truck came out kleeen mini. it's going to be hard to beat.
> all the other build's are looking good too!
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


Thanks BIGGS and like BIGGS said You other guys are doing a great job ! 

NOW Will i be able to hold my title from the LS build off ! OH WAIT ! I done lost that shit in the wagon build off! :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 8 2006, 02:27 PM~6723513
> *Thanks  BIGGS  and  like  BIGGS  said  You other  guys  are  doing a  great  job !
> 
> NOW  Will  i  be  able to  my title from the  LS  !  OH  WAIT  !  I  done  lost that  shit in the  wagon  build off!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

i Likes :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Thats looks bas ass MINI!!!. Nice work and detail.
M.C.B.A :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Dec 8 2006, 05:10 PM~6724578
> *Thats looks bas ass MINI!!!. Nice work and detail.
> M.C.B.A  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


x2 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

of coarse mini had to be done first........Looks sick.....

Everyone else is doin a great job..............I'm hoping I can get finished in time. I'll post updates this weeked. Everything is in primer right now.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

primed mine this morning to see what the body needs. It looks pretty good. Now to finish it. I was going good until I checked the mail and my 67 come back from LV. :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 9 2006, 12:21 AM~6727974
> *primed mine this morning to see what the body needs.  It looks pretty good.  Now to finish it.  I was going good until I checked the mail and my 67 come back from LV.  :0
> *


:roflmao: blame it all on the 67 dont ya

so u were able to fix that panel???


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 9 2006, 01:24 AM~6727986
> *so u were able to fix that panel???
> *



some what. Still alittle work to be done. I just wanted to check my patch panel in the center of the body. 

Got the pillers drying right now, so when I get home I can glue the front back on.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

lookin very very good yall,thanks felix for gettin those pics together...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, so I finally get to paint this damn thing and I use the can house of kolors and the silver sux....half the time there is flake and half the time it is dull ass silver..........pissing me off.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 9 2006, 06:45 PM~6731744
> *ok, so I finally get to paint this damn thing and I use the can house of kolors and the silver sux....half the time there is flake and half the time it is dull ass silver..........pissing me off.
> *



Yup, I seemed to have the same problem. I switched over to Dupli-color Metal specks as my bases now. Never have that problem anymore.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I painted alittle this weekend. My panel, um, yea, needs more work. So here is another one. 


































I hope I can get that damn panel done. I'm gonna try my best.


----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i'm building right along you guys.... i bought a used opened model kit and had some other parts for it assembled from another kit ... so i guess i am in it merely for exibition .... but something to f#@& with yall


i'm almost getting ready to get more pics up soon of my progress .. just a couple more days for the paint to dry 

anyways i swear it's f#@*in sick and i luv it!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

I just got some more paint on it i had to redo my firewall and candy it and i candy'd the marblized lips for my rims then just did some touch up's now i just gotta clear it then wait for my chrome to get back from biggs!!! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

What Chu Know About That!! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

DAMN NOW THAT IS GETTIN TO BE OFF THE HOOK FELIX....


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

That truck is sick! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

i just thought i should take the interior up one more step :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## ice64berg (Jan 21, 2002)

i was working right along side of that other s-10 of an early model ... (man that was fun!!!!!!!!!chop chop fit fit!) 

too bad i cant enter .... oh well you guys always put me under still mocking things up and letting paint dry


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looks good.. i love the ext cab...


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Those rims look a little to small


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 12 2006, 10:31 AM~6746611
> *Those rims look a little to small
> *


thats the point the smaller the better :biggrin: you guys r doing a badass job :0


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

damn that s-10 is lookin sweet


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DAMN, FELIX THAT IS LOOKIN TIGHT!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 12 2006, 01:34 PM~6748348
> *DAMN, FELIX THAT IS LOOKIN TIGHT!!
> *



thanks bro ima bout to go spray the trailer for it right now


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

here's the trailer lookin good as new :cheesy:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Lookin god homie :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 12 2006, 08:08 PM~6750590
> *Lookin god homie :biggrin:
> *


don't ever say that again


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 12 2006, 10:10 PM~6750601
> *don't ever say that again
> *


thatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthattthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatttthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatththatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatth







atthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthat







thatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatt







hatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthat







thatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatt







hatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthat







thatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatt







hatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthatthathattthatthattthathat


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

aaaaaahhhhhhh......i think he ment the word "god".


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I thought he said dont say THAT again ! LOL! Never saw god in there! LOL!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ElRafa_@Dec 12 2006, 10:08 PM~6750590
> *Lookin god homie :biggrin:
> *


If Iced was tring to punk a fool for miss spelling ? Thats funny ! I am going to start saying  GOD  for everything thats GOOD ! and Devil  for everything that  BAD ! 


You think that would be ok with ICED !  I better ask his Aunt !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: thats awsome! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its god that we have little dudes like this on LIL ! To devil the dont build !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

quote=Linc,Dec 12 2006, 10:51 PM~6750829]
:roflmao: :roflmao:
[/quote]
:biggrin: [


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

check out the center caps of the knock offs HAND MARBLIZED and HAND PAINTED!!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i want you yo do that to some of my rims!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 13 2006, 12:18 AM~6752396
> *check out the center caps of the knock offs HAND MARBLIZED and HAND PAINTED!!!!!
> 
> 
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin: looks good homie. I knew it would.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

heres mine. I'll still try to get some of that panel done also.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nice build low and beyond. nice color


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

well i fucked the bed of my truck up im tryin to fix it right now :uh:

and by the way i sliced the shit outta my ring finger :angry:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you guys are just off the hook on these builds!!! awesome!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

you guys are just off the hook on these builds!!! awesome!!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 13 2006, 11:28 AM~6754776
> *and by the way i sliced the shit outta my ring finger :angry:
> *



i feel your pain ... I put the dremel cutting wheel into my thumb last night...
then if that was not enough the next one exploded and rickoched of my 
forehead... so i called it a night...

"Hardcore builders adding a little blood to the builds.."

Hope your finger is ok.. how deep did you get yourself..?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Dec 13 2006, 11:03 AM~6754978
> *i feel your pain ... I put the dremel cutting wheel into my thumb last night...
> then if that was not enough the next one exploded and rickoched of my
> forehead... so i called it a night...
> ...



deep enough it looked like a taco shell!!! lol 

and damn a cutting wheel OUCH that dont sound to pretty

well i was able to save my truck!the thing i fucked up was i cut the cylinder holes way to big!!! so i took some sheet plastic and made like a bridge over where the cylinders go and i cut some new holes then i added some mirror in the bed so now i didnt only fix it i made it look tighter :cheesy:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Looking good Zack. Nice touvh on the rims.


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Nice recovery on the truck sounds like you made the best of it....

The cutting wheel did not get very deep.. enough to draw some blood..
thats about it... not enough to stop me from building....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Dec 13 2006, 11:13 AM~6755028
> *Nice recovery on the truck sounds like you made the best of it....
> 
> The cutting wheel did not get very deep.. enough to draw some blood..
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet, that is lookin better and better!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet, that is lookin better and better!!!


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

sweet, that is lookin better and better!!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

What better then a double post ???

a triple post...lol


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

wow, dont know how i did that, but that just tells ya, how much i like it!!! lol!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks its got some orange peel i gotta get rid of but no biggey :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

are these your model building stunna shades? :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Awsome truck! But for some reason i dont like it as a coverible...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

I dis-agree! I think this truck is sexy! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 13 2006, 11:14 PM~6758149
> *Awsome truck! But for some reason i dont like it as a coverible...
> *



I like the wheels, the pumps, and dumps! :biggrin: :biggrin: 







Naw I like the whole thing! Very nice.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I really like the rims!!!!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 13 2006, 10:13 PM~6758132
> *are these your model building stunna shades?  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



:biggrin: Not Model Building But They are Dior :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 13 2006, 10:36 PM~6758305
> *I like the wheels, the pumps, and dumps!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Naw I like the whole thing! Very nice.
> *



i wonder why :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Are you gonna put the visor on it?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 13 2006, 10:49 PM~6758385
> *Are you gonna put the visor on it?
> *


this kit didnt come with the rounded visor i think only the 55 stepside kits have the visor and if i had it im not sure if i would put it on because the top is chopped off but if it was still a hardtop then without a doubt it would have a visor


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I have one that will fit it, also you got plety of room for it. I think it would look good on it all chrome!!!

PM me with ure address if you want it.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 13 2006, 10:55 PM~6758420
> *I have one that will fit it, also you got plety of room for it. I think it would look good on it all chrome!!!
> 
> PM me with ure address if you want it.
> *


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking badass felix

here is my umm progress...... :ugh: 










had a ton of lifts in the striping and i couldnt get all the contures and shit in the bed and around the mirrors to get the same coverage of candy 

the bodywork in the bed looks like poo but i figure i am gonna cover it with cloth or something


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Looks good to me! what color candy u gonna use?


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

put your stunna shades on!


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

the orange is candy just looks faded cause its muggy outside 
but the clear brings it back 

since i already dont like it i think im gonna do a coat of purple over it all 
:dunno: fug it lol

i show how it turns out


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

looks good to me... i like the grapics...


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

well i sprayed the purple 










then threw some crystal fx clear over it


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

oh that thumbspot under the tailgate is from me picking it up after i sprayed the purple it fell of the damn cans 
:banghead: 
im gonna leave it alone before i smash the shit out of it


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i kinda like the purple.

COOL!!!


:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

the paint is on way to thick and fkups all over the place 

i got a habit of posting up the better looking pics 
here you can tell how bad the orange peel is 
and how heavy the paint is










and one with the flash


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

whats that smell ?



















kinda smells like easy off 














:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i think im goin crazy


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HAHA right on 

Retry the paint!!!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

wow....

i liked the purple ...
too bad it did not work out for you...


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey, stilldown are you using rattle cans??? if so try putting the can in warm to hot water for about 10 mins. or so!!! this warms the clear and pressurizes the can and atomizes the paint better, and should lay pretty thin and smooth!!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Dec 15 2006, 06:39 AM~6764542
> *hey, stilldown are you using rattle cans??? if so try putting the can in warm to hot water for about 10 mins. or so!!! this warms the clear and pressurizes the can and atomizes the paint better, and should lay pretty thin and smooth!!!
> *


X2 THAT SHIT WORKS :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

T
T
T


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, so I'm playin catch up right now. Here's where I'm at. I painted it Metal Specs Silver base and Light Blue Metallic paint. All the foiling is done and clear is next. I'm finally ready to start assembling.

This is the first one I've done door jambs on too.....thanks for all the helpful hints on how to do them.


















Let me know what you guys think. 

Can't wait to see everyone's done. 

2 more weeks.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

looks clean


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah man the door sills and everything look great


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Dec 17 2006, 12:34 PM~6775446
> *looks clean
> *


x2 :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

looks good bro 


im just waitin on chrome


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sweet truck love the paint choice


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That metal specs paint sure does give a different look to the blue metallic! I like that alot!! My paint skills will get better eventually...here is what i used that paint on.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good bro, are those 1/18th scale tires on the trailer? they look to be like 38" in scale haha


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

lmao i dont know what they are from, i had them sitting here figured might as well use them. I was going to use them for a donk but decided against it. Still might change them out. That was my first time building anything with styrene, trailer came out alright tho.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok guys i disappear for a week or so and yall put out some work as good as this.....



nothin but greatness is comin from this yall...looks good yall just keep it up....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok guys i disappear for a week or so and yall put out some work as good as this.....



nothin but greatness is comin from this yall...looks good yall just keep it up....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

ok guys i disappear for a week or so and yall put out some work as good as this.....



nothin but greatness is comin from this yall...looks good yall just keep it up....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

TTT all i gotten done was the windows


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

those look good bro uffin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks bro :biggrin: heres the front window


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

felix the windows look dope man, just guessing, did you use an exacto an just take ur time scratching it in like that or what??? never seen a howto on how to do it  I saw some that looked like it was a silver gelpen also before good work tho, that bomb is gonna be nastyyy


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 19 2006, 06:00 PM~6787821
> *felix the windows look dope man, just guessing, did you use an exacto an just take ur time scratching it in like that or what??? never seen a howto on how to do it   I saw some that looked like it was a silver gelpen also before    good work tho, that bomb is gonna be nastyyy
> *



yeah just used the back of an exacto its not hard its kinda like drawing with a pencil u draw it out with straght lines then just angle the blade a bit and start scratching back and fourth for shading it was my first time doing it i practiced on the back window since i wasnt using it but i think it came out pretty clean :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

yeah dude def---good work, cant wait to see the pics of it put together


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

and also when u do it engrave the back part of the window so when its put on the front still has a clean finish :biggrin: i just thought i'd toss that out there if anyone wants to try it out :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Windows lookin good Fleix ! 

Heres some i did back in the day ! 



















and the 1 i had on the LS 










Keep it up ! Your getting better on every build !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 19 2006, 06:40 PM~6787758
> *thanks bro :biggrin: heres the front window
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: NICE!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn that orange monte is nice, great work on that one


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks everyone :biggrin: hopefully 07 will be a better year for me :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine will be in paint tomorrow. It'd be done if it wasn't for the damn windshild pillars breaking on me more then once. :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)




----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn felix
gone crazy with this one loookin good 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 19 2006, 08:41 PM~6788666
> *damn felix
> gone crazy with this one loookin good
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



thanks bro hows the s-10 cant wait to see the new lick your gonna throw on it :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

damn thats sick, thats an amazing model so far!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good Z.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that window looks real good z


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> *QUOTE(mitchapalooza65 @ Dec 19 2006, 06:00 PM)
> felix the windows look dope man, just guessing, did you use an exacto an just take ur time scratching it in like that or what??? never seen a howto on how to do it  I saw some that looked like it was a silver gelpen also before    good work tho, that bomb is gonna be nastyyy*





> *yeah just used the back of an exacto its not hard its kinda like drawing with a pencil u draw it out with straght lines then just angle the blade a bit and start scratching back and fourth for shading it was my first time doing it i practiced on the back window since i wasnt using it but i think it came out pretty clean  *


I talked to this one guy at a show i went to a few years back and he had alot of etching done on a truck like yours. But instead of using an exacto he said he would mask off the whole window...sketch out his design, cut out and unmask the areas to be etched and go over with sandpaper. Got the same results...never tried it myself but I remember seeing the same methond on another site.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I got my base coat on and either tonight or tomorrow it'll get the top coat. :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good everyone.!!



yo felix can you get all the new pics put together please,the way you did that last time made judgin easy.....thanks homie....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good everyone.!!



yo felix can you get all the new pics put together please,the way you did that last time made judgin easy.....thanks homie....


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

looks good everyone.!!



yo felix can you get all the new pics put together please,the way you did that last time made judgin easy.....thanks homie....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

T

T

T


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

recap


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

any progress on any1's truck???? :dunno:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 22 2006, 04:31 PM~6806400
> *any progress on any1's truck???? :dunno:
> *


:dunno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

damn guys everyones builds are looking great!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

I'm waiting till next week to put my top coat on, tryin' to get a few other things wrapped up over the weekend. :cheesy:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Same here not much to really take pictures of.. it is mostly final assembly..
and little details here and there...

should be done soon....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

im not gonna finish :twak: 
i work all weekend and my family is coming down here on sun 
so maybe i'll finish her up in early 07


good luck to all that have entered though 
thats a badass lineup :thumbsup:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

just have little chit to do and ill be done! have to get a better pic of the pumps :biggrin:


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: looking good lowdirty 
that lace for the paint was cool idea :thumbsup:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 22 2006, 05:29 PM~6806390
> *recap
> 
> 
> ...



thanks felix.....this also helps me out in judging...everyone its lookin very very good...yall doin great...

felix those windows turned out pimp...

the other bomb truck is lookin killer...

biggc thats turnin out badass...


yo biggs whats the update on your impamino?

yall doin good lets keep it up...


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

tHANKS bRO hOPEFULLY i'LL fINISH iN tiME hno: 


just waitin on chrome and a good day to clear


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey guys this topic is like a graveyard nobodys doing nothing but posting like zombies lol............... :uh:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Mine is just about done. I'm just waiting to paint, which will be on Tuesday. :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

All the clear is done, assembly now starts

















Here is the start of my hydro pumps. I've never actually fully plumbed pumps, but this is the start, the rest will be once it's mounted in the bed.

















This will be pushing it, but I'll do what I can to finish on time.

Keep up the good work everyone.

I'm anxious to see Biggs cause he hasn't showed us anything in like 2 weeks.

Everyone keep posting progress. :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thats blue looks sick bro----pumps are coming along well too, lovin the chevy plates on the bottom keep up the good work  which kit is that btw just for reference if id like to pick one up, i like the molded firewall, it came that way correct?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

The kit is the AMT 50 Chevy Stepside Custom kit. The only thing is it comes with no bumpers, just roll pans, but I'm putting bumpers on anyway.

And the firewall doesn't come shaved on. It's a seperate piece that has a bunch of wires and bumps molded on it, and I shaved it first, then molded it to the truck.

Keep in mind though that the cab comes with the fenders and front end and core support all molded on it. I cut it all off for the front tilt.

Thanks for the compliments. I'm just here trying to learn as much as I can. For me, I've never done this much on one kit in such a short amount of time.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

either way its lookin killer....keep up the good work....





felix your welcome homie thanks for being such a help in here....


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

damn that setup looks killer mkd :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I'll have pics after christmas and I go back to work. On both the panel and the 74? or what ever pickup.  



Lookin good everyone.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Should I paint the center spokes of my wheels the same blue, or leave um chrome??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 24 2006, 05:22 PM~6816457
> *Should I paint the center spokes of my wheels the same blue, or leave um chrome??
> *


I wouldn't ! I think the blue is sweet ! But the painted spokes i think will kill the clean look ! 


What do the rest of you guys think ?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Definitly keep them chrome! wILL LOOK BETTER IN THE END!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ill play devils advocate-----kinda sorta-------I think the wheels would look great either way, thats one of those colors that could go either way bro-----its really clean work so far, I dont think the wheels being painted would take away from it, and would compliment it----but at the same time, straight chrome will also look great, either choice you make your golden


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Yeah, I'm gonna go with the chrome look. I will be posting up a lot of pix tomorrow of the motor and completed interior.

Gotta wrap this up in just a few days now.

Where's everyone else at??

I'm realy anxious to see Biggs creation.

Anyway, Merry Christmas everyone.......


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

batts in the camera died b4 I could get a pic of the panel. I got 1 of the other truck tho. 








due to the rain and cold this is all I got done. The painting is pretty much over, now just time to assemble.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

stepside is looking good!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I agree with mitch! I really like that color!!!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

trav that is lookin killer......


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

what color is that bro, you have a 1:1 that same color dont, non stepside tho???? its sick id like to have my 70 painted a similar color


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Dec 14 2006, 11:44 AM~6760320
> *whats that smell ?
> kinda smells like easy off
> 
> ...


is easy off safe to use on plastic models


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4ever_@Dec 26 2006, 06:13 PM~6830166
> *is easy off safe to use on plastic models
> *


yes but buy tha regular one works good


----------



## low4ever (May 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 26 2006, 04:30 PM~6830314
> *yes but buy tha regular one works good
> *


thanks scoob


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well, Here's where I'm at. Tomorrow is the rear complete set up and the Interior. Almost done.

Motor









Rest









































Everyone Keep up the good work.

I hope when this is all done it can somewhat stand up to MCBA's work.

:thumbsup:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

VERY NICEEEEE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THAT TRUCK IS AWESOME, KEEP UP THE GREAT WORK....


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

Damn that truck is lookin awesome keep up the good work MKD904


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 damn that looks badass.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 26 2006, 11:48 AM~6828059
> *what color is that bro, you have a 1:1 that same color dont, non stepside tho????  its sick id like to have my 70 painted a similar color
> *



you talking to me? No I don't have a 1:1 like this. The color is walmart HOK lime time green kandy over dupli-color silver metal specks. 

here is the truck your talking about. I wish this thing was mine. :0 :0 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=272848
:biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

cant wait to see the final lineup


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Dec 27 2006, 05:32 AM~6834723
> *cant wait to see the final lineup
> *



hope i can make it since the chrome is gonna be here last minute im gonna pull a few all nighters hno:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 27 2006, 02:38 AM~6834542
> *you talking to me? No I don't have a 1:1 like this.  The color is walmart HOK lime time green kandy over dupli-color silver metal specks.
> 
> here is the truck your talking about.  I wish this thing was mine.  :0  :0
> ...



that truck is cleannnnnnnnnn----wish it didnt have the lambo door kit and woulda went suicide or something, but other than that its niceeee.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Ok, I'm not giving up on this yet, but I'm having all kinds of problems with the body work showing through the paint, so I'm going to bust my ass but I'm not sure I'll make the dead line. :angry:  But anywaya I'll keep you guys posted on whats happing with it.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Dec 28 2006, 01:22 AM~6841142
> *Ok, I'm not giving up on this yet, but I'm having all kinds of problems with the body work showing through the paint, so I'm going to bust my ass but I'm not sure I'll make the dead line.  :angry:        But anywaya I'll keep you guys posted on whats happing with it.
> *


I feel your pain....it sucks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

couple more days. :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

havent seen much from biggs---cant wait to see what ya bring


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 29 2006, 12:28 AM~6850381
> *havent seen much from biggs---cant wait to see what ya bring
> *


x2 that thing was looking bad ass :cheesy:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2006, 09:27 PM~6850368
> *couple more days.  :0
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 28 2006, 10:34 PM~6850452
> *
> *



whats the status on that shit?


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2006, 09:35 PM~6850467
> *whats the status on that shit?
> *



layin in pieces waiting for her undies


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I am mounting 4 hydro batteries on the truck. They are mounted in a color matched battery box. Should I leave the batteries all black, foil them, color match them, what??

Just curious ???


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

id say black for hte batteries, keep it realistic!

felix, ur undies gonna make it in time? i hope so cant wait to see it bro


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Dec 28 2006, 10:12 PM~6850831
> *id say black for hte batteries, keep it realistic!
> 
> felix, ur undies gonna make it in time? i hope so cant wait to see it bro
> *



Biggs said he rushin the dude but im not sure  

if i dont make the deadline it will get finished up as soon as the chrome gets here!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 28 2006, 11:17 PM~6850874
> *Biggs said he rushin the dude but im not sure
> 
> if i dont make the deadline it will get finished up as soon as the chrome gets here!
> *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Ok, So here is where I am after tonight. All suspension is done, batteries done, and in the pix the pumps are just set in, they are not finished. I will hopefully be wrapping this up tomorrow and Sat.

Lot's of pix, but hey we all like the pix.










































































Let me know what you guys think. All criticism is welcome.

Thanks for all the compliments so far and advise.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn bro thats bad ass man cant wait 2 see it finished thats a clean truck


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Dec 29 2006, 12:41 AM~6851682
> *damn bro thats bad ass man cant wait 2 see it finished thats a clean truck
> *


X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats a really nice build ! You have done a great job so far !


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 28 2006, 09:35 PM~6850467
> *whats the status on that shit?
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

was wanting to work on this yesterday, but the baby had a doctors app right in the middle of the day.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

lol i keep the truck downstairs on a shelf because if i were to leave it on the work shop i would prolly try to do sumthin crazy to it then f*** it up and i dont want that lol


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

tic toc tic toc the clock is ticking


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 29 2006, 01:05 AM~6851783
> *tic toc tic toc the clock is ticking
> *



all I have to do is glue it all together. :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Dec 29 2006, 12:54 AM~6851742
> *
> 
> 
> ...













:biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Dec 29 2006, 01:10 AM~6851798
> *all I have to do is glue it all together.  :cheesy:
> *



Same .. just waiting for the clear to dry...


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

MKD904, your truck is beautiful! your wor is top notch man! keep it up and i look forward to seeing this truck finished! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thank you for the comments everyone. Everyone in here is doing a good job.

Keep up the good work everyone. We only have a few days left.


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 29 2006, 03:50 PM~6856166
> *Thank you for the comments everyone.  Everyone in here is doing a good job.
> 
> Keep up the good work everyone.  We only have a few days left.
> *




you have a clean build man---looks great----did you fabricate that control arm and run the support perpindicular to the chassis for it to attach to or did it come like that? either way, real clean, realistic too! good work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I ran upper and lower control arms in the front. That way I could add hydros and have it be realistic. I also added disc brakes front and rear. For the front upper arms they came from the Monte Kit and the lower is a one piece that I reworked that came on and old skool S-10 Lowrider kit, the one that came molded in green.

Tried to make it look as realistic a possible. 

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Here's another update.

Interior finished.

Left to do: Running Boards, Radiator and Hoses, All Glass, Plumping Pumps in Bed.

I didn't think I'd get this finished in time. 

I finally see the light.


























































Anyone else have any more updates?? :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I love it so clean!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

LOOKS GOOD BRO!


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2006, 01:25 PM~6863151
> *Here's another update.
> 
> Interior finished.
> ...



that look HELLA shitty..............

nah just fucking witch ya,  :biggrin: look killer.... hella clean too..... keep it up dude


----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

c'mon iced wheres your el camino


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Dec 30 2006, 05:07 PM~6863721
> *c'mon iced wheres your el camino
> *


DONT WORRY IM SURE ITS DONE :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I guess I'll own up and say, I'm NOT gonna finsh due to bodywork and paint problems. I will finsh it, but it won't be done by the due date. :angry:  

But oh well, I guess next go round I'll learn to do some things first and make sure they're done when I have more time left.

Good luck to everyone else that's still in this build off.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

It's all good, thanks for at least giving it a go. I was nervous up until today that I may not finish either.

Do you have any pix of your progress so far by chance?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 30 2006, 11:37 PM~6866136
> *It's all good, thanks for at least giving it a go.  I was nervous up until today that I may not finish either.
> 
> Do you have any pix of your progress so far by chance?
> *


I'll get pics up as soon as I can.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Hopefully you aren't all sick of seeing pix of this, but here is where I am at and I'm calling it a day.

All that is left is the running boards and plumbing the pumps.

Exhaust
















Random Pix
























All closed up!!








Just the Hood Open








Motor








Lastly, I thought these looked cool

















This build off has gotten me way back into model building. Thanks again Lay It Low.

All of your feed back is always welcome, but be easy on me. :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Lets see some pics BiggC. I love that truck finished or not. 

I need to bust my ass on mine when I get home tomm. Dicked around friday and didn't do shit, yesterday we left in the morning and went to KY to the ol ladys mom and dads house. Still down here right now fuckin drunk.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2006, 12:23 AM~6867805
> *Hopefully you aren't all sick of seeing pix of this, but here is where I am at and I'm calling it a day.
> 
> All that is left is the running boards and plumbing the pumps.
> ...



shit after seing this, I don't wanna finish mine.   :biggrin:


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Well it is finished....

I will take more pictures tommorrow out in the sun light...
DEc 31st at 2:00am finished.... i am sleepy....


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Blue Sanoma, Great Job. Your build came out sick. I want to see pix of the bed.

Great Job Man!!

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Thanks for the comments Lowandbeyond!!


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)




----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks Sick Man!!

Great Job


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

last ones OUTSIDE :biggrin:


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

THANKS BUT THE CLOSE UP PIC OF MY PUMPS LOOKS LIKE SHIT. o well next time


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Well the damb overcast skys and rain... I could not get very
pictures that would make the pearl in the orange paint pop out.. but here are some...

Closed up...and laid out









Drivers side...opened up









Passenger side ... opened up...









Engine bay...









Under Carrage









Body Drop









Air Ride setup.. Box


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

looks good bro! 


is thee any particular reason that the wiring in the bed is larger than average?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Blue Sonoma.....Looks tight..........

The large line in the rear isn't wiring, it's air line.........looks like it would be 1" in real life. Looks really good.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Well Mine is finished. I have a lot of pix.

Closed up..







.
Front..








Back..








All Opened Up..
















Back End..
















Interior..








Randum Pix..
































Underside..
















Sittin in the display case..

















I'll post some outside pix tomorrow.

I can't wait till the next build off, startin in 4 Hours as it's 8:01pm here in Cali.

Can't wait to see everyone elses. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0 THATS A CLEAN BITCH!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

very clean! nice work! i like that truck a lot! very nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

that truck is beggin for a visor homie sick!!!

oh and no chrome no truck i failed :tears:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

THAT IS A SWEET TRUCK!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Felix, I have one but it pissed me off.......so I ditched it.

Thanx for the comments guys!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2006, 10:00 PM~6873069
> *Well Mine is finished.  I have a lot of pix.
> 
> Closed up..
> ...


THAT BITCH IS CLEAN :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

being this is the last day to post up your shit heres my "Dippin 57"  
































































the reason y it isnt finished is because of my late timing on the chrome plating which mr.biggs is takin care of thanks homie 

i didnt get to finish it on time but! i will finish it as soon as that chrome package comes it


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Can't wait to see it finished. It looks great so far. Please keep us posted on the progress. I wanna see it finished.


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

oh man that is nice!!!! you got skill bro!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2006, 11:36 PM~6873266
> *Can't wait to see it finished.  It looks great so far.  Please keep us posted on the progress.  I wanna see it finished.
> *


x2 i love that truck bro


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

are tose pipecleaner seats


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2006, 09:36 PM~6873266
> *Can't wait to see it finished.  It looks great so far.  Please keep us posted on the progress.  I wanna see it finished.
> *


X3 BAD ASS


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

thanks guys i had thoughts of runnin to walmat and grabin the same kit and just painting the undies and engine stuff with chrome paint but then again as nice and all the detail i put into it i dont wanna half ass it so im just gonna wait but building this truck been fun :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Dec 31 2006, 08:44 PM~6873294
> *are tose pipecleaner seats
> *



yeah its that twisted furry wire that 1st graders use to majke there projects in school lol i got it at michales i think it looks pretty cool kinda like furry tuck and roll benchseat


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

had to post these pics :biggrin:


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CHR1S619_@Jan 1 2007, 12:04 AM~6873380
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy:
> *


x2 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Times up on this one!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 03:18 AM~6874060
> *Times up on this one!!!
> *


Shit I got 2 done ! :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Of Coarse you did :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Both are Killer too.

I just glad I finished my first build off.

Great Job Everyone.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Dec 31 2006, 11:00 PM~6873069
> *Well Mine is finished.  I have a lot of pix.
> 
> Closed up..
> ...



WHAT THE HELL ! You call that finished ! 

All i see a BUT I DONT THINK ITS COMPLETE ! ITS MISSING SOME THING ? </span>

















































































































IT NEEDS BE FLYING A LOGO!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2007, 03:28 AM~6874104
> *WHAT THE  HELL !  You  call that  finished !
> 
> All i  see a  BUT  I  DONT  THINK  ITS  COMPLETE !  ITS  MISSING  SOME  THING ? </span>
> ...


 :0 I NEED 2 START BUILDING


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 1 2007, 01:28 AM~6874104
> *WHAT THE  HELL !  You  call that  finished !
> 
> All i  see a  BUT  I  DONT  THINK  ITS  COMPLETE !  ITS  MISSING  SOME  THING ? </span>
> ...


I AGREE...............

But I hear it's invite only :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 1 2007, 12:29 AM~6874107
> *:0 I NEED 2 START BUILDING
> *



i need to start finishing instead of just painting :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Jan 1 2007, 03:31 AM~6874114
> *i need to start finishing instead of just painting :roflmao:
> *


lol :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

VERY VERY CLEAN MKD!!!!!!!!!!! CLEAN AS FUCK HOMIE!! GREAT JOB. BTW WHERE IN CALI YOU FROM?


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm from Orange County, Brea.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 1 2007, 02:31 AM~6874113
> *I AGREE...............
> 
> But I hear it's invite only    :biggrin:
> *


I think that was an invite :0 :cheesy: 

none the less out of all the builds here yours is by far my favorite :biggrin: 

excellent work G just fa nominal work !!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Jan 1 2007, 01:37 PM~6876230
> *I think that was an invite  :0 :cheesy:
> 
> none the less out of all the builds here yours is by far my favorite  :biggrin:
> ...


Thanx man...I appreciate it. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

well i just had a talk with roger chavez and some of the homie's last night when we where at his house. and his word is gold with me. so welcome aboard MKD904.









[/quote]


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup: with a ride like that i think you just became one of the big doggs :thumbsup: 

looks way fkn clean :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> well i just had a talk with roger chavez and some of the homie's last night when we where at his house. and his word is gold with me. so welcome aboard MKD904.


[/quote]


DAM WELCOME HOME HOMIE!


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

Way to go...

I must agree also your Truck Build Is amazing work...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> well i just had a talk with roger chavez and some of the homie's last night when we where at his house. and his word is gold with me. so welcome aboard MKD904.


[/quote]


Biggs, thanx a lot. One thing for sure is I got big shoes to follow in. :thumbsup:

M.C.B.A. will be doin it big this year.

Thank you


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

Biggs, thanx a lot. One thing for sure is I got big shoes to follow in. :thumbsup:

M.C.B.A. will be doin it big this year.

Thank you
[/quote]
:0 congrats MKD904 that truck was real clean bro


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

That truck is my favorite so far...altho i do like the green marble job too!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

I failed..... By the time I got back home from KY and got everything unloaded (didn't do christmas until the 30th) and all that shit, had to play with the son with his new toys, I didn't do shit.   Fuckit.


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2007, 09:26 PM~6879770
> *I failed..... By the time I got back home from KY and got everything unloaded (didn't do christmas until the 30th) and all that shit,  had to play with the son with his new toys, I didn't do shit.      Fuckit.
> *



Slacker :angry:
















































jk :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for all the comments guys. I appreciate it. LowandBeyond, keep us posted on your progress so we can see it finished.

:thumbsup:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

congrats MK----on your clean build and your invite to mcba, doin big things bro!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy+Jan 1 2007, 10:27 PM~6879784-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sure will, It will be done in a day or two. 

That truck of yours is soooo fuckin badass!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Jan 1 2007, 10:29 PM~6879794
> *congrats MK----on your clean build and your invite to mcba, doin big things bro!
> *



Thanks man...It was a shock to me, but I'm honored to be in a group with builders llike them.

I'm gonna just do what I can to represent.....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 1 2007, 09:30 PM~6879803
> *I know  :uh:  :uh:  After driving 3+ hours to get home didn't feel like messing with it.
> sure will,  It will be done in a day or two.
> 
> ...



:biggrin: green must have been a cursed color in this buildoff all green trucks didnt finish


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Kinda overcast today, but here's 2 outside pix!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

that truck is fucken sweet! very nice work! :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

thankx


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

so who won this thing


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Sep 28 2006, 03:58 PM~6265052
> *I got a few s-10 kits if anyone needs one for this contest.
> 
> 
> ...



how much shipped Ryan? i can't get in on this build, but would like a truck. my zip is 68144 pm me if ya want. thanks


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GOT-80G_@Jan 2 2007, 12:22 AM~6880470
> *so who won this thing
> *



I would have to say................




MKD904 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 2 2007, 02:43 AM~6880531
> *I would have to say................
> MKD904    :cheesy:
> *



WHAT ? :angry:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 12:19 AM~6880605
> *WHAT  ? :angry:
> *



:rofl:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 03:19 AM~6880605
> *WHAT  ? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 01:19 AM~6880605
> *WHAT  ? :angry:
> *



there can only be one winner. If I could I would pick all you all. :biggrin: 

I get the big DNF tho.  


You have to admit that blue truck is fuckin sick!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin: Thats a clean truck ! :biggrin: 


BUT I BUILT 2 ! LOL! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 2 2007, 01:28 AM~6880625
> *:biggrin:  Thats  a  clean  truck  !  :biggrin:
> BUT  I  BUILT  2 !  LOL!  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



I guess if you look at it this way atleast MCBA won it. :biggrin:


----------



## GOT-80G (Jun 4, 2006)

mini dreams gets my vote for to really cleanly built trucks so detailed well done to all


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

There were a few different classes.... 

So there might be more then 1 winner.... 
I do not know how to class the trucks.... 
So I will just wait and see who the winner/winners are....


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

well since there only seems to be a couple people that finished, than i guess they one, right? :dunno:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

so who won ?????
:dunno:


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by awbcrazy_@Jan 2 2007, 02:42 AM~6880528
> *how much shipped Ryan? i can't get in on this build, but would like a truck. my zip is 68144 pm me if ya want. thanks
> *


I got three left, check the clearence aisle in our store. I just listed them yesterday


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 06:26 PM~6895119
> *so who won ?????
> :dunno:
> *



X2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SCOOBY SNACKS_@Jan 3 2007, 08:26 PM~6895119
> *MKD</span>
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

Did Biggs ever finish the 63 Impalamino? I really wanna see that one when it's done.


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2007, 11:14 AM~6925449
> *MKD</span>
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone. Everyone did a killer job!!!

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)




----------



## 79burider (Sep 7, 2006)

yeah what happened wit the impalmino that thing was crazy


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 79burider_@Jan 7 2007, 07:20 PM~6928202
> *yeah what happened wit the impalmino that thing was crazy
> *


Biggs has the NNL to get ready for. Don't worry he will finish it...

M.C.B.A. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 7 2007, 08:41 PM~6928391
> *Biggs has the NNL to get ready for.  Don't worry he will finish it...
> 
> M.C.B.A.    :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 7 2007, 11:14 AM~6925449
> *I TOLD YOU!!!!!  :biggrin:*


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Post the Top three and lets vote for it.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

dont need to... id say MKD won too... everyone else seems to think that too... so lets leave it at that :thumbsup: on a clean sweet build


----------



## lodirty (Mar 10, 2005)

guess my hard lines r not big enuff.

nice build off congrades


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Jan 8 2007, 10:10 PM~6939249
> *dont need to... id say MKD won too... everyone else seems to think that too... so lets leave it at that :thumbsup: on a clean sweet build
> *


Thanks man.....Again Thank you everyone for your comments.


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

indeed mkd got first place.......in radical, 

david you built 2 but ya got first in street custom,

i mentioned earlier i was movin into a new apartment,well that happened dec. 28th a lil ahead of schedule.....

sonoma you got one kickass truck built indeed but ya came in second homie,dont let it get ya down just keep buildin em badass like that....


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@Jan 11 2007, 12:23 AM~6958318
> *sonoma you got one kickass truck built indeed but ya came in second homie,dont let it get ya down just keep buildin em badass like that....
> *



GET ME DOWN... far from it...I was not building for a place... I was building for fun..but i will take the second place nod...THANKS 
There are some kickass builders on here and I am just a new guy to it...
this build off got me motivated..to try new things 
It was my first time:
- Cutting out doors and roof
- using putty
- using plastic tube round and square, and sheets
- making hinges
- scratch building anything...

now i just have to work on my finishes, paint and foil

Thanks for the comments...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I'm just now getting to putting this together and wanted to let everyone know where I'm at on this. I know this build off is over but I'm still gonna finsh it.

Almost done. :cheesy: 

































I've still got alot of details to finsh up on it but I'll have it done in the next few days.


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

DAM C THAT THING LOOKS TIGHT!...PUT THE 67 ON A TRAILER BEHIND IT!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

looking good bro


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

that truck looks great...


----------



## bluesonoma (Aug 9, 2004)

that truck looks great...


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks!! :cheesy:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 15 2007, 02:31 PM~6993462
> *DAM C THAT THING LOOKS TIGHT!...PUT THE 67 ON A TRAILER BEHIND IT!
> *


x2

That truck is sick......


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 15 2007, 05:00 PM~6993778
> *x2
> 
> That truck is sick......
> *



Thanks, now I just need to finsh it up. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Hell yea, BiggC that truck is badass!


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluesonoma_@Jan 11 2007, 11:34 AM~6960846
> *GET ME DOWN... far from it...I was not building for a place... I was building for fun..but i will take the second place nod...THANKS
> There are some kickass builders on here and I am just a new guy to it...
> this build off got me motivated..to try new things
> ...


im still kinda new too but ya definitely one level above me at the moment,but you did one killer job and i wanted to make sure i said that....

no problem...






















*HEY YALL I STARTED MY NEW JOB TODAY!!!! NO MORE WALLY WORLD FOR ME...*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jan 15 2007, 04:30 PM~6993448
> *
> 
> Almost done.  :cheesy:
> ...


BIG C did you ever finish this off ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 6 2007, 10:12 AM~7631216
> *BIG  C    did  you  ever  finish this  off ! :biggrin:
> *


damn i remember this buildoff,this was a while ago


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 6 2007, 12:12 PM~7631216
> *BIG  C    did  you  ever  finish this  off ! :biggrin:
> *


No not yet, I'm a slacker. I tried to make a sliding rag top for it and got pissed cause it wasn't turning out like I wanted so I put it up. I need to get it out and finsh it up huh. lol


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 6 2007, 12:02 PM~7631950
> *No not yet, I'm a slacker. I tried to make a sliding rag top for it and got pissed cause it wasn't turning out like I wanted so I put it up. I need to get it out and finsh it up huh. lol*



um, HELL YES!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Apr 6 2007, 10:49 PM~7634946
> *um,  HELL YES!
> *


Maybe I'll get on that this next week. I'm going to a contest tomorrow so I won't be able to touch it till Monday.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

which one


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 88mcls_@Apr 6 2007, 11:01 PM~7635032
> *which one
> *


Contest???? If thats what you're talking about it's the KAMS contest in Newton Kansas.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ah


----------

